# SEFC Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells Part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy chatting 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

me 1st me 1st


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Dam my work!!!!!! if I had not been busy with my research then i would have been first!!!!!! i told you working was not good I will have to do a better job at slacking!!!                               

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
going to have a well earned break soon...........................Eastenders!!!!!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn and blast.. Had just posted a really long reply on the old board and seem to have lost it as when I clicked post it just said it was locked and only gave me the option of "back". Does that mean it has gone forever


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh i am really sorry aitch looks like you have sadly lost your post as the other thread has been locked   

It's always the way isnt it !!    

Love Sara xxx

Ps:     Lizzy i win win ...... bless your heart you teachers don't have a break, but it must be rewarding


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Aitch

I am afraid so!! I wrote a really long message on sunday it took me twenty minutes and I actually spell checked it added punctuation and everything!! I lost it and pressed back and it was gone gone gone.....its so annoying isn't it!!!!!!

i just wanted to write a new one just saying "oh bugger" i didn't but I will do now....just for you!!!     

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sara

you are simply amazing......you even beat me to posts whilst I am writng them

simply amazing!!!!!    

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ah bless your heart lol !! i am addicted on FF esp our SEFC thread i feel like your all my good friends and i just can't stop talking    told you your need duck tape at the meet !! 

sara xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't worry i will spend £20 on the stuff


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

How big do you think my mouth is


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

I just thought that if i paid £20 for it then it would have come out of your purse


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

paying for my own gob to be shut!!!     .....  well i never,
i am so excitied that the meet keep looking at the ticker  ~


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello in our 'new home,' what are you two like! Sara, I'm also laughing that you've bagged yourself another crafty kitty    She is very cute though! I must confess that all your   little messages have got me feeling a bit excited... what if, n'all   Mind you, the last time I got excitable (after EC), I came down with a bit of a bang didn't I? It's rubbish really, like you're playing games with your own mind - i.e. if I act like it's definitely not worked, then it might, but if I get any ideas that it has, it won't - Doh  The most scary 2ww incarnation is my bl**dy obsession with bl**dy magpies at the moment (and you're worried about being thought crazy, Sara!!) You know the rhyme (or is it just Mystic Me?): One for Sorrow, Two for Joy, Three for a Girl, Four for a Boy - well, I'm being stalked by bl**dy singleton magpies at the moment which doesn't help my   state of mind. I think there's been some sort of explosion in the magpie population round my way and they're all loners  Beat that for sheer looneyness 

Lou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou you nutter your right you win the looneyness award for today !! well hope this makes you feel better but i have been seeing single magpies so i think put them together & there pairs absence makes the heart grown founder so they are having time apart     
Don't believe it hun ...  i know what you mean about not wanting to set your self up for a fall i will say the tx 2ww is hell nothing compares to it ! we are all here for you hun and keeping all our fingers & toes crossed !!! 
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

aitch  ~ forgot to mention love your cat pic, Nikki had a cat called Billy & rae has a cat called Oscar ! i feel all left out now   
sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lou

That is so spooky about the magpie thing as i always see bloody singletons and esp in my 2ww and when i had m/c and even now all the time. 

I think like Sara says add them up and then say the rhyme  

They obviously like being alone but i always shut my eyes and say the rhyme to de-jinx (if thats a word) it, even when i am driving (not good really) but I have had so much sorrow recently i just dont need anymore


Ignore the bloody things after all its only superstition!!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG LOOK AT THE BOARD !!!    IT'S GREAT, 

Happy Halloween ~ tbh i hate this time of the year & having pets is scary with fireworks but last year i don't think we even had a knock at the door (thank god) but just incase i have got some treats that i like  so if they don't knock will thats all the better for me   

KITTY: hope the call brough you good news hun .. wishing you lots of luck for ET, 
Lou ~ Hope you have a good day at school and althou it's halloween i want you to keep that witch away sweetheart !! no witch for Lou, 

Nikki any sign of the witch for you .... no such luck for me thou as i am typing i got a few cramps   owww quite horrid ones ow i hope this is it, i doubt it very much thou, 

Hope the other girls can find us Part 5 we are as busy as the ARGC   

Have a good day speak very soon 
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  This weekend we had a family party for my DP's father as he was 85!!!  We had 8 guests for Saturday and then ... wait for it ... we had 23 for lunch on Sunday and I did all the cooking.  DP's parents and his brother and wife stayed on Sunday night but everyone finally left at about 4pm yesterday and I was totally worn out.

You have all been busy chatting away.  I hate Halloween too.  We are always called upon by loads and loads of children doing trick or treat.  Last year we literally answered the door for a solid 2 hours!!! Just as well I had a big tin of Celebrations for them or else goodness only know what tricks would have been played on us.  One of them did put a big potato over my exhaust pipe though.

Lou - I do hope that you will be our first  . It certainly is about time we had one on this board.  No pressure though!!       Sending you lots of sticky vibes      When will you test?  Ignore the bloody magpies!!!  I think they are horrible birds in any case.

Kitty - I know that you don't have access to a pc but hopefully all is well with you and you are resting up at home.

Sara and Nikki - any sign of the witch?  It is terrible - when you want her to show she doesn't and vice versa!!

Hello to everyone I haven't done a personal to.  I must get on with all the washing and ironing etc.  Such fun!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Em, 

WOW maybe we should have had the meet at your house   you have been busy i don't think that many people could fit in my house well not with all the animals now   , 

How lovely you had a party for your father inlaw, 
I think trick or treat should be banned i was never aloud to do it as i child and i am glad my mum could cakes we did a pumpkin   ... & that was that in a way it's a form of begging but with a twist you give or get a nasty trick played on you ! 
Kids hey !! lol 

I really should be doing my housework emma what joys hey ! 

 
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh ladies i have to confuss  i just feel awful today   i'm not sure why i really feel depressed i think it's because af is late i really hate waiting i so wanted to just start again and i know it's horrid to say but i want to get the fet over with so i can think what to do afterwards i would love it to work and would do anything for it too but i have to be realistic, 

this is going to sound awful but i just want to get over the ttc stage it's been 4 years now 2 years of cons and i just want to stop   i have to say it's hit me so hard i took my sister to hospital saturday she is so not ready for a baby & hasnt a clue i just can't help but feel so depressed about it (she's 1, 

Sorry this is a me me post & i am being all doom & gloom i just can't cope sometimes when my future is not in my hands if you know what i mean, 

i have a doctors appoinment tomorrow i think i will mention how i feel, i have been trying to put a big brave face on it but deep down i just feel i want to give up ~ but don't get me wrong i never could because giving up would mean no baby and i couldnt face that, 

too much time on my hands i think  
Sara xxx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Mrs H,

I've just sent you a PM.  I'm not at your hospital, but I'm going though the exact same as you and was hoping we can chat.

I know how you feel.  I've been trying for 5 years now and some days are a lot harder then others. All my family have children or are on the way and when you feel like you do everything right and still no luck comes our way, you can't help but feel the world is against you.

If you have PCOS have you been on the PCOS Thread?  There's a lot of help and tips in there to help you on your next try.

Kelly


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!

Had a bit of a panic this eve when I couldn't find the thread... thought you'd all deserted me!!  Am really looking forward to the meet.

Sara - How are you feeling?  Think all of us on here totally understand what you are saying and how you are feeling.  For me it tends to go in cycles of either feeling really low and negative about it all - and other times I can feel much more upbeat and positive.  It is just so hard.  I hope that af arrives for you and you can crack on with FET.  Thinking of you.

Lou - Well done on nearly getting through your 2WW - you have inspired me because you have sounded so level-headed in your postings (me on the 2WW was plot loss most of the time!!)  Know what you mean about the magpies though - tell them to go away!!  When are you testing?  Is it Friday?  I so so hope you are going to get a BFP.

Emma - Hi there!  Sounds like you had a crazy and exhausting weekend - cooking for 23 is no mean feat.  Put your feet up this week.

Kitty - Thinking of you after EC and hoping you have lots of lovely embies.

See you all soon.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls  

Just a real quick one as I'm at work and should really be getting on with something!! Just realised that I've got a late PTA meeting tonight so probably won't be able to get on later. Still can't decide whether to test Friday (the proper day) or wait till Sat so I've got the weekend to boo if it's not good news. Symptoms wise... not a lot! I have still got that headache though - hasn't really gone from Sun night. I'm amazed you think I sound level-headed - I think I'm being completely   - hey, maybe I've disguised it well  Also, this is only the first time I've done this - I don't credit my sanity holding out if I have to keep doing it  

Emma - What a star you are catering for that number! I hope you're having a well-earned rest now!

Sara - Thinking of you, hun. I think we can all identify with what you're saying and feeling - it's all ups and downs with this, isn't it? I just hope that af turns up soon so you can get started. I think the waiting is the most hideous part because you feel so powerless. At least, going through tx, there are things to do and focus on. Sending you lots of  

Hello to everyone else - have a good day!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou ~ wow you get to work early what time must you get up ! 

Most HPT can be used at any time of the day now esp first responce & clear blue even the sainsburys test So maybe you could test friday when your home from work,  & if not happy then you can do the morning one on saturday .... You have been doing really well hun, i think the working must really help, 

Had a good old cry last night but still feel i could cry a river ~ maybe this is from the delayed failed as i didnt cry over it   oh well i'm sure i will get out of this mood very soon, 

Kittens are great healers and not forgetting my libby bless her heart she wouldnt leave my side last night as i was    

 

Kitty we are all thinking of you too hun  

Jo ~ have you started your cycle yet ? hope all is ok, 
Lizzylou ~ hello you nutter, hope your not working too hard.   as if   Hope your Af comes early if mine is waiting   1st Nov today do you know what that means ..... Look at the ticker  
Cass thank you for your message   i spend so long trying to be positive that i lose track of how i am feeling i think   

Emma ~ hope your having a well earned rest after that busy weekend ! 
Right better get washed & ready for doc's 
speak soon my lovleys
Sara xxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today.  Didn't even manage to log on last night to see what you have all been up to. I've got the most awful cold - just don't know what to do with myself. Sleeping seems to be the best option as at least you don't feel so bad when you are sleeping but I can only get 20 minutes or so and then either nose needs blowing or I'm sneezing or coughing!  Not good!

After losing my long message on Monday I will try and catch up with everyone.  Some of these messages are a bit late now but anyway...

Sara - Ruby looks wonderful.  You really are pet mad!  I'm not sure I could cope with 2 kittens.  Am I going mad or did you also have Darcy??  Maybe I missed something.  Sorry you've been feeling down hun. I think it gets us all that way now and again.  Having a good cry I think is the best way.  I keep a big stack of soppy DVDs and videos which I know will make me cry and when I'm feeling low I send DH out to do something he likes (golf, watching sport etc) and I have a few hours to slob around and feel sorry for myself watching a soppy film.  It works for me anyway!

In reply to your questions:

Fav programme - Spooks at the moment.  Also love Holby City though.
Fav actor - has to be Colin Firth as Mr Darcy!  
Least fav film - Blair Witch Project - far too scary for me!! 

Hope your visit to Drs was OK.

Willow - wow your job does sound shocking! Sometimes I wonder about the stress levels in my job and whether it is all worth it, but boy I bet your job is way more stressful than mine! (I buy chocolate for a living!!) - I've just been offered the job of global chocolate buyer and am debating whether to take it.  Not sure how all the travelling will fit in with home life and tx. The travelling is bad enough at the moment (1 or 2 nights away a week) and I only cover UK but part of me says that I may never have children so should I give up this great opportunity that is being offered to me?  But how to juggle travelling with tx is going to be difficult.....

Kitty - thinking of you and hoping you have had some good news and now have nice embies on board.  Wishing you lots of    and sticky vibes for your 2ww. 

Lou - thinking of you too. Glad that you are feeling more  .  You've come this far.  I have a really good feeling about you so hang on in there!  How are the profiles - are you keeping up your good intentions and doing them as you go along??! 

Emma - wow - 23 people is amazing!  I love cooking and entertaining but have never even got close to that number (BBQ excepted).  Take it easy this week, you deserve a break!!

Nikki - so sorry to hear about your ordeal at the weekend with your ring but great news that you found it!  Men huh!    When is AF due for you?  I've got a feeling it was soon and then you were back on tx?

Rae - where are you hun? Missing you!  Hope everything is OK.

Lizzylou, Cass and everyone else, hello. 

Love Helenx  x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG did I hear right we have a chocolate buyer amongst us    I was a junior buyer for a box company ...then a children clothes dept   just seems to me like a good thing to buy and deal in, but like any product if you work with it all day you end up hating it ! But wonder if you get samples beats getting a cardboard cut out    

Well spotted sweetheart, Yes sadly Darcy had to go back to her breeder due to missing her family i.e. the breeder had her mum, Nan & sister she missed them hence why we decided to get Ruby it's been hard as we had Darcy for a month but I couldn’t keep her when she was so unhappy, I really am pet mad, mainly dh provokes me as he was never aloud any pets but that's it for us now we are so very very happy with our pet family can't keep going otherwise no room or money for a human baby   or two, 

I feel a lot better today thank you hun, I think you can't beat a good cry, 

In regards to your job promotion what a hard one, but I do 100% understand where your coming from I have already sacrificed quite a few things in the hope of getting pregnant, 
I think maybe writing down the pro’s and cons to the promotion would help but I understand job offers like that don’t happen over night so to turn it down it may not be available again, 

I also believe very much in doing what your gut tells you, going with your 1st reaction, every time I have gone against this I have made the wrong decision, 

Well if you need a junior  

My Dh is just getting over the nasty cold you have got ~ bless his heart he has been getting up at 3:30am  to go to work hardly getting any sleep, but after taking every thing he could for a cold it seems to be helping him, thank god you know what men are like with colds ..but I have to say Matt has been great,

SEFC are open really early and do work hard to fit around jobs and thing so don't worry to much , 
Keep positive and  with making the decision 
Sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

it sounds terrible doesn't it..... most women love the sound of my job  but I really don't have a sweet tooth!!  Give me a packet of crisps or a lump of cheese anyday!  Terrible thing is I have to taste the stuff all the time - I've put on a stone and a half since I started this job 2 and a half years ago!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

i just thought of my role in life taste tester   i am sat here with a cuppa and a nice little bit of choc hoping it's af cravings but i am with you on the cheese love the stuff no wonder i have put on so much weight forget what i have eatting in the day ! 

I think free gym membership should be giving with your job it's not like wine i dont think your suppliers would be impressed if you spat it out    

sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that little Darcy had to go back to her original family.  It must have been hard, especially having had her for a month.  I hope little Ruby is settling in OK.    We adopted Billy and Oscar in February and can't imagine life without them now.  They are quite a bit older (13) and brothers believe it or not (!!) but are still very active and love to play.  Wish we could  have a dog but its not fair with being out at work all day.....

Hey, being at home today I am really catching up on my number of posts... perhaps I should be at home more often


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry - forgot to add in the AF dance for you...


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes ... are you really ill or having an american duvet day    it's amazing how much you can post when spending a day at home esp on a weekday just look at mine ! over 1000  

I think the bubble fairy has visted you   you know have 50 !!!   

Arh you little one's don't look their age, it was so sad saying goodbye to Darcy, but as Dh had got me Rocky we picked up Ruby few days later, i know you can't replace pets but it makes it easier, Our little Maisy not so little she is on a diet ..is 5 or 6 from the rspca is like a grandmother too them but really dosn't spend any time with them just eats sleeps and curls up on our bed   althou she had 3 of her own ! little madam, 
Well when your at home with your little one that's the best time to get a dog so they can grow up together  i grow up with a yellow labrador Tammy, so always wanted one we decided on black lab as to not be seen to replace our Tammy, 

look at me going off about pets now    i'm terrible i could talk about them all day ! 
So nice you have Billy & oscar thou esp as they are brothers & now have a wonderful home, 
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

aitch said:


> sorry - forgot to add in the AF dance for you...


Or was you trying to get more post in !!! lol xxx   
Thank you


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Ooopps - caught me out!!  

Feeling a bit better now... have taken some asprin to get my temperature down a bit as I was far too hot.  Isn't it amazing how much the phone rings when you are at home during the day that you just don't realise when you are out at work.  I've had 4 calls this morning that are either trying to sell me something or are wrong numbers....  and we're on the TPS list!!  Really annoying when you are trying to sleep and the phone keeps waking you up.  Don't like to unplug it uncase its DH checking up on me...

Can you explain bubbles to me please? I saw it on my profile but was not sure where they came from!!  Am I being  

Hxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad to hear your feeling bit better, it's so annoying getting sales calls at home, i also seem to get them for t-mobile or some mobile company or the classic is always windows and doors ! anyhoo i am on that TPS list woulndt like to think how many calls i would get if i wasnt, 

Bubbles from what i understand are like cyber hugs, you don't know how as giving them to you unless they are from me i am such a big mouth   ...  i also send them for luck & things like that, to send bubbles you click near the persons name where it says click to blow     
Hope this helps a little 

Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh no!! We had slipped to page 2 again. We can't let that happen!!!   

How are you all?

Lou - I am amazed at how calm you are during your 2ww and even thinking about waiting a day longer to do your test!!  You must have willpower made of steel.  Sara nearly sent the   round to me as I tested 2 days early     I am not suggesting you do that though!!  Sending you loads of luck and sticky vibes; we are all counting on you    for a  

Sara - I hope you are feeling better and totally understand how low you felt.  I think we all go through the high's and low's even when we aren't actually having tx.  Big hugs and bubbles coming to you    I am sorry that Darcy had to go back home, but at least you have Ruby to ease the pain.

H - sorry to hear you are poorly.  I know loads of people who have had your bug.  It must be the warm weather!!  I hope that you feel better really soon.  What a fantastic job you have.  I LOVE chocolate!!!  Good luck with your promotion if you decide to take it.  You mentioned that it would be a global job.  Just one thing to add to your thinking pot is that if you fly a great deal it can affect your fertility due to radiation and I have been told that stewardesses are no longer allowed to fly once the airline is aware they are pregnant.  Anyone else have any views on this??!!  

Kitty - I hope that you are surviving without us on your 2ww.  Thinking of you and sending you positive vibes to follow Lou   

Hope you have all had good days enjoying the sunshine when you can.

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Sara
Thanks for the lesson in bubbles - and thanks to everyone that has sent me them in the past!  Sorry I didn't realise what they were!!   

Emma - thanks for the info on flying.  I hadn't realised about the radiation -its a really good point. What do you think would be the level where it starts to affect fertility?  If I was doing a return trip each week would that be too much?    I'll try and get some choc to bring to the meet on 2nd Dec for those choc lovers amongst us.

Hi to everyone else.  I'm still feeling rough so off to bed early for me tonight....Speak tomorrow

Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Evening Girls !! 

I think i might ask you actually do a dance for me i mean stand up in your living room a do a dance bit like a tribal rain dance as i really need AF to come, 

Thanks Emma from saving us from the shame of page 2    I am sitting on the fence on the flying i really don't think IMO anyone should fly in early pregnancy but that's because of zita west but then loads of people go to spain and such like for treatment so it's hard to know, 
I wonder if they have done reaserch on the subject, don't google it might have all kind of crazy ideas !

owww choc to the meet how lovely   

Lou we are all thinking of you as the test day draws closer, Emma is right i will send the    Pee stick police round if i get a sniff you might test early   

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just trying to add to my post   ... No just want to say when i type a post just before i send it i copy it as in copy and paste so incase i do lose it i can just paste it again ! 

Just a little tip  ! 
sara xxx

Oh & a little photo of Ruby & Rocky xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Oooow how cute are they!!  

Beat you all this morning!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls , 

Your all quite well done Helen on being first & bumping us up ... Hope all of you are having a good day thursday already the weeks gone quick, 

Nothing really to report think i may have to give into matts suggestion he knows how to start AF    you know men one tracked lol  but if it works i wouldnt mind,

Lou ~ just a quick post to let you know i am thinking of you, .... can't believe you test tomorrow or are you testing saturday loads of positive vibes for that                                  

How cold is it today VERY so make sure you wrap up and keep warm  

Speak soon little ones 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH why no post   i know i know it's because you all have busy jobs unlike me   ~ hope your all ok just wanted to  it up hope to hear from you all soon 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Oh dear, not good news from me I'm afraid. Started spotting this morning and have been feeling crampy all day   Just got home and did a First Response and, yep, you've guessed it, a   - not even a glimmer of a second line. I know I'm a teeny bit early but can't think it will have made a difference. Worst of all, just as I predicted, this all started this morning at work, took me by surprise and I made a tit of myself by weeping all over the poor Head (she was lovely.) I'm not that surprised and I think I did most of my   after the fertilisation episode but it's depressing to think that I don't have any frosties (especially after the impressive hoard of eggies!!) and it's back to bl**dy square 1. 

I'll be back to do personals tomorrow. Just need to tell poor old dh now as he's due back from work. Love to you all and thanks for your encouragement. Sorry to be so morose,

love Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Lou


Am so sorry I must admit it does not look good!  
Nevertheless saying that it ain't over until the fat witch sings!!! I did not get a full positive until day 14 and was convinced otherwise!! so do not give up meds until you know for sure!!!

Your head sounds lovely and I am sure you were fine, we always think we have made ourselves look silly when infact we have not.....you have been through a lot and I know exactly what it is like to teach and do IVF!!!!!!!

If this time does not suceed then think of the little positive that there is, in the fact that you know what did not go so well this time and at that you can focus on improving that for next time. Don't forget my friend who is in similar position to you (not good fert 1st time) and second time around she is now 12 weeks gone!!!! 

Take care and chin up its Friday tom and then a break from the little monsters and you can spend some quality time with DH! Mind you they don't half take your mind off bad time don't they!!!

thinking of you and loadsa hugs    

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no Lou .... Massive Hugs  i really am in shock, as i had such a great feeling for you, 
I should mention it is early carry on taking the pessaries but when people told me that i just wanted to scarem that i knew it was all over & didnt want to try & give myself false hope, 

So all i'm going to say is Your an amazing person, & i so so wish things were different for you ... maybe just maybe  

 

Lots of love & very gentle hugs 
Sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou

I was soooo sorry to read your post.  I had such a good feeling about you after all you had been through too.  Try and keep positive hun - hard I know, but you never know.  Sending you a huge   .  Take some time with DH tonight and have a relaxing weekend.

I'm sorry I can't say anything that will help what you are feeling at he moment.  Just know that we are all here for you if/when you need us.

Lots of love

Helen xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there Lou!

Just to say so sorry to read your posting today - I don't know what to say cos I know there is nothing I can say - except try to keep your chin up and take lots of care of yourself - I really really hope that your result might change tomorrow.  Big hug.

Cassis x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a long time, been really busy and tired so had some early nights.

Lou - I'm so sorry about your result, I can't think of anything else to say apart from take it easy and have lots of cuddles with your DH 

[fly]*HELEN - I LOVE CHOCOLATE!!*[/fly]

What a fab job, I would be the size of a house! But suppose you get sick of it eventually!

Sara - I'm sorry Darcy had to go back to the other family, Ruby is adorable though!  I'm dancing for you     come on AF hurry up!

Its confession time for me I'm afraid girls, we have made a decision about SEFC and were not going to cycle there, we have decided to stick with Guys, there are lots of reasons and I have a few worries about SEFC and Guys did get us our BFP but it just wasn't meant to be.  We have frozen sperm there and it was such a rigmorole to get it to SEFC so we are staying at Guys. I hope I haven't offended anyone by choosing to move, everyone has different needs and wants from their clinics and SEFC isn't for us  So AF is due on Saturday and I will have a scan on Monday and launch into the short protocol. Am I still welcome on here if I'm no longer an official SEFC girlie? There isn't a Guys thread, I would to still love to come to the meet on the 2nd December to?? Hope you all understand? 

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Willow, 

Don't you dare go anywhere !! I'm sure all the others agree it dosent matter where your cycling or even if your having a total break from treatment you can always post here and are so welcome to our meet you know where sefc is that's good enough for me    

Sending you loads of positive vibes for the start of your cycle      
Thank you for the dance ! i tempted to get drunk to see if that will bring it on ...   

Lou   ..... thinking of you loads,   

Kitty ~ just want you to know we are still all thinking of you too & sending loads of positive vibes, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Lou I am so sorry to read that the treatment hasn't worked, I was so hoping it would be.... Be good to yourself this weekend, have a treat and some quality time with dh.

Willow I hope you don't mind me asking but why did you choose Guys in the first place?  I am still in the process of trying to make up mind where to go if my NHS go doesn't work.........  At the moment I am looking at ARGC but I want somewhere who specialise in the older lady......

Mrs H those cats are delicious - so cute!!

Nhs go is at the Chaucer, long drive - would much sooner be travelling up to London.  Anyhow, I have app in Dec.......  We have had some of the tests already done there in June but didn't pursue at the time as pregnant.  I am seeing Mr W in a few weeks (Pembury) for follow up after my op - last time I saw him I told him I was going to SEFC but I would be mad not to have our free go first.........  

Wishing you all a lovely weekend ladies.............


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

springbride ~ Lovely to hear from you, I know Canterbury is a bit of a treck for you but your right to have your funded go, sadly I couldn’t have mine 1st as my nhs cons wouldn’t put me on the list grrrrr he said I hadn’t tried hard enough what a complete   

Anyway sweetheart I know you are trying to be realistic but I believe you won’t need to look into another clinic, 
Don’t feel bad for thinking about not going to SEFC as at the end of the day it’s like placing a bet you want to place your money & emotion on the best horse so to speak,  

But don't leave us either you are so welcome to post here and come to the meet ! after all dosent matter what clinic we go to, we are all here to support each other as we face fertility issues ! 

Thanks for the comments about my little ones ~ can’t express how much they are helping me heal the pain, they are amazing I feel so very lucky they are really good kittens and I think having libby as big sister I think they act more like dogs half the time ! 

I’m getting really annoyed at no sign of af & def no symptoms I really wanted to have fet before the clinic moved I really am not sure what’s going to happen now, 

Thinking of you all ~ 
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh Lou, I am so very sad to read your post and can only hope and pray that your test was different if you have done one today.   It is always so hard to cope with and understand why? why? why? when there doesn't seem to be any real reason why tx didn't work.  Look after yourself and be kind to yourself.  You need to take time out with your DH and come to terms with everything that has happened over the last few weeks.  Then there is always that dilemma of what next?!  

Willow, of course you can still join our get together, even if you are deserting the clinic but totally understand why!!    I look forward to meeting you and all the other FF on here.

Sara - poor you with no AF showing up.  I do hope that she shows up soon so that you can have your tx before the clinic moves.  

Hope everyone else is OK.  Thinking of you all and have a good weekend.

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Happy Friday Girls.

Lou - really thinking of you love, and hope that you are doing OK.

Willow - we would be offended if you went anywhere other than the SEFC board, so please keep in touch!  Looking forward to meeting you at the meet too!

Hi to everyone else.  Just a very quick one from me today to help keep us on page 1 as I am off to Belfast for the weekend.  Some close friends had their baby 2 months ago and we had booked these flights to go and see little one even before she was born so despite me still feeling a bit under the weather, they really want us to go, so going we are!  

My SIL also had her baby on Saturday so I seem to be buying lots of baby presents at the moment.  She was a very good news story though, as after trying for 7 years they were finally told at Christmas that they should give up as it was not going to happen for them as SIL has very bad endo problem.  You've guessed it, they got pg in January!!  So girls it can happen and we should never give up, even when the "experts" tell us to!

Bye for now.  Hope you all have good weekends.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all 

Thanks Emma ~ wishing you a lovely weekend two, 
Helen have a lovely time in Belfast, Hoping your cold will have cleared up by the time you get their Dh only has a bit of a runny nose now, aftwer a few days, horrid thou isnt it ! 
Lovely to read that about your sil it's what we all dream of ! 

Hoping you all have a good weekend ! 
lou please don't do this alone we are here for you hun ... just reach out when you need to   have lots of hugs and kisses with DH are in order  
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your sweet messages - I really appreciate it and know that you all know how this feels. Well, I did another test this morning 'just in case' but really knew the answer before I looked - another BFN. Let's face it, I would have been a bit of a jammy g*t if it had worked first time around   I've actually been ok today. It was, I have to say, a relief to give up on the Cyclogest. Just waiting for af to turn up now (still just spotting at the mo) - hope it's over the weekend, especially if it's going to be an evil one. Work has really helped - there's always so much to do that it makes me pick myself up and just get on with it. I tried to phone the clinic today to tell them the result and book the follow-up consultation but it seems impossible to get anyone on the phone. I ended up leaving a message. Did we decide that the follow-up consultation is included in the IVF price? And do you get to see Mr R (or Mr W) ? I think we'll probably try to time our next go for the Feb half-term so I guess that means stimming from the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. Is that enough time for your body to 'recover'? I think I might give the old acupuncture a whirl this time too. Ha, ha, this is so typical me, onwards and upwards...always happy when there's a plan of action  It's our 4th wedding anniversary on the 28th December so think I might cheer myself up this weekend by booking us a special break away somewhere nice for a few days over our anniversary. We totally can't afford it but s*d that!! 

I really can't wait for our meet. It will be so nice to meet you all. Jo - please don't go anywhere!! I think we should see our SEFC board as a board for us local girls, going through the same things. It's quite possible that in the future, others of us will be elsewhere (or nowhere, hopefully, 'cos we'll have babies!!  ) but it's just nice to keep in touch. Jo - super good luck as you start tx - got my fingers crossed for you. Which of Renate's clinics are you going to? Would you recommend her?

Helen - I hope you're feeling a bit better. What a horrid sounding cold! Sara - still willing af to show. Might have known that the old hag would come to me instead   - never where you want her to be!

Lots of love to Emma, Cass, Katy, Lizzylou, Springbride and Kitty - you're our hope now, hun (no pressure or anything  )

Think dh and I are going to go out for a nice meal so I'm off to have a pampering bath. Enjoy your evening everyone,

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Lou words fail me it's not othen enough i hear you say, Your stenght and positively comes arcoss in your message sweetheart, but do remember you are allow to feel disapointment and why shoudlnt it not work 1st time, your plan of action sounds a good one to me ! 

Just for info my follow up was free & it was with Mr R, sorry you couldnt contact the clinic today, nor could i , i know Rae & Nikki were up their probabaly hoggyinh everyone    only joking ! 

I too was relief to give up on the Cyclogest as well nasty eveil thing it is !! ....    Sounds a lovely plan for your anniversary  must have been madness planing your wedding just after xmas i bet you looked stunning a lovely winter wedding !!  
acupuncture has helped so many people and is also good for men so if you want to drag dh along !! lol 

thinking of you wonderful Lou so wish things were different ! 
Well what dosent kill us makes us stronger i trully believe that ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Awww, thanks for being so understanding about us sticking with Guys! I promise I won't go anywhere then!!  

Springbride - Reasons for choosing Guys, well we always new would have to pay for our treatment ourselves, a friend was referred for her NHS treatment at Guys and sang their praises, after the disaster at The Lister we wanted to change clinics so our doctor referred us to Guys, you have to go to their patient evening and they do have a lot of authority contracts so there were hundreds there!!   I liked the way Mr Khalaf talked and the staff were really nice, best bit of the evening was when they gave all the men a sample pot as we walked into the theatre, the looks on their faces was priceless as they quickly gave the pots to their partners!!!   Anyway ... their prices were much more reasonable than other 'private' clinics £2450 for ICSI including sperm retrieval, but thats all changed now and its £2900 for ICSI plus £1250 for sperm retrieval!!!   The clinic is new looking, pleasant and the staff are friendly, BUT if you want your own room, TV and 'luxuries' you don't get it, for EC your in curtained cubicles until you go to theatre, but I don't care, were there for one thing and one thing only to achieve our dream of a baby, a TV and private room won't get me that!!   Its a busy clinic and they operate a no frills approach, get your knickers off and get on with it! But I can't really fault them, we got what we wanted but it just didn't stick   only thing I wasn't happy with was they only scanned me once during stimms, but Mr Khalaf said that numerous scans makes no difference, he's the boss so I will listen to him! Plus its a drag getting to London every other day for scans! I've heard good reports for ARGC, apparently they have a 'no frills' approach but his stats are amazing! We can't afford to cycle their, I would estimate it would cost about £8-9k for one cycle and we haven't got that kind of money, plus I couldn't go to London for the daily blood tests during stimms, thats what bumps the money up, BUT its whats right for the individual and its your choice where you choose, BUT you won't have to because it will work!! We went for an initial consultation with Mr R about four months ago and he did impress me, I won't go into what has changed my mind but I think it has been mentioned before, we wasted £150 on seeing him, but I can live with that! So back to Guys it is! This is such a long post, sorry if you have fallen asleep.  Going back to the beginning, my friend I mentioned is now 16 weeks pregnant, she left Guys and went to SEFC and got her dream, I know she reads this thread so K, were all thrilled for you!  

Sara - Get those white trousers on, then she will arrive!!! On a more serious note though, have you thought about acupuncture, Renate Blacker is brilliant, she is lovely and knows what she is talking about, let me know if you want her number? She does clinics in Chatham, Meopham and Sevenoaks? I got to Meopham as its on a Friday. She charges £35, I've been going for about two months now and feel much better!   Lou, yes I would recommend her, worth a first appointment just to see eh! 

I hope AF comes tomorrow because I've booked a scan for day two on Monday, no doubt she will mess this up and arrive late!!! But I will say since I've had the acupuncture I've been dead on 28 days every month, very little pain and much lighter, so it must be working!

Just read this and it looks like a long boring post, so sorry girls!!!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone I've not mentioned    

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah Willow you win the prize for longest post but it wasnt boring by any means ! 
I am really scared of acupuncture, Nikki said she nearly feel of the bed it really hurt   i am worried I won't benifit me if it's so painful, 
I read on a post that a someone who had had loads of follicles etc all her embyos frozen 3 weeks later she had a cyst that's why AF wasn't coming i have had sharp pains and no af signs is their anyway i could find out at all ? 

Here' hoping your AF dosent play you up    

Speak soon 
Love sara xxx
Ps : if you could email me her details if not here by monday i think i will def give her a call i am deseprate


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sara - I wouldn't panic just yet honey, but if it hasn't arrived by Monday give the clinic a call.

Lou - So very sorry it hasn't worked for you this time, you have been through so much - its just not fair.  Have a realaxing pampering weekend and I hope you feel better soon.  Jan Feb is enough time before you start again.  Zita West says 1-2 months and accupuncture is a great help.  I have only been going for a month but the difference it has made already is amazing and my last appointment it didn't hurt at all.

I was at SEFC yesterday for my baseline scan (which was fine) and it was a madhouse in there though, really really busy - I think Mr W is feeeling the pressure without Mr R there.  When is Mr R back again  I asked Mr W for the current success rates and he said he didn't know off the top of his head (nobody seems to though - will ask Mr R) but he said they are doing very very well at the moment.  I said I knew quite a few people who had all had BFN's or dissapointments and he was surprised by that).  I desperatly want to know.

Anyway enough ranting - hi to everyone else and I hope you all have a good weekend.  I just looked out the window and its so frosty, will have to dig my gloves and scarf out.

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Hope you've all got nice plans for the weekend. It's such a beautiful frosty morning which is quite cheering. Think it will be nice for watching some fireworks this evening, nice and clear ... but COLD - wrap up warm!! Thanks for your message, Nikki, and good luck with your tx. Sorry for being forgetful but is this a FET? It's interesting to hear Mr W's response to what you said...hmmnn  

I had a nice evening with dh last night. We only went to Pizza Express but I put on a bit of lippy, did my hair and wore my new sweater and pencil skirt (which I can get back into again...yippee!!) and felt mildly attractive for the first time in weeks   Best of all, I had 3 glasses of wine and proper coffee   It was nice to talk through it all and we even had a bit of a laugh, and fantasized about where to go on our anniversary mini-break...Venice, Prague... actually, more likely to be a bit closer to home! We're going round to Mum and Dad's tonight, to watch the village fireworks and have a curry (and beer  ) so that'll be nice and I'm actually going to play netball again tomorrow morning -first time in a month. My poor SIL has been lying on my behalf, telling the girls I've had a knee injury, but they're far too perceptive and have been asking too many awkward Qs   I will probably collapse, all fitness having left me.

Sara - have you spoken to the nurses (or your own doctor) about your absent af? I don't know much about PCOS but can tell that you're getting anxious, hun. How are you feeling today? I was thinking that your sister must be due very soon and that can't be helping. It's so ironic how life turns out. I think I mentioned that a girl at work is pregnant and is upset because she doesn't want to be (she already has 3 kids and had completed her family...obviously hasn't heard of CONTRACEPTION...sorry, slapped wrist to me  ) Also, one thing that does get to me about this BFN is that I'd worked out that, if successful, my due date would have been end of July. I don't know if I've told you this (sorry if I already have) but my brother died very suddenly of a brain haemorrhage (he was perfectly healthy and it happened completely out of the blue) 7 years ago. He was my only sibling and as you can imagine, it completely devastated my family. The anniversary of his death is the end of July and it's always such a miserable time. Silly me thought that maybe this was 'meant to be' and perhaps we'd have something nice to focus on at that time of year from now on - apparently not. Life is very unfair at times. Sorry for going off on one, just wanted you to know that I really sympathise with you and the situation with your sis. It sounds like you're being very supportive to her but it must be hard-going for you -  

Are we meeting at 12.30 for our meet? It's just that I've got to face-paint for our school xmas fair in the morning so I'll leave at 12 to get to ASK on time. You'll have to forgive me if I'm covered in face-paint - there's no saying no to the PTA!

Love to all and thanks again for your supportive messages - I can't imagine how I'd manage otherwise,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all !! 

Wow Nikki was an early bird just trying to be 1st to post this morning i know   ... Wow the clinic do seem to be busy alot i think thats a good sign,   
Nikki as for mr R saying they are doing really well ~ that's good to hear and i really hope you are going to show us how well by getting your very long awaited BFP !!   

"Mind you if i run a clinic i wouldnt say oh no we are doing really bad  " oh stop that sara Sorry girls ! 

So what's everyone's plans, 
Lou i hope you & dh enjoyed your evening out, Helen hope you got to Belfast ok, 
Jo ~ Hope you have had a visit by the witch in the nices of ways, so you can start, 

Wow their are quite a few starting the rollercoaster again,  What do you think about a list , i stop doing it as i couldnt face putting bad news on it but it's handy to see where people are at ~ at a glance if your chained to the thread like me   

Well i better get ready do some house work and get libby out ! its just so cold out there thou,  sure if i walk fast it will be ok ! 
Speak soon 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lou 
I was typing while you were posting ! so now that's 2 post before me     well it's the weekend i'm not being slack honest, 

So pleased to read you have a lovely evening wit Dh ~ i have to say the thing i found of great comfort to me after my fail was that it had brought me and Dh even closer if that was possible and i realised how very lucky i was to have found my soul mate, at such a young age as well, Then i looked at people who have got what we want so bad and i just couldnt put myself in their shoes, 
Take my sister for example, 1st real boyfriend, they don't talk, sadly they are not in love or even love each other, she lives on benefits and has no life plan, but is pregnant ( due 17th ) now would i put myself in her shoes to have what she has ......... Nope ! then i realised how lucky i am, a baby would complete us but is not needed to make us stronger or a distraction from each other, sorry if this isnt making sense, 
I think what i am trying to say is, we might not be pregnant right now, but we are still so very lucky to have wonderful dp/dh that most people with children just don't have, 

Our fight to have a baby will only make our relationships stronger, then when we do have our longed for babies we won't miss a moment, we will see everything, and every day task to us will just be greated with joy even 3 am feeds, so deep down even thou it dosent feel like it we are lucky !!   

So sorry to go on, making sense is not my strong point ! 
Lou i am so so sorry to hear about your brother, you did mention it before but i didnt know about the timing, just seems so unfair,  

Keep strong, i am so glad we have each other to lean on, 
 at you turning up with face paint on like a tiger or puddy cat .. well you can only if you bring your paints along ! 

Ask is booked for 12:15 everyone turn up when you can !  

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no i have only gone and booked acupuncture for Monday









Dh has that day of as his working today so guess what i booked him in two   
It's not with the lovely Renate Blacker it's with a chinese doctor ~ in chatham & 10% off our 1st appointment, so i am happy, but very scared, will i cry does it really hurt  coming from a person who servived ec without sedation but really i am a wimp !!

Sara xxxx 
Forgive me just another pic of Rocky, ...


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have had a complete nightmare with the Menopur tonight .  I have had 2 IUI's and 2 IVF's before and had no problem with injections.  I really need some help with this one - I have been put on menopur and you have to mix the liquid with the powder (which seems straightforward, its the same as the HCG) but I can't snap the top of the glass viale.  I tried four water viales but they all shattered at the top and bits of glass went into the fluid.  I had to use the last one as I don't think any glass went inside but I have to get it spot on tomorrow or I won't have any water left.  WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?   

Can anyone help.  There is a red and blue line near the top of the viale but if I try to snap there it shatters and if I try to snap it where the thinnest part is it also shatters - please help.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh No Nikki ~ are you using anything to cover the bottle i.e cloth or tissue to snap it off , 

I just held kitchen roll over the top and gentle put pressure on it till it snaped ~ i really don't know what to suggest, 
So sorry the injections havent started well,   typical hey ! 
Maybe post on Peer support they may be able to help 
Thinking of you 
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Woo hoo, the   arrived this morning, bang on time so its all systems go for us on Monday!!! Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, had a banging headache all day, but thankfully not too many cramps!!!

Nikki - I've just realised it was you asking about Menopur, I replied on your other post, hope you have it sorted by now?? 

Sara - No it doesn't hurt, well ...... if the needle thing is twisted too much it can send a shooting pain but it doesn't last long! In for a penny in for a pound I say!!!  

I can't actually believe I'm starting again on Monday, I'm a bit anxious about it really, kept myself awake worrying about it the other night, but I've done everything I can this time, vits, acu, no alcohol and healthy diet ............... well it was until I just ate a whole tub of Ben and Jerry's!!!   I am really worried about EC day though, I'm supposed to be graduating from Canterbury University on Friday the 17th and I've a feeling they will want to do EC that day, my parents and Carl's parents are going to it, my parents are travelling from North Wales so I will have to go! I might ask to go on the list first and then take it easy for the rest of the day and dose up on painkillers?? What do you think girls? Bet you all think I'm mad   BUT I struggled for two years to pass my certificate and sooo want to get up there in front of my folks and say I did it!! Being a mature student is no fun at all!  

Big hugs girls!

Jo
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah same as me - but it just won't snap off, but splinters and shatters.  The nurse told me it was the same as the HCG viales but they clearly are not.  The injection was huge too (I mean the amount of liquid) it was completely full and afterwards it bled for ages which I haven't had before.  I don't think any glass could have got into it, well I hope not anyway.  I can already feel my ovaries burning........ must relax and not worry.

I'm off to bed now (I know its early) but who cares - Matt's back from diving and he's really tired (and yes he said it was freezing) so its a VERY early night for us.

Jo - I started injecting today and my egg collection has been estimated for the 15th (the only day my husband can't make - although if he has to he will).  I hope you get to go on the 17th and congrats for passing.

Speak to you soon.

Nikki xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning girls

Its another lovely frosty November morning and I am full of energy today.  I hope you all enjoyed the fireworks last night.  I guess I am bit of a humbug but I had an early night although the fireworks were going off well past 11pm - luckily Barney (doggie) and Billy (cat) were not phased in the slightest.  I wish fireworks were only allowed on one night a year and I really think you should have to have a licence to buy them like in a lot of Europe.  I only say this because a firework blew up in my dads pocket when he was a child and that kind of put me off a bit, plus my childhood dog Chester dissapeared on Bonfire Night as he was so scared (my Dad let him out for a wee and he didn't come back until the next morning).

I've got the biggest pile of ironing you have ever seen to do today but I want to get it out the way this morning so I can enjoy the rest of the day.

Hope you are all OK.

Sara...... any news??

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning 

Nikki, sorry for being a dummy, just read your profile and realised this is a fresh cycle - hence the Menopur - sorry  Poor you having probs with the bl**dy bottles. It just adds to the stress when stuff like that happens, doesn't it, like me starting by cleverly injecting myself with a whole Gonal F pen! I'm sure that any glass fragments would be too big to pass through the fine needle. Like Sara said, we used a piece of KT roll to snap the tops off and that seemed to work. I can sympathise with what you're saying about the amount of liquid - it was like that when I did the Pregnyl - seemed to be pushing it in for ages.

Jo - I think you could ask to go first for EC and try to go to your graduation - it would be awful to miss it after all your hard work. How do you normally feel after sedation though? As long as you normally feel ok, and there's someone to drive you about, I'd plan to give it a go, and just take it really easy the next day to help you heal.

Last night was nice really although I found my mind wandering rather a lot. We were standing next to a man with a tiny little girl on his shoulders and suffice it to say that I found it hard to concentrate on the fireworks. AF arrived properly yesterday and well, I think I can say with confidence, that the problem *was* with the embies and not my lining!! I've been up half the night 'cos it's so heavy but at least it's happening now and not once I'm back at work. Seeing as she seems to be doing the rounds, I do hope that she shows for you, Sara.

Well, my plan for today is to plant my bulbs - I want something cheering to see in the Springtime - some 'new life' vibes to signal to my body that it might like to do the same, IYKWIM  Looks like it's going to be another bright day.

Love Lou x

P.S. I notice from another thread that the Robert Winston IVF series starts next Mon night. The only slight disappointment is that it doesn't sound like it will really deal with the 'bog standard' - 'can't actually have a baby naturally and need IVF to make it possible' route. I was going to suggest that friends/family watch it (hoping it might lessen some of their tactless comments) but as ever, it sounds like the programme will deal with the more 'sensationalist' aspects of tx - which only helps to confirm their misconceptions that it's 'meddling with nature.' Grrr


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning peeps ! 
Just a quick one as i should be getting ready to go to my mums for dinner, a lovely roast, been up half the night with toothache my bloody wisdom teeth on the left side, we need to book an appointment very soon to have them removed,  

Lou i totally understand how you must have felt @ the fireworks     ...   , 
Sadly no AF for me so hope acupunture will help tomorrow, 

Nikki ~ Hope the injection works better tonight  

Jo ~ i think you might have a window with EC i was given an option of Monday or tuesday when i went, so maybe you could have it the day after your graduation well done hun !! 

Sorry this is so short i have to get libby out, see to the cats then drive to london also my sisters bday so have to see her too, pg one, also my other sister is jumping out of a plane for some ITV show, 
Right i'll be back later speak soon 
Sara xxxxx

Kitty we are all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Have a good time at your mum's Sara.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki123 said:


> Have a good time at your mum's Sara.


Hi hun, 
Thank you it was a good day but knacked now ! just got back , still no AF very strange now, 
how's everyone's day been?
sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there everyone!

Sara - Good luck with accupuncture tomorrow.  I've had a few sessions before - didn't really find that it hurt, but could be uncomfortable.  Hope it kick starts af... she really is messing around with you.

Lou - How you doing hun?  I would have been exactly the same as you at fireworks - it's very hard to look at other people and see them all with what we want so badly.  Are you going to get your follow up booked?  Think it's Tues pm and Thurs pm that they do - we were able to get in almost straight away which I found really helpful.

Willow - Am really glad you able to start your next tx - and well done on making your decision as to where to go for this tx.  Bet you feel a weight off your mind now that you've decided and have now started again.  Look forward to seeing you at our meet up - as everyone else has said, clinic is irrelevant - we have all been drawn together for the same reasons and we all really care about hearing how everyone is doing.  Good luck with tx.

Nikki - Wishing you lots of luck too with your treatment - hope you get injection issue sorted cos you don't need that added stress.  I didn't enjoy that aspect of doing the Pregnyl - snapping off top etc, so can imagine how you must be feeling having to do same thing every day.

Big hello to everyone else too.  Hope it's been a good weekend for you all.

Cassis x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

How is everyone?? I was fine until two minutes ago!! My hubby just phoned to tell me he was going to be late home as he _'had just been rolling round the floor with some idiot brandishing a carving knife'!! _ Just what you want to hear on a Sunday night, thank god he had his stab vest on, oh and if you hadn't guessed he's a policeman  He hasn't had any trouble for ages and I hate it when he does, but I suppose I have to live with it because its his job!!!  That means he won't get in until at least 3am and he should finish at 10.30pm!

I can't believe I'm going for my scan tomorrow, how exciting! I'm definately going to go to graduation even if I have EC on the day, I was fine after sedation last time, I wanted to go home after an hour, so my Dad can drive and we will be fine!  Even though they don't know about our treatment, so will have to make up a story if Carl has to have sperm retrieval as well!! Were going to Wagamamas after the scan for dinner, I love it, I always have the same but its delicious!

Sara - Good luck for acu tomorrow, hope it brings AF for you!

Cassis - Thank you for your kind words, I look forward to meeting you to! 

Nikki - How are the injections going? Have you mastered them yet!! 

Lou - It is so upsetting seeing other people with babies  Unfortunately AF after treatment is heavy, I remember mine being awful, hope you feel better soon. I'm looking forward to the Prof Winston programme but I to hope it shows IVF in its true light and not all wishy washy!! 

Jo
xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you have all had good weekends. Today we went to see my cousin and his family who live near Milton Keynes and haven't been home long so sorry for not posting before.  There was a 17 mile tail back on the other side of the M25 to us so we were so pleased not to be stuck in that.

Nikki - I am sorry you had trouble with Menopur.  I was on that for my IUI treatment and don't remember having any problems.  Maybe you have a bad batch of bottles?  They should just snap off easily like the hcg ones.  Good luck for your future injections.

Jo - good luck for your scan tomorrow and I am sorry to hear about your DH.  I do have great admiration for the police these days.  There are so many idiots out there.  I hope he isn't as late as you think he will be.  It will be interesting to hear how you get on at Guys.

Sara - good luck for your acupuncture tomorrow.  I do hope it does the trick and AF arrives in full flow.  I am waiting for mine too but have no real idea about my cycle any more!!  I do hope your tooth gets better too. 

Lou - you are being so brave about your result.  Well done for being so positive.  It is always hard when you don't get the result we all want but you have just looked to the future and "what next" which is great.  I hope that you aren't suffering too much inside.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend.

Emma
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning

Sorry I didn't post last night DH was hogging the PC.  The Menopur injection was fine last night - I'm so glad I've got so many of you to fall back on for advice - its just a shame the clinic didn't explain it properly to me.

Please can I have a moan as I am really PiXXed off.  You all know about the awful EC I had last cycle, well I'm trying to forget about that now.  I worked out yesterday that our screening bloods are just out of date (I only realised because I was reading Zita West and came across the Screening Tests bit and it got me wondering).  Anyway DH said they can't be out of date otherwise the clinic would have told us before we started treatment and we both saw Mark Wilcox on Friday and he said nothing nor did Mr R in his letter.  I called the clinic this morning and guess what we do need them - another £200 (as GP would take too long now) and Matt has to take time off work to have it done, he has 7.30am meeting every day (and that is near impossible / a day off on egg collction day is pushing it at the moment) - so he is not happy and nor am I.  Can you imagine if it would have gone to EC and then told it couldn't go ahead because of that.  I did have a moan to them and told them I am paying thousands of pounds and I seem to be doing all the chasing and checking.  I will bring it to Mr W's attention on Wednesday but I am a bit wound up and I don't suppose that is doing me any good is it.  I'm so sorry to moan.

Sara - I'm glad you had a nice day yesterday, good luck with the accupuncture and tell Matt to be a brave boy!!

Jo - best of luck for your scan today.

Cassis - I haven't mastered the injections yet but last night was much better, my stomach is really bruised though and with my other four cycles it wasn't too bad. Oh well could be worse I guess.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Nikki xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

What a lovely November day it is.  I really like this weather; cold and crisp but beautiful sunshine.  I have been spinning at the gym and feel so much better for doing some exercise.

Nikki - that is terrible.  How long do the screening tests last for?  I had no idea that was an "expiry" date on them.  I assumed that once you had had them done that was it.  I am sorry that you had to sort this out for yourself.  Good luck for the rest of your injections and tx   

Sara - do let us know how you got on at acupuncture.  I am sure you will.  I can't believe I have beaten you to posting    Must be the first time!!!!

Kitty - how are you getting on on the dreaded 2WW.  I hope that you aren't going too   and are feeling positive.

Jo - I hope your scan went well and you can start tx.

Hello to everyone else and I am sorry if I have missed any personals out.

Am off to have a much needed shower!! Sorry if tmi!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Emma - I agree with you this weather is so nice - I've just been for a lovely walk in the woods and it makes a change not to need my wellies.

Sara - how was it?  Let me know.

Nikki


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Phew, what a long day at work. This AF is really horrid and I've felt quite uncomfortable all day. It's a relief to come back to my cosy house and hot water bottle! Nikki, I can well believe what you're saying about the screening tests - I am definitely beginning to think we have to be on top of everything - they would have mucked up my starting days had I not realised and corrected them. Do the screening tests last for 6 months and is it just the HIV and Hep bloods that have to be redone? I managed to speak to someone at the clinic and arrange a follow-up - it's not for a couple of weeks but that's ok - gives me lots of time to think up even more awkward Qs   

Something nice, dh and I have booked to go to Edinburgh for 3 nights after Christmas (and over our anniversary.) We've found a really nice looking hotel and I can't wait!! It's very irresponsible 'cos we should be saving but who cares  

Jo - Been thinking of you today and hoping all has gone well with your baseline. Was your dh ok after his encounter with the knife-man? I come from a family of policemen and firemen so I know how it feels to hear stuff like that  How do you find the travelling to Guys? Do you take the train?

Kitty - wondering whether you're back at work (and internet) yet? I really hope things are going well for you for your 2ww and you're not going too  . Personally, I was quite pleased to be back at work to take my mind off it for a bit.

Lizzylou and Katy - Are you guys ok? Haven't heard from you for a little while - are you busy at work?

Sara - Must ask, what's this about your sister sky-diving? It sounds intriguing! How did you find the acupuncture? And what about your dh - I'm very impressed that you managed to get him there. Mine has a deep suspicion of anything I try to suggest - acupuncture, supplements, the lot!

Emma - Thanks for your kind words. I'm probably not being as brave as I may sound. I'm rather good at going into 'denial' when bad stuff happens, pretending none of it ever happened and being strangely cheery. Think it's just my way of coping . I'm very impressed with all this spinning you do. I really must get back to doing some exercise.

Cass - Thanks also for being so sweet. Hope you're ok  . It's typical they only do follow-ups on Tues/Thurs - the two days it's really tricky for me to make. 

Well, better go and do some work,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello hunnies ! 

Sorry for the delay ! ~ 1st Acupunture went really well, Dh loved it and wants to go atleast once a month, just to destress a bit, 
For me i found it relaxing and not very painful as i was expecting, the lovely chinese guy said i had bad circulation (cold hands, feet and back ) so he was working on blood floor and AF, also he used a heat lamp and electronic wave thing, 
I wanted to go to sleep whist i was their but resisted as the chinese music was making me laugh   , 
He gave me herb thing i really didnt want but then he said the magic words ... it will help with my mensural cycle so i took them  , 

So now i have fingers crossed it won't be long till the witch is here , also i have about 6 magnictic balls in my ear on a plaster like thing he told me to touch them 30 times a day   to help with blood flow  

As for my sister she is  a model & so me TV show are doing a programme about girls going out so they film her thurs,friday & saturdays out on the town and this sky-diving was something to do with it madness really, I will let you know what it's called and when it's on once i have checked it's not too embaraassing   

Lou i am glad work is keeping you busy but sorry to hear that AF is being a   , 
Edinburgh  for your anniversary sounds lovely, well done you , don't feel bad for treating yourself, 
Jo ^goodluck with your injections hun whens your scan ?? 
Nikki ~ Hope your feeling ok & your injection goes better tonight, grow little follicles grow ! 

Sorry this is a short post my eyes are closing typing it ~ blame to acupunture .. really hope it works give it a few days if not i will go back and try again, 

sara xxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Lou-hope you are ok. I am doing alright thanks for asking and as usual very busy at work!!

Have been feeling bit low lately after everything that has happened and I feel a bit down about all the issues that seem to be arising about the clinic, really not sure what to do and whether to stay with them?

I have also been feeling quite ill after the polyp removal and just odd in general. I have my follow up app soon (next week in fact) and i have quite a few questions ready to fire!!!!! (from me and on behalf of some of you guys too!!) I am anxious at how Mr R may respond to some of them but i really do need some ansas!!!

sorry about the moan and drone and i hope you guys are ok

take care and i will post soon (i am always reading even if i dont post!!!!)

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !! 

I woke with one hell of a headache and a very strange scary dream about driving over a brigde, it was kind of like a rollercoaster it was horrible but i made it, then awoke, 

AF is not here but i got a massive spot on my chin which is a good sign as i call that my period spot so i think just another day or so, 

Lizzylou ~ sent you a Pm sorry you have been feeling quite Ill hope your feeling better whenever you low don't forget we are all here for you  

Speak soon ~ be good all of you,  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just popping on quickly to say hi before cooking dinner. Another v. busy day at work but I'm on a course tomorrow so that means a bit of a rest!! Sara - the spot sounds like a good sign (well, of impending AF anyway  ) - let's hope it's not long to wait now. Lizzy, it was good to hear from you but so sorry that you're feeling down. It's no surprise, not after what you and poor Emma went through, to feel so sad about it all. I can't begin to imagine how it must feel to get so close and then it's taken away. I'm not super religious or anything, but the morning I started spotting, I prayed a little prayer, basically asking that it would be 'nothing at all' rather than a 'something' that wouldn't last. Think I'd been quite haunted by your experiences. I hope I haven't upset you by saying that, just wanted you to know that I think you're both so brave and that I really feel for you as you look to start up again. Sending you  .

Well, we started rehearsals for the Nativity today - I love it all, I was in my element and it did me the world of good. Basically, I warned my Teaching Assistant that if the tx didn't work, I was going to 'throw myself' into Xmas in a big way. It's only a small matter of time before the glitter comes out... 

Back later,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening ladies.

I hope you are all well.  We had a good time in Belfast at the weekend.  Didn't do much as you may guess with a 6 week old baby, but it was great to see them and have a relaxing time.  Back to work yesterday after pretty much a week off with this cold.  Still feeling lousy, but can't be absent for any longer with "just a cold".  I feel awful at having as long as I have but really could not have gone back before yesterday.

Kitty - hope you are doing OK, and that the 2WW has not been too bad for you.  Look forward to hearing from you how you are doing.

Sara - glad to hear the accupuncture was not as bad as you thought.  Strangely I quite enjoyed accupuncture when I had it about a couple of years ago.  I hope it has the desired effect and AF shows her face.  Lets hope the spot is a good sign.  Certainly with me they did tx to improve blood flow and it really worked  - I have never had such heavy AF before (sorry tmi) - I stopped going when we moved from Brighton to Kent last July but AF has stayed heavy so something did the trick.

LizzyLou - sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit low. I know what you mean though.  I think we really need to get some questions answered by Mr R when he's back from holiday on success rates etc.  Does anyone know when he is back?  I really must phone for a follow up appointment.

Lou - Edinburgh sounds great.  I've never been but it is supposed to be a great place.  I know a few people who grew up there and while they have moved away with work etc, they still say its a great place to go to.

Jo - I hope the baseline scan went well.  Let us know how you got on.

Emma - you put me to shame with your spinning classes.  I haven't done any exercise for such a long time I'm scared to go to a class now incase I show myself up to be the completely unfit person that I am.  Viscious circle really  should just get back out there!

Nikki - how annoying about the tests!  I did not realise they all had a period when the results "expired".  How long ago did you have them done?  I had mine done in July - does that mean I will need them redone before I start tx again in January?

Hi to Katy and Cass - hope you are doing OK.

I'm going to post this now, but will copy and paste a copy of it just incase I lose it like before!

Bye for now.

Helenxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Evening all !!

Helen lovely to have you back must admit very brave to be around such a young baby, Hope it wasnt too bad for you, Even if your pleased that a person has a baby or is pregnant sometimes i still find it very hard to handle, 
Pleased to hear you cold is going now, glad you didnt rush back to work, Matt still have the sniffels, but acupunture seemed to help with it yesterday, 
I might have to go again on thursday as i still don't think the witch is on here way despite the spot  silly thoughts keep getting in my head like could i be pregnant and not show on the test but i know better than to think like that, It's just after doing my pulse yesterday the aucupnuture guy asked if i was pregnant  after i explain i had failed ivf etc maybe they have to ask everyone that <must stop reading too much into things>

Lou ~ The Nativity sounds great fun, i glad you can throw yourself into something esp as it sounds great fun, you messages always make me laugh,

Oh no all this talk of exercise  i am so bad i bearly walk libby every day & thats it i promise if my FET isnt successful i will drop a dress size in the new year before i get back on the rollercoaster, Sefc have said they have def refered me to canterbury now so just waiting to hear,  fet will work & i won't need to but it's good to have a plan B !

Nikki Goodluck for your Scan tomorrow i hope it will be good news & you have a good number of follicles but not too many  xxx
Lizzylou  for your review think i have mentioned everything to the clinic i need to for now  i'll give them a break for a while,

Thinking of everyone else i havent mentioned, Hope your not working too hard, 
Lots of love & luck 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning Girls

I can't beleive I'm the first to post - I don't think that's ever happened before.  I have been up for hours though, I've got my scan at 9.50 and I've got a few bits to do first.

Rae - thinking of you  

Lou - Edinburgh is lovely - We went for our first anniversary (end of December) and it was so pretty, we even had Christmas markets.  I have to say it was really really cold, we even popped into M&S to buy some thermals.

Jo - hope you are OK and that your baseline was fine, are you still seeing Renate??  Is she going to see you before and after ET??  Its meant to be done 25 mins before and after but that isn't very practical is it.

Helen - the tests need to be done every 180 days (according to HFEA) not that SEFC tell you that, so I would check your dates - you can have them done at your GP for free but because I only just found out we have to pay £200 to get the results before EC.  

Sara - dare I ask - has AF arrived?? 

Kitty - hope you are coping with the 2ww, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, it would be so nice to hear some good news.

A big hello to everyone else.

Have a good day.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all, 

Well done Nikki on being 1st this morning !!   Huff huff   

Sending lots of positive vibes for your scan !!      

arrggggggggggggg still no af i have just had enough i don't think she will ever come again i have had no cramping and just don't feel she will come   i just don't know what to do think i might book acupunture again for tomorrow but i just don't know if that will help, 
I really need to start before the clinic start closing and moving but don't want to leave it really close to xmas just incase it's not good news, 

Sorry girls can't believe how much i am moaning about this, just wondering what ivf has done to my cycles and why i have no sign at all of AF ! 

Right better get ready as i need to do food shopping, see doctor then off to a friends for Lunch oh i better walk libby between all that too, 
Sorry to moan i am just getting so deserate now, 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Oh my so much to catch up on!!!!  

Lets get the me bit out of the way ...... well I went for my scan, all is well so I started the injections on Monday night, I'm a dab hand at them now so they went well to!   Had a monster of a headache yesterday afternoon so snoozed for most of the afternoon! I've also got a sick note from the doctor for four weeks so I can take the whole cycle off!! I know I'm very lucky, my boss didn't sound very happy but he hasn't had to have three lots of IVF treatment has he!!   The first thing he asked me when he phoned me yesterday was 'how long are you off for' how outrageous is that!! BUT in his defense I do help him alot with his work and he is a brilliant boss, extremely laid back and lovely with it, so I will let him off that one!!  

Nikki - I know how you feel about the blood tests, when we went to Guys on Monday the HIV and Hep B&C tests the GP had done were wrong!!!   The HIV was OK but he had only asked for Hep antibodies not if we had got it or not, so the clinic sent us to bloods and they were closed, we traipsed back to the fourth floor, and the nurses reluctantly did them for us, this is all at 4.45 their going home time, but they were very nice about it, no doubt we will get charged for them as well, as if we haven't paid enough money out already!! Apparently the HFEA insist they are done every 180 days, why I don't know!! I am still seeing Renate, I dare not stop!!! Depending on what time ET is we will go and have acu, maybe we will only be able to get there after ET?? 

Sara - Where is AF, lets do some dancing for you       lets hope she gets here soon so you can get that FET on the way!!

Lou - Yes Carl was fine, didn't get in until 4am though!!!   I didn't even hear him come in, fast asleep! We go to Guys on the train takes about an hour and fifteen minutes, I will go for the scans on my own so he doesn't have to take time off, I don't mind at all its quite easy to get there! 

Helen - Your cold has been a whopper, hope your feeling better soon? Glad you had a good time in Ireland, I've been to Cork and it was lovely, it rained the whole time we were there but it was great!!

Lizzy - I'm sorry your feeling low, it is difficult when you have concerns about the clinic and whether you should move or not, I was in turmoil before deciding to move, you have to do what is right for you both, take your time thinking about it and weigh up the pro's and con's, PM me if you have any questions?  

Few questions to ask ladies .................... how much water should I be drinking during stimms, I'm drinking 1.5 litres is that enough or do I need more, also why do we have to have so much water?? Hot water bottle, do I sit with it on my tummy all day or just some of the day, I know Zita West says to keep you tummy warm but its difficult to walk around with a bottle strapped to my big fat belly!!!   I also didn't realise that so many of you have concerns about SEFC? I know we have moved now but I would be interested to know what you concerns are .... if your allowed to post them on here??  

Love and hugs to everyone!

Jo
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I should add a few lines given that some of you are asking where I am!
It's just really busy at work, and I've got a lot to get finished before I GO ON HOLIDAY TO ANTIGUA ON FRIDAY!!!  

I am so excited about it: I have never had a "winter sun" holiday before, and I have never been to the Caribbean.  The weather forecast at the moment is 30 degrees and sunny!  I've done what is hopefully the last load of laundry before I pack tomorrow night, and that was to freshen up some of my summer things that haven't been worn for ages.

I have to admit I'm really not thinking about treatment at the moment.  What with work, holiday then Christmas it's good to have a mental break from it all.  
We want to start up again in January, but the timing of AF could mess things up a bit.  Given that I'm like clockwork (sorry, Sara!) I think AF will arrive New Year's Eve or possibly the day before.  Does this leave me too late for a baseline scan on the 2nd, when the clinic reopens?  Otherwise that pushes it back a month which I really want to avoid because of work and DH's 40th birthday celebrations.  Sod's law: even when you're regular it's wrong!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

It is great to hear all your news and catch up.

Thank you LizzyLou for your kind words about being brave.  It was far harder to get over having a positive and then an "empty" scan than a negative result, but the only way is to try and believe that one day it could well be a positive and remain so!!  We have decided that we probably won't do the DNA fragmentation test as we will then be in a dilemma about what to do about our 16 frosties if the results are bad.  That is what we think at the moment in any case.  We are going to try one more time early in the new year.

Sara - if it is any comfort at all my cycles have been about 5 weeks since my IVF treatment and I used to be regular as clock work 28 days, so it might well be a result of the tx.  I too am waiting for AF and am 5 days late and trying not to get my hopes up!!  Have you called the clinic for a chat with someone?  It might just put your mind at rest if nothing else.  Hope she appears soon so you can get started with your FET.

Kitty - I hope you are OK?  Sending you lots of  

Nikki - I hope your scan went well today.  I had no idea that there was a limit of 180 days for the tests; we have certainly never been told that. I have never had my FSH taken either!!

Jo - you should be trying to drink between 2 and 3 litres a day if you can.  It is to make the drugs sloosh round your body and get absorbed and help to prevent OHSS (as far as I understand).  I didn't use a hot water bottle at all so I'm afraid I can't give you any advice about that.  Good luck with your stimming!!

Katy - good to hear from you. I am so jealous about your holiday; Antigua is beautiful and winter sun is just THE BEST.  Have a fantastic time.

Speak soon.  Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Katy - Just want to wish you fantastic time in Antigua - enjoy!!  How lovely to have some winter sun... especially as it's so dreary out there today.  Think you are so right to have a break from all that treatment entails - we are trying to do the same at the mo too in the hope that we will be more relaxed next time round.

Sara - Can't believe af is messing you around so much.  Were you not tempted to do HPT after what acu man said?  Don't think I'd have been able to resist... but then I think I now have shares in Clear Blue I've bought so many over the time... always in the hope...

Willow - Glad you able to take time off to focus on your tx.  Really really hope this is going to be the one for you - fingers crossed.

Nikki - Hope your scan went well today.  Look forward to hearing how you got on.

Emma, Lizzylou, Lou and Aitch - Thinking of you all too.

Cassis x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya

Just a quickie to say that the scan went well (phew) - I have follicles developing on both ovaries (although he didn't count them all) and my endo lining is looking OK too (which was a pleasant surprise).  So I think so far so good.  My next scan is Friday.  I had accupuncture today and am going again on Friday so I hope it helps things along.  I think EC is going to be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday but I will know more on Friday.

Jo - I am drinking 3 litres of water and half a litre of milk.  I am also having tonnes of protein.  I have been putting the hot water bottle on my lower stomach for about 2-3 hours a day (its not practical to do more).  I think its great that you have been signed of for four weeks - relax as much as you can.  I don't work (long story) so I am doing as little as I have to (its great  ).  You know where I am if you get bored.

Sorry I have to go and get our dinner on.  Have a good evening!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evenin' all!  

Well, after surviving all those IVF injections, I'm now suffering from the bl**dy flu jab I had yesterday at work. My arm feels like it's been punched several times and I've got a huge red swollen patch that's really hot. Is that normal?!? It's never happened before. Perhaps my body is rebelling against being injected with things   I shall give you all a laugh - the good old in-laws have been back on top form again, suggesting to dh tonight that our problems might stem from us, basically shagging from too early an age (although they put it in a more decorous way) and that the   have, therefore 'run out.' Right   Have you ever heard the like? Did they do biology at school? He also got the good ol' 'just relax and it'll happen' and 'if it's meant to be, it will happen in God's time.' What a joy it all is! My fixed grin is wearing a wee bit thin.

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Evening Girls it's been manic here tonight so just reading all your post ! you have been busy !

Lou have to say i never laugh so hard about what your inlaws said















best advise is to let it go over you head ! as for the flu jab i think they may have changed them this year as @ matts work they are able to have them free the people who have had them have all gone down with the flu   hope your arm feels better soon sweets !

Nikki wonderful news about your scan and your lining !! 
I think the acupunture may be helping with that too ! 
Jo~ wonderful you have 4 weeks off well done hun   sending you lots of positive growing vibes for your follicles ! 
Emma ~ thanks for the message, you are right one day you will be pregnant and it will stay      
Katy ~ lovely to hear from you, Have a wonderful time in beautiful Antigua, Just realised your have a lovley Tan for our meet  that's not fair 







have a wonderful time !! with baseline scans you can have them days 2-4 of your period hope this helps ! 
Cassie How are you doing hun your always giving lovely positive messages but even if your not cycling do share what your up too, even if work is boring   
Lizzylou hope your ok not working too hard ! have you started your xmas play ?

So sorry if i have missed anyone must get to bed now feel so tired !

speak soon 
Sara xxxxx
wonder who will post 1st tomorrow


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry - back again - phone went! 

Lizzylou - how are you feeling today? I hope everything goes well for your follow-up next week and you get some decent answers to your questions. I'm so hoping that the removal of the polyp will make all the difference for you, hun.

Helen - I feel terrible 'cos I think I missed you out with my last 'personals' post - please forgive me!! I'm glad you had a nice time in Belfast but sorry to hear that the cold is hanging on. How are you now? Sorry to be mum-like but have you seen a doctor? Might be an idea if it's not getting any better. I don't want to be alarming (but will be anyway  ) but I have two friends whose lurking colds/coughs turned out to be pneumonia, so I'm a bit paranoid as you can imagine.

Sara - that was weird what the acupuncturist said - did you test ?(just in case). That's what happened in 'The Stork Club' - the acupuncturist knew she was preggers before she did 'cos of a change in her pulse. Sorry, I really shouldn't encourage you, should I? I'm terrible - despite the heaviest period in living memory, I still like to entertain the fantasy that maybe, just maybe, I AM pregnant and just one of those girls you read about who have normal periods throughout...Hmnn. You mentioned getting referred to Canterbury. Will they do that at the clinic? I will probably try to get an NHS go if the next one doesn't work so when do you think I should ask to be referred?

Nikki - When is your wedding anniversary? Ours is the 28th Dec and we got married in 2002 (just!) Thanks for the warning about the cold in Edinburgh - I thought it might be 'a wee bit chilly.' Glad to hear that your scan looked good! 

Kitty - Hope you're doing ok on your 2ww. We miss you!

Katy - Have an absolutely fantastic time in Antigua!!! The weather sounds glorious. I'm v. envious but you and your dh deserve a lovely break away. Are you going to dive or anything or just take it easy?

Emma - I had no idea you had 16 frosties - that's amazing. I can totally understand your reasons for deciding against the DNA frag - there are some things it just isn't helpful to know. As I think I said to you, I just couldn't feel very positive about my poor little embies because of what I knew had happened to the others. Did all of your eggies fertilise or did you have even more than that?

Cass - You're always so sweet enquiring after everyone else but how are you and what are you up to? I know you're taking a break from tx to recharge your batteries - how are you finding it? I know what you mean about the pregnancy tests - I've spent a small fortune on the things (and ov. tests before we knew our prob) I almost can't ever imagine seeing 2 lines - I'll probably pass out with the shock if it ever happens  

Hi Jo, I've sent you a PM

Well, I think my bed is calling so night, night,

Lou xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hee, Hee, think you n' me were posting at the same time, Sara! Night night


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless i was meant to go to bed but i like to have a look on the babies due and got caught up reading   some of the ladies are between 2-8 days over due i would be going    , 

As for testing i sort of want to ... i keep thinking did he just say that as he has to say it not too sure might see if i can have appointment tomorrow, to help bring AF on 
Oh i can't be pregnant as he gave me herbs and he wouldnt have done that if i was i think ? my boobs are hurting a little again and one of the ladies on FET thread suggested rasperberry tea ! so i will get some tomorrow ! 

Helen i need my hand slaped as well as i left you out gosh what are we like   ~ hope that cold has def gone, and you are not working to hard, any samples you don't want to taste send me way    

Speak soon i really am off to bed now ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning all - first again!!!

Lou - Our anniversary is the 18th December and we got married in 2003, although we have been together 10 years now (still can't believe its been that long) - but we are so happy together (and still very much in love so I guess that's a good sign) - sorry that's a bit soppy for this time in the morning don't you think.

Just popping off to get some brekkie but will be back on later.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no Nikcy beat me again   oi you ! 

In regards to you & Matt still being so in love thats great and why not we don't hear it enough these days be soppy it's great i hope me & my Matt are as happy when we reach 10 years about 5 & half to go   

Well little bit of what could be good news i have some cramping quite bad as well so could it be   i wonder

Hope you all have a lovely day ! 
I am off to drink a big glass of innocent as i'm not as good as Nikki  who makes her own   

Speak soon 
Sara xxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

hallo everyone!

Just a quickie to say that I am back!! unfort this means i am back at work to a mountain of things to do.

Am not really enjoying TWW, they say i can test next thursday but I expect AF next Tuesday and i don't know if I want to find out from AF. So not sure whether to be naughty and test a bit earlier.

Was so sorry to hear about your result Lou, i had been thinking of you a lot.  You sound like you are being really brave and positive, it must be really hard. I am stuck in the usual TWW "I want to know - i don't want to know if its bad news though".  DH is very frustrated at my negative attitude.  I have decided that we will have our next go in January.

We don't have any frosties from this go and i am really, really disappointed about that. I had hoped to be able to have another go without going through the whole thing - no such luck!

We have put our house on the market and have had two asking price offers so am agonising about whether we put it on at too low a price. Talk about drastic measures to take my mind off things!

I have NO symptoms whatsoever.  My bust is bigger but that's always true at this time of the month.

Anyway sorry not to be sounding really chirpy. I lOVED not being at work and made the stepchildren proper dinners every night. I hung out with my parents and stay at home mother friends. it was wonderful.  So my motivation isn't at an all-time high this morning.

I hope you are all well and good luck to everyone stimming
I'm really sorry again, lou. Well done for staying so positive - its the only way and you WILL get there!!
Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kitty  glad to have you back online but sad it's because your back at work but i am sure like Lou found working takes you mind of it a bit and hopfully it won't drag too much, 

They said test 14 days after transfer so 
if you had transfer 1st test on 15th ? is that right girls ? 

I know they say 16 days for IUI, 14 days for IVF but i totally understand you want to test before AF is due, 

sending lots of positive sticky vibes      

Well i just phoned Canterbury Chaucer Hospital as if my FET is unsuccessful i will be having my funded go, 
Well my 1st appointment is 15th Jan, seems ages away but i am so hoping i won't need to go Matt need to go on 18th  Dec for a SA, but we will know if we have a positive or not by then if AF hurrys up !  
Just feels very starnge to be thinking about another full cycle but atleast i can have GA at canterbury so feel ok with that, 

It's so hard isnt it girls i feel like we are putting our lifes on total hold but when you have to have tx it does take over   sorry girls me going on ...   

So if i need to go to CC i guess i will start Feb/March seems so far away   

Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello 

I'm really really bored so I though I would tell you all what an exciting day I have had - well I did absolutely nothing - that's right girls I have been in bed all day in a big sulk.    

I look like a spotty pregnant teenager - honestly its terrible DH said it looks like Etna and Vesuvious are about to errupt on my chin, my usual 34AA boobs look like melons and I feel like a bus has driven over them and my stomach in HUGE (even my accupuncturist laughed yesterday and said I look 7 months pregnant) and to top it of I think I have thrush - aarrgghhh.

In all honesty its all quite funny really (apart from the thrush issue) - I'm praying the Canesten pessary I used (tmi) will do the trick and it will be gone soon.  I don't think the dildo scan tomorrow is going to help though..    Any advice or suggestions on that one would be appreciated.

OMG - My Mum went to Bluewater today and I asked her to get me the Canesten, so she went to Boots, got to the counter and completely forgot what I wanted.  She then realised her phone had a flat battery, so with quite a big queue of people behind her she borrows a mobile from some poor unsuspecting woman and says "IS IT THE CANESTEN PESSARIES OR CREAM THAT YOU WANT" - my mum is not quiet either.  How embarrasing and good job I wasn't there.

Off to watch a bit more rubbish on telly, will check in again later.

Nikki


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki i am really laughting at your mum in boots, i think she is so funny now that lady has your number on her phone and knows you have thrush    sorry lucky it was a woman really !! 

I too have had a lazy day couldnt get to have accupunture today so have a very early 9am appointment this is not early in my house but it's just i have to battle the traffic people getting to work & school   but as the cramps have gone and i feel like AF is not coming after all i have to go ! 

you must all me so sick me talking about AF it's all i ever talk about im driving myself craxy with it  

Hope you feel more lively when matts home hun ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

[fly]I'M SO BORED!!! I'M GOING MAD!!![/fly]

I've been out all day shopping at Lakeside with my friend, I spent a fortune at the Estee Lauder counter and I'm still bored!!! I have a square ar-- from watching so much TV!!! My lodger and hubby won't let me do any housework and I love housework....... what am I going to do without my hoover!!!  So if the other bored ladies what to meet up for a hot chocolate at Bluewater or somewhere else let me know!

So ladies is it normal to be having twinges in my ovaries already, I didn't have them last time so is it a good sign? I've only ever produced three eggies, so maybe the short protocol is suiting me better, I really hope we get some frosties as well this time? I must admit though the SP is so much better than the LP, I don't feel as poorly and it doesn't drag on as much!! 

Do you think its OK for me to go out with my friend for a long walk with her dog, as long as I wrap up warm? I need fresh air!!

Nikki - That is so funny what your mum did, I bet you cringed when she said it!!  I will never forget when I first started buying my own tampax when I was younger, it was still embarrassing and I went to boots before they had the posh tills, the woman couldn't find the price so she held them up and shouted 'how much are these' and everybody looked, I nearly died on the spot!! 

Kitty - I tested about three days early last time and got a very faint line on a First Response, but just remember that it could be too early and you might torture yourself if it doesn't come out as you want it? Lots of luck for whatever day you choose 

Love and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned!!

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Jo, 

Bless your heart being bored you love house work   why haven’t you said before now ... would come in handy I hate it mainly because i am a silly perfectionist which means I tidy things people would never know or see like line up all the cutlery or put my cd collection into alphabetical  order when their a pile of washing up to do    , 

Those make up counters are terrible i love Estee Lauder face cream the one that smells really strong of cucumber, but have now changed over to my chanel one thanks to the mother in law from hell    

I have a dog and walked her every day whist i was stimming so i think it would be safe to say it's fine but your right wrap up warm it's chilly esp early mornings, 

Oh how embarassing about the tampax, i bet you went red they should think these till staff , i mean i once was buying some comdoms    makes me laugh when i think about that now, anyhow i didn't know they has an offer on them and some old dear served me i had got 2 packs of 3 or something and she said oh did you know it's buy 2 get one free i was like oh i didn't know,so before i could say it's ok don't worry,  she calls someone over to go and get me the free pack   to top it of we had to buy comfort fit & Matt was with me it was just so so embarassing (also a very long queue ) 
something i am glad i don't have to re live !! ~ does anyone feel funny buying pregnancy test ??

Jo a pre meet at bluewater sounds good ! Once my AF comes i can change my ticker to count down the meet instead of counting up my cycle days ! 

i love the way you do the big writing Jo ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening everyone

You will begin to get up early just to be the first one to post     You have no fear of me being the first.  At the moment we don't need to get up until about 8am which is pure luxury!!  It seems so late after getting up at 6am for years and years.

Lou - in answer to your question about our frosties.  On our first IVF I slightly suffered from OHSS and had 30 eggs.  Of these only 15 fertilised; 2 were transferred back and 12 were frozen.  One didn't make the grade.  On our second IVF my drugs were reduced and I produced 15 eggs.  8 fertilised; 3 were put back and 4 were frozen which makes up the 16 and again one wasn't good enough to freeze.  Mr R said that they thaw 5 at a time so we have 3 chances of FET even if we don't get any more to freeze from our next "fresh" cycle.  As I am now 40 Mr R has told us that we should wait to do FET and do our "fresh" cycles first because the success rates for "fresh" cycles are higher than FET and my clock is well and truly ticking.   I hope that you are OK and coming to terms with your result. 

Jo - I am sure that it's OK for you to go for a walk and it will stop you going stir crazy!!   You have the dreaded 2ww ahead of you still. Meeting up at Bluewater in the next few weeks would be great.

Nikki - your tale about your Mum is so funny.  At least everyone around her couldn't see you!!  I hope that you are feeling more cheery tomorrow.

Kitty - Good luck for your 2WW; we have missed you!!  Don't worry about not having any symptoms - I didn't at all.  I tested 2 days early with First Response but I really wouldn't recommend it.  I got a faint positive but wouldn't believe it so I wasn't any better off at all.  First Response was the test that SEFC used for me when I had my nightmare scan episode.  Good luck for the rest of your 2WW; you are nearly half way now     Our hopes are on you for a BFP.

Sara - I am sorry that AF hasn't arrived.  She hasn't visited me yet either and no sign in sight.  I know what you mean about buying a pregnancy test. You think to yourself "are they wondering what result I want?!" - does anyone else feel like that or am I totally insane??!!

Did anyone watch Catherine Tate tonight?  Normally I think she is very funny but tonight I thought she was rubbish!!

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Emma
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning Girls

Slept like a log last night which is not like me at all and feel much better today and thrush problem is a lot better too - I'm a bit anxious about my scan this morning but fingers crossed.

Jo  - a pre-meet sounds good to me (I can't remember where you live).

Sorry this is so short but I just realised its only 6.30 so I am going back to bed for a bit.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki that's 3 times in a row i know you set yor alarm to post at 6:30 then go back to bed     , 

 with your scan today !! Hope all goes great and you get you date for EC,  
I started taking Metformin again in the hope that might help with AF  also it's meant to be good in aiding weight loss of pocs patients and if fet is no successful my BMI has to be below 30 it's 30.1 at the moment and canterbury won't treat me until i have it right   

Right better go speak soon 
Love sara xxxx
TGIF girls !!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello girls!!

How are you all today?  As Sarah says, TGIF and the weekend is soon upon us.  Anyone doing anything nice?

Nikki - Glad you are feeling better and I hope your scan went well this morning.  I can't believe what time you were up this morning.

Sara - AF has finally arrived for me so let's hope that is an omen for you too. I do so hope she comes soon.  Have you thought about doing a test?  You never know what the acupuncturist found? How did it go this morning?  Let's hope the metformin has done the trick.  I took that during my IUIs and it gave me terrible upset stomach - sorry if tmi!!

I was supposed to have lunch with a friend today and she has cancelled as her little boy (my godson) fell over in the playground and has chipped one of his front tooth diagonally in half.  OUCH!!! Can you imagine how much that must hurt?

Am going to make a sandwich.

Speak later

Emma
xx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Wow it has been busy on here, so many posts to catch up on so please excuse my lack of personals 

Has anyone had treatment at the Chaucer yet or being referred?  We have our appointment in December with the view to starting treatment Mar/April.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!!  I finally go back to work on Monday and I am looking forward to it now that I have recovered my strength.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick post as my nephew is here being rather naughty ! ~ it's ok Matts here now so i can take 5 ! 
Sadly no af so i won't talk about it anymore lets hope the accupunture & metformin brings it on if not it's ok means i can have a drink next friday when we see Jimmy Carr,  

Nikki how did it go today ?? been thinking of you all day    
Emma i am pleased but not pleased that AF has visited you, i just can't bring myself to see another negitive if i was by some miricle i was Pg the later i found out the better if that makes sense less weeks to worry, 

Springbride ~ if our FET dosent work we have an appointment on 15th Jan  for your appointment we might be cycle buddies ?? 
Right better get some dinner on ~ then i think bath & bed for this little one matt    No i mean Charlie my nephew ! 
Saraxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well its day five of stimms, ovaries are definately active I feel like I've got little cramps in them, lets hope those follies are growing!!   I've been awake since 4am this morning, I should have posted so I could beat Sara to it!!   Went back to bed though later on in the morning and snoozed with my lovely Milo having a cuddle!!

Today is a day tinged with a bit of sadness really, if I hadn't miscarried our baby, he/she would have been due today  , amazingly DH remembered to, which I didn't think he would, we didn't talk about it though, not alot to say really, seems weird that I'm stimming again though?

Went for acupuncture again today, she did a back treatment this time, she was working on the lining and follicles? She plugged me into the electric machine again to, very weird!!  

Hope you all having a great weekend!

Jo
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening girls.  Sorry I have not posted for the last few days.  I did check on you all on Wednesday but was so tired I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 9.10 and took myself off to bed!  How lazy is that?!  Yesterday we had some big wig in from head office and I had to go to dinner with him last night and did not get home until almost 1am so far too late to check in.  You have been busy - so I am feeling a bit slow trying to catch up with all the news so sorry not many personals.  Do have to say though Nikki you had me in stitches about your mum in Boots and Lou your in laws sound unbelievable!!  Good to have you back on line again Kitty.  Keep   

My cold is much better so thanks everyone for thinking of me.  I still have a cough, but I generally do have a lingering cough at the end of colds.  Almost everyone in the office has had it and most of them said that it hung around for 2/3 weeks so I'm not unduly worried.  It will be 2 weeks on Monday and I feel so much better this Friday than I did last Friday I'm sure I'll live..

Anyway pets, I'm knackered tonight from the late night last night so think I am going to go to bed now. 

Enjoy your Saturdays and speak to you again tomorrow I expect.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry, just had to add, Jo I'm so sorry about such an awful anniversary for you today. Lets hope in just over 9 months you have a bundle of joy to help take away the pain.  Thinking of you. 
Love Helen xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls - looks like I'm the Early Bird today  

Jo - Sorry I wasn't on to say this yesterday but thinking of you with your sad anniversary. It was interesting what you said about Carl - don't our men surprise us sometimes! I just hope that the fact that you're doing something positive by stimming again helps you through this. Sounds like your ovaries are nice and busy!

Sara - Can I ask you, when did SEFC refer you to Canterbury and what is the waiting list like for NHS treatment? Are they happy to refer you to another clinic? Like I said before, I'll probably have another go at T Wells then my NHS go but am not sure when to get on the waiting list. Are you able to put back NHS tx if it's at a really inconvenient time, without going to the bottom of the list? I just don't really know how it works.

I've decided to make my Christmas Cake today - told you I was going to throw myself into xmas big style!! I've also booked to go to the ballet - Swan Lake at Sadlers Wells - just after I break up, so I'm really looking forward to the xmas hols now, what with that and our trip away. Hope you're all up to some nice things this weekend and   to you all,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

OMG!!!!! WE ARE ON PAGE2!!!!!!!!!  

Anyway i will soon take care of that!!!

You will never guess what i have been doing today.......I have put up the Christmas tree and decorations  (well I've gotta beat Sara at something!!!!!!  )
No seriously this is very unusual for me as I usually get my really small fibre optic tree out and just plug it in and THAT IS IT!!!! I also put up the cards and some old tinsel that i used as a kid and that is me pushing the boat out!!  However this year I saw some really nice shiny and matt black, pearl and silver baubles and thought they would look really nice on a white tree, so that is what i bought. Seems a pain to put them in the loft only to get them out again in a few weeks time, so I put it all together today!!! (Is everyone stiil awake or have I bored you all TO SLEEP!!!!!   Anyhow it looks really nice and the cat loves chewing it so lets see how long it will stay up!!!! sara you will have fun keeping your tree in one peice this year with those kittens of yours!!!

Talking of Xmas I must admit its a bitter sweet time for me (and you guys too i expect) as each year I think that this time next year i will have a baby or at least a bump........well it hasn't come true as of yet and this could well be yet another year in the same boat!!! nevertheless if FET works then who knows?~

anyhow enough of this ramble

love to all

Lizzylou


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Girls 

On a completely different note to my last rambled message.............I have got my follow up app next week. if there are any questions (in light of our recent posts) that you would like me to put forward then please pm me and i will be only happy to do so!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH NO i am so upset  >: i wanted to be 1st   ( i have got my xmas stuff awaiting 1st dec Lou what are you like     We got a white tree this year and silver things i also got a train to go round the tree ... enjoy lizzy & your cat   i know what you mean about my kittens ~ not forgetting libby & her tail  

I know what you mean mean about xmas & another year with no baby or bump   i can't stand seeing babies 1st xmas bibs and things but this year we are pushing the boat out and really trying to enjoy it, 

Have to say i totally don't know whats wrong with me but will do another HPT Monday and maybe phone clinic for advise if AF isnt her if i was a betting person i would bet £50 she wouldnt be   
Me & charlie have been making cakes and wrapping up xmas presents .. he has been keeping me very busy all day and i have to say i never want to watch ceebeeies again !! lol 

Jo ~ i am so sorry it was such a sad  anniversary  it was really nice your DH remembered as well our  due date would have been boxing day it very hard to get my head round, i think thats why matt is going all out this xmas, 

sorry i havent done personals it's very hard with charlie wanting to use the laptop ~ i am very protective over it ... right better find that tweenies dvd speak soon enjoy X factor love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

OOoh beat you all this morning!

Sara - really hope AF turns up soon for you.  How frustrating it must be.  One thing I suppose I should be grateful for is that AF has always been 100% regular for me.  As much as I hate her, atleast each month I know she will turn up and we can get on with trying again.  Aren't you good wrapping up presents already?  I haven't even really thought about Christmas yet.  I got a couple of presents during the year when I saw something someone would like, but thats about it.  I really should get my act together soon as the shops are going to go crazy soon and I hate shopping when its like that.  We are "doing" Christmas and New Year at our house this year (2 different groups of people).  I've been thinking more about what I am going to feed people than anything else!

LizzyLou - I can't believe you've got your tree up already!  I usually get around to doing mine about the 19th December and I always tell myself I will do it earlier next year so  I get to enjoy it more.    By the time you take it down in the NY you will have got so used to it it will seem really strange without it.

Lou  - well done on being organised with the cake too - you lot are really putting me to shame!!  Enjoy the ballet - I love going to things like that and the theatre, especially when you get a bit of time to look forward to them.  I used to book something to do after my exams and always seemed to enjoy them more when I had had to endure something before I could do.  It was always a bit of a treat.  I am sure you will really enjoy it.

Sara - I would appreciate knowing a bit more about the NHS go at IVF too.  We are going to persue IUI for a bit but will take up the NHS go in Canterbury if we need to.  Any info on waiting lists, choice of hospital etc would be appreciated.

I am thinking of starting accupuncture again with Renate in Sevenoaks.  Does anyone else go to see her there?  I haven't done accupuncture for a year or so since we moved to Kent and seeing as we are having another go in January I thought I would pull out all the stops this time.  Both DH and I are both on Zita West vits too.  Only thing I am really bad with is the amount of water that I drink.  I'm ok when I am at home but terrible at work - I just seem to get so absorbed into stuff that I forget to drink, or if I do drink I then end up crossing my legs as I feel I can't spare the time to go to the loo as its such a long walk from my desk!!  I really must get better at it, as from what you all keep saying its one really important thing to do.....

I hope you are all enjoying your weekends.  Sorry not many personals, I must get on, I have loads of stuff I need to be doing today - why are weekends only 2 days long??!  Will try to check in on you all later.

Love  
Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post as my nephew is still here and causing hevoc as matt is at work  ! 
Just to say i ask Mr Rimington to refer me after my failed IVF i know i have one FET to go but i think it takes 12 weeks for your 1st cons with canterbury after referal ( i got a letter 3 weeks after being refered ) and 1st appointment is 15th Jan so i guess i would be starting March as sometimes they are full up & can't start you for a while, 
So if i was you Girls when you speak to the clinic next as them as you can always change your appoitment that's fine and also i am sure you can say you are on holiday work commitments etc ~ i know this sounds bad but if i was to be so lucky & get a positive for FET i wouldn't cancel just move my appointment till i felt comfortable and the pregnancy was progressing if that makes sense as i wouldnt want to temp fate, 

would say thou it dosent hurt to get on the list and get things moving as the NHS has a cut off they won't treat woman over 39 think you need to be on the list before then , i know both of you are not that age but just to bear it in mind, hope i havent offended, 

helen it takes time to build up to drinking the reqiured amount and believe me i wanted to camp in the bathroom sometimes as i would just sit down and be up again   but now i get reall thirsty if i don't drink 2-3 litres aday inc tea and milk i seem to go only about 6 -8 times all day, beats the 20 odd before ! 

Right better get off charlie is chasing the kittens  

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Ok, my ovaries feel like some one is   them!! I so hope I've got a crop full of juicy eggies!!!

Helen - I see Renate but at Meopham, I've been going for about 2 months now and she is brilliant, I to have pulled out all the stops this time, Zita West vits, acupuncture, no alcohol/coffee, did have a healthy ish diet until this week! I used to struggle with the water, but I now drink 1.5/2 litres a day, I put Robinsons No Added Sugar juice in it and it tastes so much better!!   For the first few weeks your never off the loo but eventually your body gets used to it!!   My AF is now regular, no pain, where before I  used to be in agony? I going for another session on Wednesday which should be day before EC and then as soon as possible after ET, hopefully within two hours, Renate thought I was still at SEFC and she said had my ET been on a Thursday she would have come with me and done the 25 mins before and 25 mins after ET which research has shown works really well? I dread to think how much she would have charged for that!! But it would be worth it  Are you taking the DHA vitamins by Zita as well, they are expensive for both but I feel so much better on them?

I'm feeling really guilty at the moment though ladies, I can't stop eating, but I'm not eating good stuff, this is now worrying me that I will stop my eggies from being good quality? Renate told me not to do the protein thing because my body has a tendency to over produce mucus (tmi) and it sits around in my body, not sure if that makes sense   But she seems to know her stuff? Reassure me please ...........?

Poor old Carl is doing the Remembrance Sunday parade on his police bike today, he left for work at ...... 4am!! I just rolled over when he got up, what a rubbish wife I am!!   He probably won't get in until at least 5 again, BUT it does gives us extra money for Chrimbo!!!

More shopping at Bluewater tomorrow, but not Christmas shopping ME shopping!! I'm going to treat myself to a Starbucks Marschiato Coffee, is that really naughty??

Love and hugs to everyone  

Jo
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Gosh Jo you seem to be leaving no stone unturned!!!! Well done you!!! I find that there are so many different points of view regarding everything that it makes your head go into a spin!! Iwas told to eat a handful of nuts a day to keep protein up, good to avoid ohss and good for egg quality apparantly but then who knows. I think the most importnat thing is to relax and try not to worry!!!  I wish you all the luck in the world. Thanks for the message by the way!!!


Well girls the witched witch has reared her ugly head for me today (so sorry Sara feel bit guilty, but I am sure she was waiting for you, oh cycle buddy  ) I am not entirekly sure when day one is now as AGAIN have heard conflicting views. Some say 9pm and after then count the next day as day one and Sue (SEFC) said that if its after 4pm then they count the next day as day one. Well god old me I come on at exactly 4pm AGH!!!!! Well not going to worry too much what will be will be.

So i am off to start my FET now (well not right now  ) and hopefully being polyp free i will be in with a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Am gonna ask about success rates next week!!!

froma rather crampy lizzylou


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all nice to see you all still hear and catch up on all whats been going on i havent been on for a while as i havent had a computer it was very poorly but hopefully its better now but boy did it break down when i needed it most it was just befor i was to start my last fet and you all now what a life line it is to us at a time like that and every thing went so wrong my 12 eggs at day one all died i had 5 at day 3 so definitly didnt expect them to survive but they defrosted 3, 2 survived but as usual it didnt seem to work so i think for us its the end of the line we have rane out of money and emotionaly shot and do i want to spend nearly £900 for the eggs not to survive it a hard road to be on but i think its even harder to get of sorry about the me post but iv got no one to talk to it about i just feel so lost and empty life just dont seem fair you see all these parents just taking there kids for granted and i seem to be living in the middle of them and it realy is so hard we have so much love and patitence to give ok we aint got no money but int time and love more important than this i better go huby just come in and dont want him to see my message hope you all well take care me


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh hun ! stupid computer just when you needed us   i am so so sorry to read your post forgive me if i sound thick but did you have any transfered ? 

It's so so hard isnt it when you try so hard and people have these "accidents" that they feel they better drag up, 

me & dh have really been talking about what to do as i am so so scared of having another e/c and filling in form for canterbury has got me worried, so see FET as our only hope but like you ours were frozen day 1 so have no idea if any good we did lose 4,   

Please don't ever worry about sharing with us your news we are here to support each other in anyway we can, it's so sad to have FI in commom but atleast we understand, 

Take some time to think over what has happened and have lots of hugs with Dh ! 
thinking of you Sara xxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

Well as you will see from my footer it's a BFN for us.  Am gutted, eating chocolate for breakfast, i think i deserve it!  I cried all weekend.

we had two blasts transferred so i really thought we were in with a chance. not to have any frosties is the hardest thing. we can only afford one more go.

I will see what they say at our follow up.  

Feeling very lost and empty. Knee-jerk reaction is to change clinics but is this just because i'm upset? Nothing could beat the convenience of SEFC and i do think that they are nice there. i am just very upset.

love to you all

Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no Kitty !!  

I am so so sorry to hear your news   just so so unfair i am supprices you had blasto transfer as when i asked they said they had only done it twice before and didnt really have the right enviroment for blasto ? sorry i am not sure if that helps at all even thou the one's they left out went to blasto they wouldnt freeze them, 

I really wish things were different for you,  

Take time out with Dh and have lots of hugs it may be too soon to think of your next step, i totally understand how you feel, 

Eat choc , have coffee i was really naughty and had a box of roses 

thinking of you loads wishing things were different 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

page 2


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kitty - I'm so sorry   I can't believe we have had another negative, take it easy and do whatever you feel like, chocolate for every meal and wine all day, sending big   to your hubby and you. 

Me - I'm sorry your FET didn't work out, it is so hard when we see other people with their children, love and hugs to you and your hubby  

I've got my scan at Guys at 2.30pm tomorrow, Guys only give you one scan and then decide if your ready for EC, judging from the feeling in my ovaries I would say I'm definately ready!!   I just hope I've got loads of juicy eggies waiting in there!! I will post tomorrow night to let you all know how I got on!!

Love and hugs

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jo 

That's good news that you are feeling things happing i hope you have lots of eggies all ready for EC ! 
 

Thinking of you

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Kitty, honey, I am *so* sorry to hear about the BFN. I had been thinking about you a lot and wondering when you were testing. I've sent you a PM 

Sharon, it was good to hear from you again but I'm so very sorry that you've had such a rough time of it. I know that you've gone through this many times and really admire you your stoicism. What a nightmare that this coincided with computer problems too - just when you needed to 'talk.'

Looking forward to giving you girls a real  at the meet. Blimey, I think a pretty massive group hug's in order at the moment!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet the last couple of days. I had a bit of a blip over the weekend and got quite teary about my BFN. To be honest, I think it was because I had a bit too much time to think - I have purposely kept myself v. busy since I found out - and boy, did the floodgates open  Still, it's probably not a bad thing as I hadn't really cried at all - bit of 'denial' going on! I've got a bit behind with personals - please forgive me- but in the meantime, hugs to you all,

Lou xx

P.S. Jo - I've just read your message - super good luck for tomorrow's scan!!


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all thanks for being so kind your right at least we all know what it feels like to be in our shoes but im sure wed all like to change shoes  i feel iv walked in these shoes for long enough but hey ho obviously its not my choice to change them but you know what i realy think ill get a new pair soon and gess what im sure theyll be more comfortable or maybe i cold become worrzil gommage and just change my head 
jo hope your scan goes well tomorrow good luck, 
kitty theres no words i can say but please know am thinking of you take care pamper yourself and huby have some time out 
to all the rest hope you all well and lifes as good as it can be hope your not working to hard take care have some fun 
me


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

[fly]*I'M FIRST! I'M FIRST! I'M FIRST!*[/fly]

Woo hoo, beat you all this morning, that is a first!!! Sara do you forgive me!!! Only came online to get my lunatic cat some Bach Flower Remedies because she has finally lost the plot!!!

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

~ i just let you all post 1st has nothing to do with not being up or walking the dog honest !  

Good luck for today Jo ! 
Nikki thinking of you ~  

Sara xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Ladies

I am not sure if this is the right thing to say or not but I thought I would let you know that at Antenatal Clinic today at Pembury Hospital, there were two ladies sat opposite me who were both pregnant, and both talking about SEFC....  They obviously knew each other from there.... and were both saying how good SEFC had been with them and how good Mr Wilcox and Mr Rimmington were.  One of them was expecting twins and I would have guessed around 20 weeks, the other looked more like 30+.

I just thought I'd let you know because I've seen from the posts that everything has been a bit unlucky for people recently - and I thought this may reassure you that there ARE people out there who have been successful, but possibly either don't even know FF exists; or like me; don't want to post in case they upset someone.

Hope this was OK and reassuring... apologies if not.

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for that Dobby!! I think we all need to hear some positive news!!! 

How are you doing? When are you due again? How is it all going? (sorry how many questions)  


take care and stay in touch!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Dobby 

Lovely to hear from you .. Hope everything is ok has it sunk in yet ! i know thats a silly q's but i have heard many people say it dosent seem real till they are holding their little one's 

I was talking to a lady who has treatment @ sefc and she said she was in the waiting room and everyone in their was pregnant i think about 3 woman ~ so that made me feel really good & i hope the pregnancy vibes rub off on her ! & us   

17 days to our meet !  

Sara xx xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Dobby! It's always lovely to hear from you and nice to hear good news about the clinic too  

Lou xx


----------



## Joyce (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I hope you don't mind me posting, I too am a SEFC success story - I am 20 weeks pregnant and have had 3 cycles at other clinics and all were BFN and I got my first BFP at SEFC.  I think they are absolutely brilliant there and would highly recommend them.  I have also heard a lot of success stories at SEFC.   

Best of luck to you all.


Joy xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lovley to hear Joy and well done on your pregnancy i hope your enjoying every momnet we need some good news and positive stroys on this thread after having many fails  

let's hope the new clinic will be lucky for us all ! 

Jo ~ just to let you know thinking of you hope you had good news from your scan ! 
Nikki ~ thinking of you loads good luck for egg collection tomorrow         
Lots of luck & love to you all 
Sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls

Kitty - SOOO sorry to hear about your BFN. Wish there was something I could say that will help, but sadly I know there is nothing that will help at the moment but taking a bit of time and lots of cuddles from DH. We are here if you need to talk.... 

Dobby - thanks for the good news stories. Its always good to hear them - just wish some of the luck would rub off on us lot! Hope you are well and enjoying being pregnant! Are you showing yet?

Nikki - good luck with EC.

Jo - so you have a loony cat too?! Have you heard of or tried Feliway? Its a cat pheromone that is supposed to calm down cats with symptoms of stress - eg vertical scratching, spraying, loss of appetite, reduced desire to play. It mimics the cat facial pheromones and creates a sense of calm for them. You get it in a diffuser (like a plug in air freshner) or a spray. We tried it with our cats when we adopted them as one of them was pulling out fur from his hind leg (we thought we had a self harming cat!!). We eventually found out it was due to a food allergy that was irritating his skin, but we still use it as they tend to like scratching the sofas, the little monkeys! I usually get mine from the on line vet at ebay http://www.vetuk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=149_1 but can be cheaper to buy it from their listings - search Feliway and the seller is called skydivadoc. They are not listing at the moment (I tried to reorder at the weekend) but the online shop is still working. BTW - if you use prescription flea drops on your cat its about 1/3rd of the price on line!! How do you use the Bach remedy on cats? Ours are currently being terrorised by horrible cat next door and are now scared to go out.... they could probably do with some rescue remedy but I did not know it worked on cats? How did the scan go today? I've been taking the Vitafem tablets and Dh is on Vitamen. What do the DHA ones do?

Lou - how are you doing now? Sorry to hear you had a teary time this weekend. I think you need to do that from time to time.... its not good to bottle it all up. Hope you are feeling better for it now. 

Me - gosh what a hard time you have had and without a computer so you could not talk to anyone either.... At least its up and running again now; we're hear if you need us honey.. 

Right girls - as you put me to shame about being so unprepared for Christmas at the weekend I went out and bought new baubles for the tree, ponsettia plants, wrapping paper, cards, labels and ribbons on Sunday!! Have also started on my on-line christmas food shopping order with Tesco for all the heavy bits that will keep so I don't have to lug them all back from the shop myself which will be delivered early in December before the rush starts. DH is away skiing for the weekend with "the boys" 8/9th Dec so I have decided I will put the tree up then so I actually get to see and enjoy it for a bit before christmas arrives. I don't think I've ever been this organised before. I may even start making up a Christmas card list this evening!!

Anyway, need to start thinking about food now. Have fed the cats but not me or DH!

Looking forward to our meet - not long now - can't wait to give you all a big hug - I think we deserve it.

Love Helen xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Oooh I'm so excited, we had our scan today and I've got 9 good follicles!!! So hopefully we will get at least six or above eggies!! Thats the most follies I've every had and she said they were all a good size!!   My lining was 10.3 which she said was fantastic?? Is it girls or was she being nice?   She said they were looking for my lining to be 8 or above so I'm chuffed! I'm even more convinced now that acupuncuture has helped!! I'm having EC on Thursday at 11am and were also booked in for sperm retrieval just in case, however we spoke to the lovely embryologist and she said that the frozen sperm stood a good chance of it being OK!!! 

Helen - Believe it or not we have got a Feliway plugged in, we have had one for three years now ever since we moved into this house, she is even worse without one!!! They are expensive but our house is much more calm with it!! The flower remedies are concentrated in a bottle with a pipette, you put two to four drops in their water every day and its supposed to work wonders! They can't taste it but I know my vet raves about it??   If you put a search in google 'flower remedies for cats' it comes up with some good pages, they tell you the symptoms and what to get, I have ordered from e-bay Rock Rose and Cherry Plum, lets hope they work!!  

Sara - I did chuckle when I was first to post, I'm so juvenile!!  

Kitty - How are you sweety, hope your looking after yourselves and taking it easy  

Dobby - Fantastic to hear from you, glad things are going well and yes its good to hear some good news about SEFC, thanks for letting us know, makes us all feel much more positive  

Joy - Huge congratulations on your bump!! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. 

Lou - Hope your feeling better today, thinking of you.  

Nikki - Loads of luck for egg collections tomorrow, hope you get loads of juicy eggies!!!  

Lots of Love

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful wonderful news Jo ~ no wonder you are so eggcited        Yes looks like everything you have done is starting to pay off   

Your lining is fab !!    Hope Carl dosent need to op save you some £££  
&  for your graduation ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening,

Jo - that is such fantastic news about your scan. What a result! You must be chuffed to bits. When do you think EC will be? Is it still going to coincide with your graduation?

Have you guys just been watching 'A Child Against All Odds' too? I thought it was good but didn't you find it hard to watch at certain points? You kind of go through every stage with them and it doesn't half bring it all back. Mind you, it was interesting to see what actually went on during EC! Something I found difficult was their optimism at the 'fertilisation call' stage 'cos I was sitting there thinking 'please don't get too excited yet' and it was consequently unbearable to watch when it didn't work for them. I know lots of my friends/family were probably watching and I'm curious to hear what they made of it. I was quite anxious when I heard what the first episode was going to be about (you know, fuel the insensitive comments) but I thought you'd have been a real ar*e not to really feel for those people - mind you, people never cease to amaze me...

I'd be interested to hear what you thought...

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Yes i have been waiting for this programme, 
Here's a link about tonight's programme if any of you want to add your comments,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74151.msg1004391#new

i found it really hard to watch at some points esp the couple with the little girl maisy i really wanted it to work for them  
it's FET next week which i am really keen to watch keep strong girls it's hard but it might give some people an idea what we all have to go though 

Lots of love Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

I know what you mean about the couple with Maisie - that was heartbreaking wasn't it? Tell you what though, I'm staying right away from the poll on the BBC website they mentioned. The last time I looked at something similar, I ended up feeling completely murderous at some of the unbelievably cruel comments some people made about infertility. 

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Same here Lou ~ i posted my comments last time & they were published most of them were about mindless idiots saying IVF shouldnt be funded and it's because "we" don't try hard enough i mean how do they know are they in the bedroom with me    , 

I think it's just one of those things and many people think it just so easy or we need to give it more time   
well if they need an op i will tell them give it more time live in pain see how they feel ! 

ophs wasnt meant to rant    
I guess i am finding it a little hard at the moment as my sister is due friday   Lucky me & Dh are going out that night but it's still quite Raw, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

me first me first    

Morning girls ! 

hmm Midweek ~ hope your all ok 

Nicky                

Thinking of you loads, 
LizzyLou   for your next scan i hope you can start FET soon   

Right better post this before someone beats me
have a good day 
sara 
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello lovelies

Hope you are all OK and recovering from watching the program last night. I have to agree with the negative comments about the sex selection couple when all we all want is a healthy baby!!  

Dobby - how lovely to hear from you.  I often think about you and wonder how you are getting on.  You were such a help to me when I had my tx last time.  Thank you so much for being so supportive.  How many weeks are you now and how are you?

Joy - thank you for posting. I think we have all been a bit disillusioned on here as two of us had BFPs which turned out not to be viable and all the rest were BFNs.  It is great to hear some good news and restore our faith and lift our hopes.  Thank you.

Nikki - I hope that your EC went well today and that you are not too uncomfortable.  How many times did you ask how many eggs had been collected because of the affect of the drugs??!!  I think I asked about 6 times before I was totally compus mentus (?sp!).  How many eggs were there?

Lou - I am sorry you had such a sad time at the weekend.  Sometimes it does do us good to just let it all go and have a good    I do hope that you are feeling more able to move on now.  

Kitty - I am really sad about your  .  It is always so hard to cope with and you must be kind to yourself and take one day at a time.  Every one of us deals with it differently.  I am sure that your DH is looking after you and making you feel special.  Our other halves are so important but particularly when we get such a huge disappointment after all that we have to go through physically.  Thinking of you.

Jo - how fantastic to have 9 follies!    That is great news.  Good luck for your EC tomorrow. 

I have finally begun to think about Christmas and made a Christmas cake and today I went to Tunbridge Wells and started my shopping.  I hate leaving it late and doing any in December if I can possibly help it.  The shops are so busy and everyone seems to be so grumpy and UNfull of Christmas spirit.

I am really looking forward to our meet.  Sara - how many are we now and who is going?  I have totally lost the plot about that!!   

Hope you are all having a good day

Speak soon

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Nikki - hope everything went well for you today and you had a much better experience of EC and a good result! Thinking of you  

Lizzylou - Have you had your meeting yet? I'm sure you said it was this week but I'm not sure which day? 

Crumbs, after watching that programme last night, I really couldn't sleep. It was really playing on my mind and I was wide awake until about 1am - not helped by dh's snoring  Oh, someone's phoning, back later,

Lou x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all its nice to see some positive things on here s it does seam to have been along stint of negative but even through all the hard stuff we have to consentrate on the positive (hard as it may be) i thing to myself i must have gone through all this for some reason what have i learnt from all opefully i will have helped someone whilst i was on this road (never ending) i now iv made some hypnotherapy Cd's for a few girls that have really helped them as daft as this seams i try telling myself there was a reason for it all (unfortunately it wasn't a child for me) but i must of grown and become abite more compationate because of it so I'm sure it must of been worth it (even if I'm just trying to convince myself this at the moment)
anyway I'm going for a follow up appointment tomorrow am not sure why as iv only ever had one and that was after my first go and theres no more he can do for me i think i can safely say we've give it our best shot am glad we tried and i wouldn't change that for anything at least we now we did all we could and for me thats important anyway i better go iv droned on for long enough just to wish you all a nice day and goodwishes in what ever your doing


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Me you have been through  so very much sweetheart you are so so brave, & yet you are still posting messages of hope and trying to see the positive out of if I’m blunt a bloody cruel situation, 
I remember back in September how positive you was & how wonderful you friend was to help you try to achieve your dream,  you truly are an inspiration, 

Some times we never know how long the road is we are walking, we never know when or if it will end, or what our destination will be, 

Life is full of cruel twist and turns but like you said if we can learn to take some positive from the bad & negative situations we then take control and turn it round, 

Really looking forward to seeing you at our meet !! 

Sara xxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone who has thought about me and said nice things. The disappointment of a BFN has been really awful - its not just the result, its the loss of our beautiful embies (although AF seems to have disappeared but definately BFN, trust me, i've tested enough times!), and also the terrible "gap" of not being able to start further tx until next year and knowing that that will have to be our last go for about a year, for financial reasons.

i was quite keen to egg share (as i will shortly be too old and it won't be an option) but DH is against it as he thinks i will be traumatised if I get BFN and the recipient a BFP. is that somethign that worried you, sara? I don't think that it worries me - a BFN is awful but it doesn't make it worse if someone else has a BFP - i would have had a chance that i wouldn't have had otherwise.  and i would be donig something to help someone else going through IF.

however i am really trying to move on and make plans.  moving house is a good diversion! a new start, and all of that. 

i am not looking forward to xmas, i just want to get it out of hte way and get on to the new year - not a good approach! 

anyway i'm really sorry for moaning on. i am feeling a bit better, gradually - its a day by day thing, definately.

i have foudn it rather cruel that AF has disappeared though, when cyclogest never stopped it during my IUIs.  it has given me false hope, which has been hard. but i've stopped the cyclogest now so waiting for AF, and hoping it won't be too bad.

hope you are all well and good luck jo and nikki
K xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kitty massive hugs  
It's so incredibly cruel this ivf lark, we all know the odd's but feel somehow we will be the lucky one's and why shouldnt we !

in regards to sharing, i did this for two reason we did have the money for a full cycle but i felt if i needed more than one cycle i would have any money, but mainly i had spoken with a lady on eggshare thread who needed donor eggs due to having early menopause and she is so so lovely i felt i could help someone like her, after my BFN i still feel very very glad i did it as i feel so proud i made a difference in someone's life their has to be good karma to come from that !

i just look at it as a few cells and sadly we lose these with every period, we have a eggshare thread if you wanted to have a look i did a thread called basics of egg sharing, here's the link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Please don't ever aplogise for sharing your feelings that's why we are here you feel free anytime  
Take care hun ! 
 Jo Nikki & Lizzylou 
Sara xxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you sara

I am feeling much better, and just want AF to arrive so that we can get on with whatever the future holds. however i am definately experiencing that phenomenon where EVERYONE in the shops etc is sporting a big bump or cradling a newborn - why does that happen

were you told how your recipient got on? did you ask? I just wondered what the policy is on what you find out.

Kitty xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kitty, 

Just a quick post @ sefc you can sign a form to say if you want to find out or not or if you want the recipient to know your result etc the clinic will never just tell you ~ they will wait for you to ask it may be something you wouldnt want to find out for a few years or so but they will hold the information, 

Sadly it always seems to be the case with pg woman and bfp it's because we are more sensitive to it sadly, 
I know what you mean about AF it take about 24 hours to get the nasty cyclogest out of you cycle, 
Thinking of you 
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just poping on to see how you all are Busy it looks like ~ i am up the clinic tomorrow 
Hope they can give me something to start this period it's take the pi$$ .. Just want to say today i have really been thinking about how strong and amazing we all are to go though ivf well any tx 

Really must get on i have some work to do mainly sorting our paper work   , 
talk soon 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Only a quick post from me as I'm feeling incredibly unwell   We got 7 eggies so are really pleased, Carl didn't have to have sperm retrieval so that was good news to. I really can't believe how much pain I'm in though, is it normal? I've had EC twice before but only had three follies and it was never this bad. My tummy feels all bloated and every time I move I get shooting pains??   I suppose I should expect it really considering someone has been poking my ovaries with a needle!!  

Will post more over the weekend when I feel a little better, I just hope I feel OK for graduation tomorrow??

Lots of Love

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jo ~ you must rest sweetheart, i took some pain killers before ET and had a lovley warm bath which eased the pain, 

7 eggs is wonderful news well done Jo!!!    

Sure Carl was really pleased not to have retrieval, 7 is a lucky number i will put you bubbles to lucky number 7 for extra luck !   

Rest up ~  for you call tomorrow 
Lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Am so sorry haven't posted these last few days - have had manic week at work and have just about managed to read all your postings each eve before collapsing into bed.  Anyway, it's nearly the weekend... so hooray!

So much has been happening on here so lots to catch up with - and sorry if I miss anyone.

Kitty - So sorry to hear of your BFN.  Totally understand how raw you are feeling about it all.  I too always feel like all I ever see when I go shopping are buggies, pregnant bumps and tiny babies - and it's so hard when it's something we all want so badly.  Thinking of you.  Look after yourself.

Me - Felt really sad reading your posting.  Please don't give up hope - I hope your follow up has been able to offer you some comfort and maybe a way forward.  Look after yourself - take care.

Sara - How are you?  Can't believe how AF is treating you.  Hope clinic can help you tomorrow.

Dobby - Really good to hear from you and to hear positive stories.  Hope you and your bump are doing well.

Joy - Also good to read about your success - helps us to all to hang on in there and have hope.

Jo - Well done you on your 7 eggs.  Take it easy.  Fingers crossed for lots of lovely embryos.  Look forward to hearing from you.  Hope you get a good night sleep tonight.

Nikki - How are you getting on?  Not sure when you having EC but hope you doing ok.

Lizzylou - How are you?  Have you had your follow up?  Take care.

Lou - Thinking of you too and hoping you doing ok.  Look forward to seeing you at the meet.

Emma - How are you?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  Look forward to seeing you all soon.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello girls,

Yawn, just got in from parents' evening and I am totally ker-knackered so this is just a quick one to say well done to Jo with the eggies - take it easy, I felt sore like that too. Good luck for your phone call tomorrow  

I promise to be back with a proper post and personals tomorrow- sorry I've been a bit remiss of late!

Sending each and every one of you a BIG hug,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !! 

I'm first   , 

Just popping on as i have a busy day ahead of me (not like me )  ~ finishing with Jimmy Carr this evening which i am really looking forward to, 

Not sure if anyone saw Dean Gaffney  in im a celebrity get me out of here , absolutely hilarious very entertaining     

Sorry no personals i will do them when i get back from the clinic, funny thing is i think AF pains have started this morning i say think as it could be anything but you never know, CD55 i hope it is AF, 

Jo ~  for the call today hun, 
Thinking of everyone ~ take care 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just got back wow it's been a busy morning i started something called Utovlan so i expect my period on or around 24-26th and should have baselien 27th onwards phew feels good to have some dates, 

Means i will be testing very close to Xmas if i am lucky enough to get that far,    

thanks for all the lovely messages ~ i will make a big grand post when the witch finally is here!!1

Lots of love 
sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Morning and 'Happy Weekend' Girls  

As I said, sorry I've been so rubbish this week. It's been one hell of a week at work and my poor friend has been taken back into hospital with her gall bladder problems so I've scarcely stood still. I've got my cousin and her hubbie coming for dinner tonight and a bit of a dilemma. Basically, they've tried (unsuccessfully) for a baby for 10 years, including two rounds of IVF, and are now waiting to adopt - they've just got through panel. They have always been quite open about it all. Well, they don't know about us as we've kept our tx to ourselves bar immediate family, best friends and those at work who need to know. I, however, feel that I should (and would like to) tell them as I feel awful at the prospect of an evening keeping this to ourselves when they've been through the exact same thing. I also worry that they'll feel hurt if they eventually discover what we've been up to. Dh, however, doesn't want anyone else to know. It's tricky because we have a very different outlook on this one. He is, basically, ashamed of it all (and us being 'male factor' doesn't help there) and wants to keep things secret. Whilst I don't want the world to know, I hate lying to people and keeping such a huge thing from them. In this case, dh is also arguing that it's selfish of me to want to discuss it with them because they had a bad experience if IVF and have had to relinquish any hope of having a biological child in order to adopt, and this could well upset them. I can't help but think he has a point there and that's the last thing I want to do. Help! What do you think?

Sara - I'm so glad the clinic could give you something to get things moving and let's hope you can have baseline as soon as you hope  and an extra special xmas present   Has anything happened with your sister? How are you feeling? I'm glad that something a bit more positive has happened for you to coincide with what must be a tricky time for you emotionally. Did you and dh enjoy your night out with Jimmy - I find him very funny.

Katy - I'm wondering whether you're back from Antigua - can't recall whether you were having one or two weeks. Well, I really hope you have had (or are having) a fantastic time. You've certainly escaped some extremely crap weather here!! Have you got a good tan to make us all look particularly pasty at the meet?  

Nikki - I really hope everything is ok with you and that EC went well for you. Have you also had ET now? Sending you massive   and hoping to hear from you soon xxx

Jo - I hope everything is also continuing well for you and that you had some good news the day after EC. Also, how was your graduation? Congratulations!! I hope that you were feeling well enough and that the bloating had eased. Have you had transfer yet? Sending you lots of love xxx

Kitty - It was interesting what you were saying about egg-share as, after producing a fair number, I have been wondering about the same thing. I also like the idea of helping someone else but like you, my Dh is not at all keen on the idea. I hope af comes for you soon!

Lizzylou - How are you doing? Getting stuck in to nativity rehearsals yet? I can't sleep 'cos the bl**dy songs are going round my head all the time. How did your meeting go at the clinic? Did you get good answers to your Qs and any info on success rates?

Sharon - Just wanted to send you a massive   'cos you're so brave and very inspiring with your positivity when you have had many disappointments. How did your follow-up go? 

Emma & Helen - What busy bees you two have been with your xmas preparations. Now you're putting us to shame as you both sound super organised!! I am, however, going to make the xmas pud this weekend - it's a bit of a nightmare with the 8 hours of steaming but hey, if that's what it takes to be a true domestic goddess! Helen - are you back to tip-top health yet?

Hello Cass - Thanks for your good wishes. Hope you are ok too! How are your xmas preparations going? I've hardly done any shopping and am beginning to panic 'cos I loathe doing it when the shops are so busy. I'm quite claustrophobic and literally can't stand it. Might need to explore internet shopping this year - and become a total hermit - ha ha

Well, have a good weekend!

Lou xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hee, hee, hee, guess that makes ME the Early Bird today!!!   (how juvenile am I?)

L x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

bless you Lou well done   ... Hope you have a nice weekend planed ~ Jimmy Carr Last night was great i had a glass or 2 of wine my head really hurts   that will teach me 

Saraxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well it seems very strange to be typing this but after lots of talking with DH, We don't want to do FET this year or maybe not ever,

We just want to get back to being us,

To be truthful we don't know if we ever want to do treatment again, so we are having a 6-12 month break, could be longer we just don't know .

I hope it's ok for me to still post & be of support to you all,

Things may change but for now this is what we want. 
I don't want to live for what could be I want to live in the here & now, life is so short and precious I don't want to miss a thing,

I don't want every conversation I have to be dominated by talk of treatment or babies,

I was nearly qualified as a counsellor before I started clomid / tx and I think I will return to it and complete my diploma, there are so many thing me & dh have planned and want to do, I feel like a massive weight has been lifted of my shoulders now.

Thank all so so much for all the lovely heart felt support you give me,

Lots of love & luck I pray with all my heart it won't be long before you all achieve your dreams,

Sara xx xxx​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jo (Willow)Goodluck for ET today    ​


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sara, sweetheart, I've sent you a PM,

love Lou xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sara - Thanks for the good luck!! I read your post about not doing your FET and I read it with a huge lump in my throat    It must have been a hard decision to make and I admire you for doing it, when we stopped treatment for a six month break it was as you said like a huge weight had been lifted, we finally started enjoying ourselves and weren't consumed by thinking about treatment.   I really hope you stay on here and yes we would love you to support us, we need you!!!  

The embies are now in my tummy and hopefully growing nicely, when we arrived at the clinic they said they were running half hour late, I had to have a wee, couldn't hold it any longer!!   So then had to start drinking water again!!! Something worried me though, when he put the catheter in and they then checked it the embies were still left in there?? So they had to 'reload' them into another one, that won't damage them will it?? I still feeling really poorly, I've got awful stomach pains and (tmi coming up) when I go to the toilet for both No1 and No2 it hurts so bad it takes my breath away, I mentioned it to the doctor today who did my EC and she said she really had to poke about to find my right ovary? So hopefully thats why I'm sore? We have to test on the 30th December if I can wait that long, someone may have to send the  

Love and hugs to everyone else

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ahhh Thanks Jo don't get me started   ~ I really need to get my Pcos under control lose some weight and kick back have a drink and enjoy the pet's finish uni etc i will ask the Nhs to see me in sept 07 think by then we would have decided what to do re tx, 

thanks for your lovley kind words ~ how was ET ??
I am still 100% coming to the meet girls don't you worry   
Sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popping in as I have been a busy bee all week and not had much time to post.  There's so much to catch up on I will try and do personals tomorrow.  Sara, I've sent you a PM.

Love Helen xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all gosh you lot ave been busy i do keep up with you even if i cant remember your names am rubbish with names i think its Lou I'm really sorry about your predicament but im sure they will understand when it does come out as you will probably find their was people they didn't tell it must be very difficult for your hubby mine thought he had a problem (when 18 he got massive infection in one of his things) he was pumped with massive amounts of drugs and was told he it probably wouldn't work he wouldn't get tested for years it secretly really worried him mind he didn't tell me about the worrying part till after he'd been tested he was 35 before he picked up eough courage to have tests done so i i can really see were your hubs coming from

Sara you have made a very brave and wise decision your right life is to short and your only young go out there ad enjoy it grasp Evey opportunity that you can there is plenty of time before you have to put your energy's into making a family it will come you have each other spend some more time doing all the fun things that you will have to put on the back boiler when children come

for all you on treatment at the moment get plenty of rest have a few luxuries thrown in and give hubby plenty of cuddles

and for you ladies out there with treatment behind you make sure you have plenty of you time and lots of luxuries and even more cuddles with hubby and remember there is always something nice waiting for you just round the corner it just mint be that your on rather a large coroner at the minute but trust me you will get round it 

I'm very glad i went to my follow u it was very positive for me we are going to use the last 2 embies (praying they survive frost) doc going to try something different so you never now hoping if all goes well having transfer about 15 DEC if my body behaves (that will be a first) which is ideal as we break up for Christmas then so will be ale to have plenty of rest and wont have to worry about doing my job as i cook for 800 thats some heavy lifting and no mater how many times i tell myself i ain't gonna do it i forget and before i now it iv been lifting half the day any way iv gone on long enough by for now


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I would drop in quickly to say "hi" to everyone, now that I'm back from Antigua.

We had the most amazing holiday ever.  It was so difficult to believe it was November, given that it was 30 degrees and sunny every day.  Some of the time we just vegged out by the pool with a book, but we also went to the gym and did lots of sailing.  And yes, we had a few rum punches too!  

Back to reality now, so it's nose to the grindstone at work and I also need to get back to a strict regime in terms of diet/exercise - I've put on a few pounds during the holiday.

Best wishes to everyone - I'll catch up on what you're all up to when I have a chance to read last weeks posts properly.


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while but I have had a tramtic couple of weeks.  

If you don't mind, I am just going to say what I have to say.  I had the egg colletion and got 24 eggs - I found out the next day that only 4 fertilised and the remaining 20 eggs were very very abnormal - all 4 embryos had to be frozen (2 of which are not looking good) as I couldn't have the transfer as my womb lining went down to 4.5mm - another huge blow.  I have been told that the future does not look good for us and to think about whether further treatment is worth it, basically I don't think we have a hope in hell of conceiving.

I am devastated and can't really talk about it too much, we have decided to leave things for at least 6 months and see how we feel after that and we need to find out what our options are.  I can't believe at 30 my eggs are so bad - I hadn't realised - the first IVF was fine and last time they were varying quality but we still got 7 embies.  I just can't believe it its all I have ever wanted and 
to be honest I have been in a state of shock - I don't think I have every cried so much as I have the past few days.

Dh and I have decided to have a break from it all, for at least 6 months. 

The only good news I have is that my husband has bought me a puppy and I am getting him next week.  He is a German Pointer that I am calling Olly and he is only 6 weeks old, he is sooooo cute.  So at least we have that to look forward to and I am sure he will be keeping me very very busy.    

I am still going to come on the 2nd if thats OK.

Nikki


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki  ~ you know how i feel sweetheart i am so so devastated for you both ,  

Well today i have such a sore throat and have lost my voice not totally but was up most the night as my throat was so so sore, 

Hope your all ok and not working to hard ! 
take care sweetheart not long till out meet, 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sara - I was so surprised to read your post but totally agree with you that a break can be a great relief and you certainly have time on your side (unlike geriatric me!!).  I hope that you can relax and enjoy your time "off" treatment and feel revitalised to enter the merry go round when you feel the time is right.  Nobody can advise you when that will be but you will just know.

Nikki - my heart goes out to you and your very sad tale.  I do hope that there is something that can be done to help make your dream come true.  Is there any hope for the frosties?  

Sharon - thank you for your lovely words and kind thoughts.  You are so strong and brave and so deserve a little one to love and cherish.

Katy - glad you had a lovely holiday  - I am so jealous!  I really hate this time of the year when the days are getting greyer and greyer and shorter and shorter.

Jo - the same thing happened to me when I had my first IUI when the prepped sample was put inside me (sorry if tmi!).  I am sure that it won't harm your embies.  I hope that you are resting up and taking it easy.

Is anyone feeling strong enough to watch Prof Winston tonight?  I think I will and see how long it is before the tears start rolling!  I can't remember what this episode is about, can any of you?

I must go now and sweep up the leaves which I have managed to put off all day but now they are almost haunting me!!   

Speak later.

Love and hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~ thank you for your kind words  ~ yes i think we will know when the time is right again, 

i feel so very lucky to have found out about my FI at such a young age and maybe because i was told i would have trouble concieveing  i launched into this person that had to start her family and prove i could do it etc, not to say we don't really really want to have our own child to cheish and love, but i think i forgot about having my life as well and gave up nearly everything, lost my social cycle of friends as i didn't want to go out to pubs or clubs etc then i gave up my last year of uni to do treatment this sept, 

However this break will give me the chance to get fit and lose this extra weight i have gained form nowhere, 

Tonights Prof Winston is about FET ! i think i will find it hard hitting as i would have been starting Monday, 
if you do watch it we have a thread afterwards to talk about it as it is very raw and does touch us all, 

speak soon sweetheart 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm back from work really early but I'm just ridiculously tired at the moment. Maybe I'm getting a cold or something. I'll be watching Prof. Winston tonight but it'll probably get me started again 

Nikki - I'm so, so sorry. What an unbelievably hard time you've had. I know you won't want to think about this at the moment, but if and when you do look to starting again, would it be worth going to another clinic to hear another opinion? Enjoy your new doggie and sending you big hugs.

Katy - Welcome back from your hols and glad you've had such a wonderful time!

Sara - How are you doing and feeling? If you do watch tonight, make sure dh is around for lots of cuddles in case it makes you feel   Will you be able to complete your final year at uni if you want to?

Jo - Hope you're taking it really easy now and glad to hear your embies are on board! Are you feeling any less sore yet?

Sharon - I'm pleased that your follow-up went well and has helped you look to the future with hope. I've got mine on Thurs and I'm looking forward to asking some questions that have really been playing on my mind.

Sorry this has been a bit of a whirlwind and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned personally,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Big rant from me firstly   I'm feeling so sorry for myself, yesterday just before I went for acupuncture I bent over to put a pillow on the bed and I pulled my back, since then its got progressively worse   Last night I never slept a wink, everytime I turned over it was agony, so I've spent most of the day asleep in bed, not very comfortable though!! I'm now worried because I've tossed and turned so much and groaned with pain my embies will be upset?   I know its mad but its not a good environment for them to be in when I'm hobbling about?

Nikki - I was so sorry to read your post, you really have been through so much and then this happens, having a break for six months sounds the right thing to do, keep up with the acupuncture and the Zita West vits though? I agree with Lou, maybe a change of clinic may help things? Its early to think about things like that, so remember were all here for you and I look forward to meeting you on the 2nd  

Lou - My lady bits are feeling much better thanks!!   Just my back now!!! Get yourself tucked up in bed to watch Prof Winston, then you can just nod off when its finished!!!

Sara - How is your throat, hope your taking it easy  

Katy - Good to see you had a fab holiday, back to earth with a bump with this weather!!!

Love and hugs to everyone I've missed!

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !

Jo i am really sorry to hear your in pain with your back ~ however you really mustnt worry nothing will stop this little one's implanting if they want two (hope with all my heart ) but for you make sure you rest up and take it easy, Think positive hun believe it can happen  i am sure that can really help,

Lou ~ how did you find last nigth i cryed my eyes out because of the couple losing their little girl twin and that has just happened to a friend of mine on here Panda (amanda) sadly she went into labour at 23w2days her little boy Alex is fighting strong     but watching the show made it all so real the risks of twins & or any pregnancy,

i knew i was feeling very emotional as i had a massive arguement with my mum as my sister is over due but now they think her dates are wrong  my sister said she was in a lot of pain and he legs were numb i said you musnt worry get up the hospial & if their is any problems they will give you an Emergency cesarean, well my mum called me asking why i was scarying my sister saying she needed a cesarean then she said "how would i know " i am sure she didn't mean it the way i took it but that was it the flood gates opened as i havent got to tell them we are on a break and even thou we are it still hurts ~ sorry to go on about me, needless to say my thoart hurts more now ,

but i have some good news .......drum roll pleassssssseeeee.......... 

AF is HERE CD 60 !!  
















    well i said i would make a song and dance about it if she turned up ! 
Thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

[fly]     [/fly]

Ooh, at last SARA, hope its not too painful!!! As for your Mum, I'm sorry she upset you, my Mum excelled herself to at the weekend, my brother and his wife got married in May and six weeks later she was pregnant, got lucky first month, anyway she was talking about the baby and she said 'were all hoping its a girl' I just looked at her and said 'you should all count your blessings there is a baby', I couldn't believe their being fussy about the sex, I would just like a baby full stop, not bothered about the sex!!! 

I went to the docs today about my back, he only tried to give me opiate based painkillers even though I told him I was on the TWW!! Then he gave me some gel to rub in and the pharmacist told me I couldn't use it in case I was pregnant!! So I've got to suffer the pain, I've been taking parcetamol and using Tiger Balm which has relieved it slightly 

No symptoms yet, had shooting pains in my tummy but it could be wind!! 

Love and hugs to everyone else!!

Jo
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girlies  

Jo - you poor thing, your lady-bits settle down, only to be overtaken by your back!! As Sara said, try not to worry about the embies. I'm sure that if it's meant to be and they're good and strong, it'll happen. I'm just beaming you so many     and hoping this will be your time!

Sara - Thank de lord - your af has appeared!     About bloomin' time too. I'm so sorry your Mum upset you like that - I'm sure she didn't mean it like that but can TOTALLY understand why it hurt so much. Not very tactful at all! This must be such a tricky time for you with your sis and the decision you've made. Sending you big  

I watched the Robert Winston programme last night. I too was upset by the story about the twins - bless them, they were so completely delighted when they heard it was twins, as they hardly dared to hope they'd get pregnant. Although I've obviously not got to the FET stage, couldn't you just identify with all the anxious waiting for phone-calls that's part of IVF? 

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Just checking in girls. 

Nikki - I was so sad to read your post.   My thoughts are with you and DH.  I really can't say how sorry I am for you.  I agree with Lou that when you are feeling stronger a second opinion may be in order - especially as you have had tx in the past and not had this problem.  It may have been a weird cycle for you and not be as bad as perhaps you have been lead to believe. Take the time you need right now.

Sara - congrats on the arrival of AF.  Hope she's not being a crampy one for you.  Would you be a star for us and send a reminder of who is coming to the meet?  My memory is rubbish, sorry !

Jo - Hope the back pain is easing a bit.  Wishing you lots of   .  I'm sure embies will be fine.

Katy - glad you had a great holiday.  Its probably just what the dr ordered.  Welcome back to the cold and wet!  

Sorry just a quickie today  -home from work very late and having just finished my dinner I'm off to bed now.  Not much of a life at the moment - it seems to be work, work work.  

I know I've missed lots of you off my personals, sorry - no offence meant.

Love to all. Looking forward to being able to chat with you rather than type!  Not long now.
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !

Just a quick post but wanted to update about the meet,

Here's the list as i have it please let me know if their are any changes,

Katy H ~ coming 
Sara ~ coming 
weezz Lou ~ coming
Willowwisp Jo ~ coming 
Nikki123 coming 
lizzylou ~ coming 
cassis coming 
EmmaL coming 
springbride TBA 
Raes unable to make it  
me!!! ~ Sharon Coming 
kitty10 Coming 
aitch (Helen) coming​
Jo sending you truck loads of very sticky vibes for your little one's hope your back is getting better             

Lizzylou ~ Hope your next scan goes well and it won't be long before ET

My little Kittens have a new game they keep jumping in the bath (empty) and playing with the chain it's so sweet keeps them entertained, i got up in the night to find they had knocked the bath mat in their and were sleeping there two so much for there expensive beds  

Right i'll be back later to see how your all doing, 
Lots of love Sara xx
Ps Just a quick reminder The Meet is @ ASK in tonbridge at 12:15-12:30  
If you need help with directions or anything just let me know ~ not long now


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all hope all is well or as well as it can be 
ou am so sorry for you but please dont lose hope i lost all mine in one go and its very hard but just focus on the 4 you have left even if only 2 survive thats all it takes 
jo now you just stop fretting just remember if we was on natural pregnancies we wouldnt even now yet pulling your back im sure wont of changed the outcome but do make sure you rest up and get huby to make you lots of tea and run you a lovely bath am sure that will make you feel better and help lift any tentions 
katy glaad you had a lovely holiday am very enviouse gosh i could do with being in a nice hot place laying in the sun at the moment
and to all the rest of you hi and hope all is well
we watched the program the other night and for the first time ever my huby actualy said how gutted and upset he was over the treatment and how bitter he is what could i say to him he dont never let on that its afected him but i think hes like me this time and cant get past al our frosties dieing but i aint given up hope yet you never now we could end the year on a positive not and 2007 could be the year anyway better go iv got lots to do but looking forward to seeing you all soon


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well, had my follow-up today and feel really mixed. I asked Mr R to be really 'frank' with me about what happened with the fertilisation and to cut a very long story short, it *is* very unusual apparently (great!) and he thinks it's either very bad luck or (extremely crap alternative) there might be something genetically wrong with the eggs, and if the same happens again, we might need to look at an egg donor  As you can imagine, I could hardly process what I was hearing and just feel very low now. We probably will try again in late Jan/early Feb and can only hope that it was just bad luck. On the positive side, it was good to have an honest conversation and voice my thoughts - I've been driving myself  these past weeks trying to puzzle it out. Well, dh and I have had a good cuddle and now feel particularly well-matched!

Sorry for the 'me' post but I'm indulging myself tonight 

lol,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou - Indulge all you want sweety, your bound to feel down with all thats happened, take it easy and have lots of   with hubby!

Not alot to report from me, my back is so much better so I'm in a better mood and I'm not as grumpy   downside now though is my damn thighs they are so sore from the Gestone injections, I'm finding it harder and harder to do them every night and I dread 6pm??   DH isn't willing to do them for me so they can't go in my butt so its the leg or nothing!! He has so got away with this scott free this time!! I'm making him wait hand and foot on me when he is not in work!!!  

No symptoms as such yet, (.)(.) very heavy and sore buts thats the progesterone and I've had cramps all day but thats it!!

Love and hugs to everyone

Jo
xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

jo if your legs are sore cant you do them in your belly thats were i did my friends when she was donating for me hope this helps


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Ladies

Page 2 whats happening!!!  

Me - I can't do the injections in my tummy as they have to be intramuscular, so it the butt or legs I'm afraid, thanks for trying though!!  

Went for acupuncture today and she did a back treatment with heat it was bliss, felt really calm and relaxed when I came out and then went to Tesco and ruined it all!!   My back is again much better today, so hopefully it will stay that way? 

Ladies you need to send the        round, I'm soooooo tempted to test!!! Convince me not to girls or I will probably regret it big style?

Love and hugs to everyone, hope everyone is OK its really quiet?

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jo ~  just poped on my laptophas been playing up so havent been able to post   , 

No no no testing early ~ its far to soon, implatation can happen on a number of days so it really would be a false reading esp as you need a certain amount of days for the trigger to leave you body n testing sweetheart hang in their i pray with all my heart it will be worth the wait 

sending you lots of postive vibes and bubbles 
Sara xxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all hope every one is OK 
Jo honestly don't test yet you will regret it you need to leave time for the overlation drug to leave your body and honestly you wont want to get a wrong result just keep telling yourself so long as your not bleeding (heavy) all is going well and teknaly you are pregnant and so why not enjoy it for now i now easy to say but i didn't look at it that way until someone said that to me and it made me stop and think if you now what i mean 
anyway i hope everyone else is OK iv just got in from shopping and tell you it don't half feel strange shopping so late went with my friend actually we had nice time but spent over my budget very very naughty by for now


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Now, Jo, no early testing or we'll definitely be sending the   round to you!!  Your poor legs - dare I ask, will you have to keep doing those injections if it's a BFP? Mind you, that would be a pretty good incentive!! When is your official testing day?

I'm feeling a little better now. As dh said, the 'genetic problem' is a 'worst case scenario' so in a way, we've faced the worst and it can only get better, I suppose. I just wish we could get cracking now though as only the next cycle will tell. 

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

What is happening, I have rescued us from the second page again!!! 

[fly]*I'M SO BORED!!*[/fly]

I'm going mad, I haven't been out of the house all weekend, I have slobbed around in joggies and t-shirt, what a mess!!!  All I have done is watched TV and eaten!! I not really feeling any symptoms apart from I feel like my head isn't my own, does that make sense, I kind of feel light headed and I've had a few boughts of nausea?? Please let that be a good sign, I'm so desperate to test!!!! 

Hope everyone is OK, its really quiet on here now, come on girlies!!! 

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jo & all 
Thanks for saving us from page 2   ~ no no no testing early    But yes i think it's a good sign keeping everything crossed for you hun !        

I have had an awful cold last few days so hardly been online missed going to see a show i booked tickets for ages ago (peep show guys ) so i was really upset, matt said he will def get tickets for 2007 when they are announced oh well i got to watch X factor instread i am so pleased Eton Rd were voted off i can't believe Louis was telling everyone he was given them a record deal anyhow   please NO !! 

We put our tree up and a few decorations it's quite nice the cats love   

Well not long to our meet ! 
Lizzylou how you getting on When is ET ?? 

Sorry it's short 
Sara xxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

gosh cant believe christmas is on us what a scary thought hope every ones ok and not working to hard am looking forward to the break it will be nice not to have to get up so early in the morning think id like a 9 to 5 job get fed up of cooking all the time but supose any jobs like that see you all soon


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Shaz, 

Hope your doing ok ~ yeah i bet you do get fed up cooking can't believe how many you cook for   

Shame you can't do your meal at the same time saves you cooking when you get home, 

I had a 9-5 for 5 years & hated it i also had a 8am-8pm for a year  (internet compnay ) when i was 17 madness   i just think routine drives people crazy dont you hun, 

theirs me moaning my dh get's up at 4 sometimes 3 am for work  bless his heart, 

the weekend has gone far too quick don't you think 

Sara xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all, 

I have so really sad news, Our Darling Nikki has not alone had to deal with her recent dreadful cycle, but her Husband was rushed to hospital on Thursday evening, they are not sure what’s wrong but he couldn’t walk or move his legs he had really bad swelling that’s all I know as they are doing test and scans today.

Nikki is so so sorry she will not be able to make the meet as even if her husband can come home, she will need to look after him & her new puppy ! 

She is really disappointed as really wanted to come to the meet, 

I knew you ladies would be able to send positive vibes and thoughts for her husband she is really scared but putting a brave face on it all.                 

It never rains but it pours hey ! 

In comparison my news is very lame but  I have this dreadful cold which might actually be a strain of the flu as it seems to be getting worse rather than better I have taken everything, benylin cold & flu max strength capsules, beechams Lozenges, benylin chesty coughs mixture, paracetamol  you mane it I am taking it but nothing seems to help I sound like I smoke 40+ a day so I am really worried I won’t be well enough for the meet either,  this isn’t looking good, any ideas what else i can do ??


Hope your all ok thinking of you  
Sara xxxxxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all
Nikki just to say am thinking of you i really hope hes OK am sure he will be OK sorry theirs nothing i can say but i will talk to my angels and ask them to send you and him all the strength to get through this
Sara really hope your cold don't turn into flu 
to all the rest of you hope all is well and life is good or as good as it can be


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening everybody

Where are you all!!  The board is so quiet.  I know that I am as guilty as everyone else but I have been away for a few days and forgot to tell you.  Nowhere very exciting, just down to Exeter for a few days with DP's work.

Nikki - I am so very sad to hear your news from Sara.  I do hope that the scans have given you some comfort and diagnosis.  Thinking of you both to help you to be strong  

Jo - what is all this about testing early?  Seriously, you really must not give into temptation.  I tested on day 12 and then didn't believe the result in any case.  It really is not worth it at all as you will not want to believe the result if it is negative and if is positive you won't be able to believe it.  All in all, please, please, please be strong.  You have come this far and you really must wait until your due test day.  I will be sending round the   otherwise    Good luck for when you do test  

Lizzlyou - how are you and when is your ET?  It must be some time soon and I so hope that you get a   and give us all some hope.

Sara - I think that you should maybe think about going to see your doctor, especially as you have taken so many things that haven't help your cold and cough.  If your cough is as bad as it sounds you might have an infection that needs treating with antibiotics.  At least if you go tomorrow you might be better or at least well enough for Saturday.  It would be so so sad   if you can't be there.

I went to Bluewater this afternoon to do some Christmas shopping and it was so busy I hated it and couldn't wait to leave.  John Lewis was like a zoo!!!  

I hope everyone else is busy doing nice things.

See you on Saturday  

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry its been so long.  

Nikki - gosh hun, what a time you are having.  Sending you all the positive vibes I possibly can for a speedy recovery for your DH.  I am sure things will be fine - mens bits are so sensitive that the slightest thing can have an effect that looks dramatic but is never as bad as it looks.  Thinking of you and hopefully Sara will keep us informed of good news as you get it.  Sending you both  

Sara - Your cold sounds terrible.  There are some really horrible ones out there this year.   Its only Monday hun, so fingers crossed you will feel better by the time Saturday comes. I tend to go for the "let it all out" method of dealing with colds in the belief that some of the remedies you can buy simply delay the inevitable.  I do find Thorncroft elderflower cordial quite good though as a natural remedy, especially with an asprin disolved in it, it soothes the sore throat and dries up  runny noses.  You take it a bit stronger as a cold remedy but its a really nice refreshing drink anyway.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and I'm sure you will be fit for Saturday.

Jo - No testing!!!     You will only regret it as you can easily get a false negative so early and once you've had that negative you feel so awful, even if you know that you tested too early.    Hang on - you're nearly there - only 3 more days to go (that is right isn't it, Thursday??)

LizzyLou - how are you??

Hi to everyone else - sorry I'm pushed for time again today.  We have had non stop visitors for 3 weeks now - getting enough time to log on and then catch up and write a reply is really difficult.  My mum is here this week so its no trouble cooking or cleaning for people, but I feel I need to spend time talking to her rather than logged onto the laptop.  Don't worry, you won't be able to shut me up at the meet - I'm a right chatter box, you'll be glad when I am confined to posting replies again!!!  

Take care everyone, 
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Mornign Girls ! 

Well what a horrible night i was up at 3am with a nose bleed it really scared me, as i woke up couldnt beath to find out my face was covered i didn't know you could have a nose bleed alseep ? been calling and calling the doctors since 8am it's just so engaged   

Jo ~ thinking of you fingers are tightly crossed                    

Lizzylou ~ how's it all going when is ET keeping everything crossed for you      

Helen ~ sorry to hear work is really busy, oh no not another chat box how will we cope   i have already warned you all we need duck tape for me   
Emma ~ your so brave to face Bluewater i don't go anywhere near it from Nov till feb i know this sounds   but i found out i live a few miles away from dockland outlet centre in chatham what ever that but i think when i am better i will brave it as matt needs some new trainers ~ well he does the gardening in his best one i will never know  

Nikki sweetheart thinking of you loads hoping it won't be long now till you can find out what's wrong and get your DH home      

Sharon ~ Lou ~ Kitty ~ Katy ~ Cassis here's a big hug     hope your all ok ! 

Right better get back to calling this doctor  
Sara xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello fellow FF

Sara - You poor thing.  I do hope that you manage to see a doctor and soon!  It is so frustrating when you get the engaged tone continually.  The other way to get attention quickly is to call NHS Direct.  If they think you need to see a doctor urgently then they will contact your practice who will contact you.  Just a thought to help you speed things along.  I hope you will feel better really soon.

What a miserable day it is.  I really hate days like this when it is just grey, grey, grey!  I think I should really hibernate until the spring as I hate the dark winters so much; not such luck though!!  We are planning to go on holiday somewhere warm in January and I can't wait.  If we don't go then it will be FET time.

Don't forget it is Prof Winston again tonight.  I think tonight is about male infertility problems.  Last week's episode was so full of mixed emotions, wasn't it?

Hope everyone is OK and hasn't fallen off the planet?!

Emma
xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

[fly]*I'VE BEEN A VERY NAUGHTY GIRL!!*[/fly]

I tested this morning and now were in turmoil We have done two Clearblues and one First Response, First Response said a definite negative BUT the Clearblue says , oh dear what am I supposed to believe? I've phoned two friends and they have both said that First Response are rubbish and they get slated on this site?

What do you think girls? I'm slowly going mad, I just can't feel excited at the moment??

Jo
xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Jo - that is fantastic news.  I tested with Clearblue and it was what the clinic used when I had my scan etc.  So ... try and enjoy the excitement of getting a  .  It is so wonderful to hear some good news.  Many, many congratulations!!  As Sue said to me a positive test is a positive test.  I think it was Dobby who also said that Mr R told her he would test from day 10 onwards (although he didn't recommend doing this!!!!).  Look after yourself and rest lots if you can.  Do you have any symptoms at all?  It is such early days so I wouldn't worry if you don't.  The only thing I noticed was that I was so sensitive to smells.  Why don't you call to find out from the hospital what they think?

Thinking of you and I do so hope you continue to only get BFP results.

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Jo

First response are CRAP!!!! I have read soooo much neg stuff about them and have always been recommended clearblue it looks like a BFP to me!!!!!CONGRATS I just knew it!!!!!!!!!

I am currently waiting for the phonecall regarding my FET I am so nervous i have a bad feeling that my embies have not survived the thaw!! Will keep you posted!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s Jo how strong is the line, cross or whatever it is?

Lizzy


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lizzylou - how lovely to hear from you.  Do let us know what the news the phone call brings you.  When will ET be?  How are you?

When I tested the line was feint but that was when Sue said it didn't matter how feint it was - particularly if you are naughty and test early.

Looks like we will have big celebrations on Saturday, Jo.  Hooray!!!

Emma
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Emma

My line was faint too and Sue said that ot may be that it does not continue!!! Which it sadly didnt.  
I have been feeling so positive lately but now am convinced that my embies have not survived why have they not called AGH!!!!! On the upside the house is spotless!!!!

I have not been on for a while as was almost too scared to share that i am having treatment there has been so much bad luck on this board and i did not want to bring more. Hopefully Jo has turned this all around and i am next in line with everyone else to follow. I do truley believe that if you dont give up then you will suceed one way or another!!! Lets hope its 5th time lucky for me!!!

How are you hoding up are you thinking of tx again soon?
love to evryone by the way 
Lizzzy


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s Sorry Emma forgot to ansa ET should be today but i have bad feelng  

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lizzylou - even though my line was feint when I had my hcg blood tests they were sky high.  I remember that your pg didn't continue either.  It happened to us both at the same time.  We are going to start again early next year; I just didn't feel strong enough after what happened and having a lap done as well due to suspected ectopic.  Please don't feel that you bring bad luck to the board - what will be will be and I have missed you!  You should have sent me a pm and I would have come to see you or we could have met up somewhere - you live in Plaxtol don't you?  Anyway, we will meet on Saturday which is great. 

It is a natural reaction to think the worst, particularly when the clinic is late phoning. Why don't you ring them?  The day after my EC I was waiting for the call and it got to 1pm so I called the clinic and they didn't have my correct phone number!!!! That really was a nightmare. I do hope that your nerves are unfounded and you can have your ET.  Lots and lots of luck to you    .  Please let us know what happens.

Take care

Emma
xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Emma

I actually live in East Sussex! not plaxtol (wherever that is) Where are you? When they wrote down my number they did put a 5 at the end instead of a 4 but i corrected it!! I hope they can read it ok! I am too scared to call! Last time they called to say that out of the two thawed one was ok and the other was not and they called for further instruction, so maybe no news in good news and the first two are fine!!!! Who knows.

Thank you for your last message it cheered me up!!

Am looking forward to the meet all three of us he he   

i will keep you informed!!

RIng phone Ring!!!!!  

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jo ~ have been doing a bit of net searching and it looks like clear blue can detech the pregnancy hormones earlier than most 
"Clearblue Easy can be used as early at 4 days before you expect your period. That's 5 days sooner than waiting until you miss your period to test. The amount of pregnancy hormone increases rapidly in early pregnancy. In clinical testing with early pregnancy samples, Clearblue Easy gave the following results. 53% of pregnant women get results 5 days sooner. 74% get results 4 days sooner. 84% get results 3 days sooner, 87% get results 2 days sooner"

As the other's have said a positive is a positive woohoo!!! you have only gone and done it  sending you truck loads of sticky vibes you naughty girl  your hubby should have been the pee stick police 

I am so so happy for you







Start believing hun 
I think it takes 48 hours for pregnancy hormones to double so if you feel unsure still you can do another test then, 
Sara xxxxxx

Lizzylou ~ sending your little embryos lots of positive vibes i hope they are both ok for you               
Keep strong ~ come on phone ring !!!


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well done Jo!!! great news. wonderful - try to enjoy the moment!!!

Lou (Weezz) I have tried to PM you but your inbox is full!!  please clear it so i can email you!

hope everyone else is fine. i am enjoying having my first month for 4 months not injecting...DH is enjoying me being slightly less hormonal!!  so there are positives to having a break in treatment - but having said that, i cannot wait for my next go!

Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry, Lizzylou, I must have confused you with Lou.  Lou, do you live in Plaxtol??!!  I don't think I imagined it that "Lou" lives there.  Must be old age and all the hormones I have had over the last year or so!!! 

There are definitely positive sides about having a break from tx.  I am certainly enjoying not doing all the injections.

Jo - sounds like big celebrations are in order,  Congratulations!!!     

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Jo - 

This is very brief as I'm at work and in a mad rush to finish a report, but huge congratulations!!!!

Katy xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Any news Lizzylou ?? Fingers crossed sweetheart !!      

Jo Have you called the clinic ~ maybe they cold do bloods for you or your GP


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Whoopee!!!   

It certainly sounds like good news to me, Jo!!! Well done, you clever girl. As Sara said, keep testing and I'm sure that line will get stronger and stronger as the pregnancy hormone increases. It's so wonderful to hear some happy news - here's hoping yours is the beginning of many happy announcements!!

Lizzylou - Super good luck for today. I agree - call them if they don't call you. It must be agony waiting!

It's me who lives in Plaxtol so you didn't imagine it, Emma   Sorry I've been so quiet - just very busy and not that well either - nasty old cough like you Sara - we'd better sit together   Hope you are better for Saturday - couldn't bear it if you couldn't come  

Nikki - I'm so sorry to hear about your dh and do hope that you've had some more encouraging news. Thinking of you xxx

Kitty - I'm about to clear my messages - just so popular, me   ( )

Ooh, how exciting, I've quite the spring in my step hearing that good news, Jo,

Yippee! Big hugs to all you girls and looking forward to seeing you on Sat,

love Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Jo - you naught girl - but WELL DONE!!!  that is such fantastic news.  A positive is a positive  according to everything that I have ever read!!      

Nikki - any news on DH?  Thinking of you......

Lizzy Lou - hoping you had a call from the clinic today and wishing you lots of sticky vibes for ET.  when will it be??

Sara - hows the cold?? Maybe the nose bleed is from blowing your nose with the cold too much.  You poor thing.  Hope you feel better soon xx

Hi to everyone else.

HOORAY!!  Positive news on this board at last.  Well done Jo!!!!  Gosh I am so excited.  What a celebration we will have on Saturday!!

Hugs to all

Helenxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

Gosh we just have a power cut for 2 hours i was so so bored didn't know what to do with myself Dh was only worried about food, his a bit   takes cooked rice chicken, jacket potatoes & tuna to work his a non stop eater only protein  and carbs  so he went stright to our local chinese to get them to cook his tea and tomorrow breakfast & dinner   , 

good news no more nose bleeds i feel little bit better so fingers crossed     

Right better get on with things before the ivf programme @ 9, 

Sara xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

wake up everyone!"!!! 

hope everyone is well!!!

Nikki i have sent you a pm but i am sure you have not even switched on your comp. I hope DH is improving, you are in my thoughts x

Can't wait til sat I may be late as i have to do the bottle stall at the xmas fair til 12 so may be late or plastered   just kidding!!!!!!!!

see you all then will tell you about my funny exp on sat rather than on here!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

Thanks lizzylou for waking the board up ! i have been barking like a dog all day with this cough keeping my fingers crossed i don't want to jinx myself i am still preparing to come saturday     , 

Sorry i should have updated yesterday but we had a power cut and i didn't get round to it, Thankfully it's good newsd Nikki's DH is now home    not complete out of the woods but much better i may have this wrong but i think Nikki said it was something called Sarcoidosis    but the good news is he is home and they can both Enjoy little Olly now, 

My two bundles of joy have been poorly for a few days took them to the vets and £107 later and specail diet they are fine running around playing and just being naughty it's fab, they really are the best healing medicine in the world, 

Jo ~ any news ?? thinking of you 
Lizzylou ~ hope your little ones are snuggled in nicely !     

I had wonderful news this morning a good friend of mine, that has had a few  treatments at sefc,  but has just had her funded go, has finally got her  very long awaited BFP @ canterbury i am just so over the moon for them, 
she really had been throught so so much this has given me hope ....  she only had 1 little embryo to transfer so just goes to show you it only takes the One          

Right better keep cleaning and looking for my car keys ~ i have lost them few days ago and i need them to go to the post office as i have had a clear out and sold loads of stuff on ebay & made myself £240   not bad for stuff that didnt fit or didn't like   

Speak soon girlys 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick hello from me!

Lizzylou - hilarious that you're also at your xmas fair on Saturday!! I'll be arriving up to my elbows in face paint I should think! It's going to be a really girlie sort of day on Saturday - meeting all you lovely girls and then I've got my netball social (spending all the subs on booze) in the evening - yippee all round! It's possible I might be a bit late too although I'll try not to be.

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening girls - just a quickie from me tonight, no time for personals, sorry.

Sara - Does ASK have a name for the booking so we can ask to be pointed to that table?  I'm just wondering how we will know each other?

Hope you are all doing OK - the week is going so quick, I can't believe its Thursday tomorrow!!  It will soon be Saturday......

Love Helenxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !

It's in my name which i will PM you all,

Not long to go now ~ 

Don't worry about being a bit late teachers but i will be noting it and you will have to stay for dentention   Hope your xmas fairs go well,

Lizzylou how you doing    
Jo ~ Thinking of you loads ~ hope everything is ok & your on 

oh just one more thing ..........[fly] I was 1st   [/fly]


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow - have just discovered I can get FF on my blackberry! No smileys, but I can check in on you all even when I am away from home with work!! Hope you are all keeping well.
H xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening everyone

How are you all?

First of all - Jo - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I have just looked back at an old posting from you to see you have changed it to a BFP today.  When is your first scan?  Lots of luck to hold on this time.    

Lizzylou - I hope that you are OK and looking after those embies nicely!!

Sara - I hope that you are no longer "barking" with your terrible cough and that you will be OK for our infamous meet.  Can you imagine the noise us chatter boxes will make??!!!

Hope everyone else is OK and just busy, busy busy.

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Yes I'm fine thanks, still on   still can't quite believe it really!!!!

Stupid question coming up about Saturday, is it Ask in Tonbridge or Tonbridge Wells, are they the same place, I've got to plan my route!!! Your all probably thinking I'm totally stupid!!!!   I'm a bit nervous about finding it actually, does anybody need a lift from my way?? I'm on Sheppey but will pick up from anywhere thats remotely in that direction!!!!!!! I'm desperate!!! Sara how about you!!  Is it in the High Street and is there parking? Shall we all wear red roses to recognise each other!!!! 

My Mum is driving me crazy girls!!!   She phoned today (while I was out) and said I shouldn't be out and should be relaxing on the setee, oh my god I'm pregnant not an invalid?? She then phoned again and said I was doing too much, I went to Sainsbury's and to get a fancy dress outfit for Saturday night! Hardly very strenuous!!   Most strenuous thing I did was get my jeans off! YOU SHOULD SEE MY OUTFIT its hideous, I can't believe people wore things like that in the seventies!! Its a purple glittery bell bottom trouser and top ensemble! With a long blonde wig, hat and star shaped sunglasses, oh and platform silver boots!!! Beautiful!!!

Lizzy - How are those lovely embies!!!

Nikki - How are you both sweety? Thinking of you xxxxx

Can't wait to meet you all Saturday ............. gutted I won't be able to have goats cheese its my fave!!!  

Jo
xxx


----------



## dnzee (Nov 30, 2006)

hello can I join this thread?  Willow I hope I did it properly ...
Im new today to FF - ive just moved to Tunbridge Wells 3 weeks ago. 
Just had IUI#3 fail, so need to look for new clinic (desperate to get onto next plan and keep positive).  I am thinking of going straight to IVF now (unexplained, aged 39.75)
I called SEFC and left a message yesterday - havent heard back yet.  
Ive tried to do some research online about their success rates - but HFEA says they are too young and dont have figures.  But figures aside (Im doing that DH - he likes facts & figures!) I'm really interested to hear about the clinic and how you find it, staff, environment, etc, etc.  I was very fond of my last doctor - it is a shame it is just too far to go now.  
Thanks for any insights!
Dnzee


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Jo ............ Woohoo it's amazing looking at your lovely ticker well done you   

 You fancy dress sounds lovely, 

The Meet is at Tonbridge ... in the high street ~ 
150-152 High St, Tonbridge, TN9 1BB,

Matt was going to take me and pick Nikki up ...but sadly has to work now   I have lost my bloody car keys can't fidn them anywhere what a pain in the   So if we could sort something out me, you & Nikki ? let me know, 

Nikki is going to come now   
   

Jo   at your mum bless her heart, so sweet really, but will get annoying in a few weeks time, 
sara xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

dnzee said:


> I called SEFC and left a message yesterday - havent heard back yet.
> Ive tried to do some research online about their success rates - but HFEA says they are too young and dont have figures. But figures aside (Im doing that DH - he likes facts & figures!) I'm really interested to hear about the clinic and how you find it, staff, environment, etc, etc. I was very fond of my last doctor - it is a shame it is just too far to go now.
> Thanks for any insights!
> Dnzee


Hi Dnzee,

Welcome to FF & SEFC Thread, ........... Sadly us girls have tired to get facts and figures on the success rate from sefc but it seems as they havent been published it's a little hard on their website they is a little bit if that helps i think it's about 30% for under 39 with IVF but pls don't quote me,

It is a friendly unit & the staff are nice i think i am not the best person to give advise as i sadly didnt have a great experience but other people will sing there praises i think when they start getting my friends on the board pregnant i will be more than happy to join in 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

As I suggested ASK, I can also suggest where you can park.     When you enter Tonbridge from the A227 (presumably the way you will from Sheppey direction) you will come to two roundabouts just as you reach the town centre.  Go straight over these and you will come to a set of traffic lights, go over these and then over the next set of lights too.

After about 1/4 mile going down the High Street you will see the second road on the right with a Nat West Bank on the corner called Castle Street and signposted towards the swimming pool.  Follow this round and when you get to the end turn left.  There is a car park straight ahead of you and ASK is back on the High Street a short walk and you will have passed it in the car (on the right hand side).  If that car park is full, which it might well be, there is another car park by the swimming pool which you will find if you just follow the road round past the first car park.    Hope you can make some sense of these directions!!!   

Jo - I am sure that your dear Mum is just worried for you after what happened before and she is just showing you that she cares.  I am sure it must be annoying but try to see the plus side of her concern.  How are you feeling??!!!  You must be over the moon!!

Nikki - glad you are coming on Saturday - hopefully this means your DH is much better now?

Dnzee - welcome to the thread.  I will send you a pm (private message).  Let me know if you need help opening it.

Not long now until Saturday and we have Jo's fantastic success to celebrate

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girls,

Jo - it was so cool to see your ticker and we'll all be able to coo over you on Saturday!! It's great news that Nikki can come now - hope that means things are looking better for her dh. 

Not long to go now!! I wonder whether you'll all look as I imagine!!  No pressure or anything   It's just that I kind of visualise people as I'm writing to them - I can only picture Sara and Jo in their wedding dresses courtesy of the FF photos   Hope you're all ok and see you on Saturday,

love Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening everyone!

Jo - Congratulations to you on your lovely lovely news - well done you!

Dnzee - Welcome to you - nice to have you on this thread.

Well girls - am really looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday... not long to go now!  Wishing you all a good Friday.

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening ladies.

Jo - wow - how great is it to see a ticker like yours on this thread?!!   I'm sure your mum is only worried about you and has your best interests at heart but they don't half get on your nerves sometimes don't they??!   Try not to let it get to you and enjoy your BFP!!

Nikki - great news that you are going to join us still - really hope that means good news for you and DH too and that he is back on the road to recovery.     for you..

Lou - perhaps Sara, Jo and I should bring our cats - we may be able to recognise them better than we can recognise each other!!!!  

Dnzee- welcome to the thread.  We're a friendly bunch here as you have probably seen.  We have our follow up appointment booked for next Thursday and success rates is one of my questions.  I am having IUI and I am fairly sure they said it was about 18/20% when we had our first appointment.  I'm not sure about IVF though.

Emma - thanks for the directions to the car park.  What time is everyone planning to get there (apart from the teachers among us that is?) Did we say 12.15??   Who was bringing the duck tape for Sara??   

LizzyLou - hope you are doing OK and embies are snuggling in well.     

Hi to everyone I've missed, sorry am absolutely cream crackered tonight.  First evening at home on my own for weeks and all I want to do is go to bed.  Have been travelling for 2 x 4 hours on a train today to get to and from a meeting (hence the earlier email from my blackberry) - it completely wears you out!!!   

No post from me tomorrow as I am over at a friends for the evening   ....... BUT ..... I will see you on Saturday !!! 
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Huns

Well not sure where i could get a red rose had a look in my garden and i can only do a yellow weed 

i have a photo gallery for my sins so you can have a look at my ugly mug shot and my cute pets 
here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=301

i am getting really excited ... sorry if i cough a little but my cold is def gone just a horrid bark left,

Table is booked for 12:15 so anytime after that really, I sent you all my mobile number let me know if i missed anyone 

Right better get myself to bed busy day tomorrow ! 
Lots of love to you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

aitch said:


> Wow - have just discovered I can get FF on my blackberry! No smileys, but I can check in on you all even when I am away from home with work!! Hope you are all keeping well.
> H xx


Wow Helen thats so cool i want one


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have just saved us from the dreaded page 2!!!  What are you all up to?  I hope you are doing fun things!  

What a miserable day it is; I really hate days like this and could just spend the day fast asleep.  I should have definitely been a tortoise     I did manage to force myself to go spinning which certainly got my heart rate going!! 

Our meeting is finally upon us tomorrow and I am really looking forward to putting faces to names.  I plan to be there for 12.15.  My DP has offered to take me and pick me up so I don't have to bother about parking.  What a sweetie he is.  Maybe we should swap places around half way through so that we can all chat to each other?  As there are so many of us it will be difficult for us chatter boxes to all chat at the same time   ; D  Just a thought anyway.

Hope everyone is OK and especially our pregnant Jo.  Lizzylou look after those embies.

Lots of love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All !! 

Thanks Em for saving us ! 

I am having a knightmare trying to arrange transport for tomorrow as Matt is now working i can't find my keys   
Sure i will sort something out thing is i said i would pick Nikki up what a   i am ! 

Emma swapping seats sounds a great idea,  

My sisters baby is def due today after they moved her due date (17th ,24th now 1st ) so i maybe a aunty again at our meet ?? 

Right better carrying on hunting my car keys where the hell they could be i don't know !   

not long to go ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Swapping seats sounds a good idea - like speed dating!! (Not that I've ever been!)
Sara I have you checked pockets of what you were wearing last time you drove the car - we always find our missing keys in DH's trouser pockets!!  Just a thought 
H


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Look high & low for days now you name it i have looked   

H still really impressed you are messaging us from your mobile clever you


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !

I am really excited and nervous  Jo is being a star  and picking me & Nikki up 

Thanks hun !

Sadly Katy can't make it today  she has a bad cold and is really sad to miss the meet, Get better soon hun ! we will miss you not being their,

But at final count there is,

Jo
Me 
Nikki 
Emma 
Lizzylou
Helen
Lou 
Sharon
Cassis
Kitty is not 100% sure at the momnet due to chidlcare  all will be ok !

Well i better get dressed get Libby out and then get ready for ..................................
[fly]
OUR MEET TODAY  
[/fly]

See you all later lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi All

Can't wait for our meet so excited. I just hope the person taking over from me at the xmas fayre turns up!!!!!

I have got my red rose   
sara try your shoes sounds crazy but my dad lost his car keys for two days and found that they had fallen in his shoes.MEN!!! 

SEE you all later YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi!

Just to say THANK YOU for a lovely lunch today. It was great to meet you at last and boy, did we chat!! I'm sorry that Katy, Kitty and Sharon couldn't make it and hope you're all OK - we've pencilled in the 20th Jan (is that right?) for another lunch at the same venue and hope to make this a regular thing. Well, lazy devil that I am, I'm off for a little nap as I've got another 'do' with my netball ladies tonight and need to find some energy from somewhere. Thanks again everyone - it was great!

Love Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou - you beat me to it!!   

I wanted to say it was great to meet you all too - hopefully a few more will be able to join us on 20th.  It will be nice to have something to look forward to in dull January after all the Christmas celebrations.

Speak again soon - isn't it great knowing who you are writing to now!!! 

Love Helen xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

just walked through the door cannot beleive i got home in just over an hour oops!!!


It was so great to meet everyone today and is so nice to put faces to names!!!! can't wait til Jan did we say what time? I must admit i did have some trouble hearing today at the end (i will have to bring me hearing aid next time )

see you all soon.

Lizzylou

I expect sara will do the honours with what we were talking about today!!!!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Didn't we talk!!! It was lovely to finally meet you all (almost all!!) and to put names to faces.  I just don't know where the time went to.  I was so surprised when I looked at my watch and it was 3!!!

I have been thinking about what we were discussing and I think "reply to all email" is probably the easiest solution.  What do you think?

Sara - thank you for arranging the meet.  Can we leave you to book the table for the next one? Otherwise we will all think you have done it and you might not!!! 

Have a great evening everyone.  Today was great.

Lots of love

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

Wow what a lovley meet just got in as i went to see Nikki pup & waiting for Matt to pick me up ! 
Jo thank you so so much for being a star and doing the driving, so nice of you, 

So nice to meet everyone  i didnt want to leave 

can't wait till our next meet yes i'll book it no problems ! 
Sorry this is short i feel so tired afer having wine in the day ! 

lots of love ~ i will PM you all with a plan  
Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!

Just also want to say how nice it was to meet you all today - really enjoyed seeing you all and as you say so nice to put faces to names now.

Sara - Thank you for organising it all.

Enjoy rest of your weekend everyone.  Looking forward to seeing you all again in Jan.

Cassis x

PS Can't believe how much we all nattered!!


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

What a lovely lunch we had!!   I really enjoyed it, can't believe how much we talked, in fact I don't think I really remember eating my meal!!! Its so nice to talk to other people who 'understand' what IVF etc is like, no stupid questions, just people who know how hard this journey is  

Looking forward to the next meet, hopefully I will have a bump by then!!  

I've been feeling really rough today, I read somewhere that someone said its like having a hangover but without the alcohol and they are right, but bring it on I say .....................!!!

Love and hugs to all!

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jo & all 

That's wonderful your not feeling to good   strange to say that but the sicker the better   i bet you are just wishing the days away till your scan, Thanks so much for taking me & Nikki really helped us out, 

Still not found the keys and the house is spotless now so really not sure what to do   oh well sure they will show up, 

Roll on the next meet it was great    

Helen thanks for the choc me & Dh went to deal today i left them in his car so it was nice on the way home munching on quality street !   before my dinner naughty me,........ but i can be naughty till the new year 

Lizzylou sending you loads of positve vibes                    

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, thank you from me, Helen, too as dh and I have been happily scoffing choccies much of the day!! 

Night night all,

Love Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning

As you have all already said, it really was GREAT to finally meet you all (nearly all) on Saturday, it was sooo nice to talk to people who have been through (and going through) something I find so difficult.  Lisa (lou) - I hope you are feeling more positive now?? and Jo - thanks again for picking me up (I don't think I could have driven on Saturday).  Emma - apologies for not speaking to you at SEFC, I just never know if people want to talk - I love to chat about it but I know some people would rather sit there in silence (anyway we know for next time).  Lou - I still keep thinking about your fert rate and mine last time - I def think I OD'd on treatment last year but I do think it was a one off for you.  Helen - Can I say thanks for the choccies on my husbands behalf (he must be feeling better as he scoffed the lot before I had a chance to have any).  Finally - Sara - hope you liked Olly.  Matt wanted me to apologise to your Matt as he didn't come downstairs to sat "hi" - he was really embarrassed as he looked a state, perhaps now you've seen my house you can understand why I want to move (with all those stairs).

Have a good say and speak soon.

Nikki


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all !

I have been up since matt left for work at 4:30 am  can never get back to sleep ! 
Still no luck in finding car keys  i give up ! ~ My sister still hasnt had her baby don't think he wants to come out i wouldnt blame him , 
Nikki wow you house is amazing but yes far too many stairs .. such a shame, Olly is the cutest puppy ever such a mummys boy My matt feel in love with him and we had to have the "no more pets " talk on the way home  
Don't be silly about Matt not saying hi ... we totally understand i am amazed he was up you two are really good at being ill if you know what i mean i am terrible and moan like mad ... even with a cold ( as you all know  )

Lou ~ i messaged you on another post good luck with your reseach,  
lizzylou ~ Hope you keeping postive just seen your message i will PM about the ticker !  
Emma ~ How lovely to meet you,  so encouraging how brave & strong you are  still laughing at "huneybunny"   
Jo ~ Hope you rested on Sunday and have a lovely trip to your parents on Wednesday, make sure you wrap up warm ! it;s going to be a cold week 

Helen & cassie sending you a hug hope you don't work too hard this week, i know what it's like the madness before xmas for many compaines !

Right better get all my eBay stuff packed up and ready to send off ....

now what else can i sell ..... <Libby runs out the room just incase> 

Speak soon 
Love Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ps: have you seen my new ticker   

Also forgive me Katy hope your feeling better now hun ~ i found my cold lingered this time for about 2 weeks till it cleared up totally, 

Sharon & Kitty ~ hope your both well ...Kitty hope all went well on Saturday for you

Sara xxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

hallo everyone

i'm so sorry i missed it on saturday, it sounds as though everyone had a great time!

i'll definately be there for the next time!!

Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

how are we all doing.? What a horrid day!!!

I am so excited about our next meet its crazy aint it?
Helen thanks for the choccies I have been a good girl and only eaten the white ones and given the rest ot DH as i am trying to avoid caffeine really hard to avoid choc though!!! 

I am totally confused about my situ now as all my symptons are the same as last time i was preg, but i have also had a huge inicator of period (TMI to mention) so AGH!!!! I have also been stressed at work and they are really clicky there and one ***** has been giving me a hard time (if only she knew) so that makes me wonder if my little embies atand a chance? 

anyhow fingers crossed, Jo hope you are feeling ok or should i say not ok   i.e. sick
what symtpons did you exp in the dreaded 2ww?

hope we are all well
lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

GIRLS HOW DO I PM EVERYONE THE SAME MESSAGE AT ONCE?? JUST SEEN SOMETHING THAT I WANT TO SHARE

LIZZY


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

you have to cc it in the box underneath!!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

did everyone get my pm? i did it in my own little special way of cutting and pasting, could not work it out any other way!!! Bit dense these teachers!!! (sorry Lou, tar, brush etc etc!!! )

hope everyone will be watching!!!!!    


Lizzy

p.s i am being bannished to this room as my DH has just bought my Xmas pressie and i know its DRUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hi there, I have one DS who worked on 1st attempt at IVF (Chelsfield Park).  I had another treatment there and then swaped to ARGC in London and had 2 cycles there which were dreadful, very invasive.  I cant do that whole travelling to London thing again...  I wondered if you could tell me a little bit about SEFC - what are their success rates like for under 35s, do you know.  Are scans done in the evenings and do they do blastocyst transfers.  Also, sorry, do they talk about Natural Killer cells and immune probs.

Love and luck to you all at whatever stage you are at

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening all

How is everyone today?  Hope you have all had good days?

Lizzylou - thanks for your private message - it worked!!!  I hope you are feeling more positive than Saturday.  Please don't worry if you have started to bleed.  It really doesn't necessarily mean the worse.  It could be implantation bleeding or even a period but you still could be pregnant.    It would be so great if you are and give us all some more happy news to follow Jo.  Keep taking the dreaded progesterone and try to relax as much as you can (difficult I can imagine for a teacher of little ones at this time of year!!)  Drums - what an amazing Christmas present.  I am sure your neighbours will love them   

Sarahsm - welcome to our thread.  Congratulations on your DS and for getting on the roller coast again.  SEFC scans from 7.30 - 9.30am and 1pm - 2pm (unless the times have changed in the last 2 months).  With regards to blastocyst transfer, that is not done as a normal treatment but I am certain that they will do it - can anyone else help with this or natural killer cells and immune probs?  They are both areas I have no info about.  Sara - I am sure that you are the queen of research - can you help??!!  I don't know any more about success rates than you can read on the website as the clinic has not been open that long.

Kitty, Katy and Sharon - I am so sorry you couldn't make the meet. Let's hope you can make the next one.

Nikki - please don't worry about not talking to me at SEFC; I could have talked to you but, like you, you really don't know if people want to talk or not in the waiting room.  Hope you are OK.

Sara - thank you so much for your kind words - I know realise I think I am the oldest so perhaps you should all call me granny!!!    I will be particularly interested in tomorrow night's programme.  I just hope it doesn't make me feel like the odds are so stacked against me I should just give up.   

Jo - hope you are still feeling bad - in the nicest possible way.  I am seeing Renate next Monday so I will let you know how I get on.

Helen - when is your review this week?  Hope it goes well.

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello girls!

Sara - thank you for message about using smileys, etc... so here goes my first attempt (not bad considering how long I've now been posting on here...  )

Lizzylou - thanks for your pm.  Try not to stress - much easier said than done I know.  I have my fingers crossed that you are going to get that BFP next Mon.

Emma - I too have booked to see Renate.  I feel like I want to do everything I can to get myself in the best possible state for next treatment.  Look forward to hearing how your appointment goes.

Jo - am pleased to hear you feeling rough (that is meant in the nicest possible way of course!!)  Looking forward to seeing you and bump at the next meet.

Helen - think most of our choc has also already been munched - thank you for that.  DH was very happy with the party bag!

Sarahsm - Hello to you.  I have a feeling that SEFC say they will do eve scans if necessary - but maybe at an extra cost so check with them.  Welcome to this thread and good luck with deciding your next move re treatment.

Hi to everyone else.  Am already looking forward to our next catch up!

Cassis x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Cassis - when are you seeing Renate?!

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

PAGE TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on girls lets stop slacking!!!!

Well I now have my drum kit and can play a few rhythms, def need lessons too!!!!  I got DH to vidoe me playing and i looked totally stupid i thought you were supposed to look cool!!   

Still have no clue as to what Mondays results will be, period is due on sat so may know earlier  lets hope not I feel very achy and have the horrid droning feeling that you have before you come on i also feel heavy and sore in the uterus area, have had some shooting pains too but not many! It is all very similar to last time so lets hope eh!!!!

hope everyone else is doing ok and make sure we all watch tonight!!!

I am popping down to next soon to buy some xmas pressies so am hoping to be back in time!!!

take care evryone and lets keep on page one!!! I dont know 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies,

Thanks, Lizzy, for your PM - I'll definitely be watching!! I've totally got my fingers crossed for you for test day - it's so hard when the signs are pretty much the same as af signs! Speaking of which, mine has just arrived so that's me back on the pill again awaiting my next go. Still, it feels nice to get going again in some respect. Also, Mr W said that going on the pill was good to give your ovaries a rest inbetween tx. I'm still debating whether to phone and say that I'd like to do a long protocol this time. I know it's more unpleasant but it might help put my mind at rest (well, a bit!) Woah, just finished a nice glass of red wine (told you I was totally alcohol-dependent, what would Zita say?) and remembered that I've not long ago taken Nurofen - not a great combination, I'll be snoring by the time dh arrives home  

I'm such a saddo- I love Tuesday nights now 'cos of the IVF programme. I'll feel completely bereft when it's over. Also, I get to watch two, yes two, cookery programmes on BBC2 first - it's tragic really, isn't it   

Love Lou xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Help girls!! (Jo especially if you're about tonight)

I've just phoned the Meopham clinic and am booked in with Renate for tomorrow- eek! I'm excited but also nervous. What do you wear/not wear while it's being done? Do you know where it is exactly in Meopham and where I can park? 

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls

Lou - for your session tomorrow just wear what you normally would wear.  I had my first appointment with Renate yesterday morning.  Because I had had some accupuncture before she said she started me off on some treatments she would normally leave until a little later on but I had needles in my feet, head, ears and over my ovaries.  I just took my shoes and stockings off and lowered my skirt down a bit so she could get to the right bit.

I'm looking forward to the programme tonight..... thanks LizzyLou for the PM.  Its on my regular record list just incase I don't get home from work in time but DH will wants to watch it tonight so I have to record it for him as he will be home late.

Lizzylou I think there is only one certain symptom for a BFP and that is that everyone is different .  Try and keep    and not to stress (easier said than done I know) - sending you loads of sticky vibes.  Maybe practising on the drums will keep your mind off things.... hope your neighbours are understanding  

Jo - thanks for the book.  It arrived today.  I will have a good read of it and probably have a fit  at everything I being doing that she says you shouldn't, but hey ho..  I'll let you know how i get on.  How are you feeling - still sick?? Hope so      When are you going back to work?  Do you have to tell them straight away bearing in mind your job?

I've got my review on Thursday afternoon with Mr R so shall be asking him about asprin and gesterone for my next tx.

Cassis - well done with the smiley!!  
Emma - don't worry about your age - I know loads of girls who were older when they had their first ones and went on to have more!!  One of my friends had twins naturally first time at 40 and then sadly m/c 3 times (problems with prog levels which was not identified with twins) and then went onto have a healthy baby girl at 43 - so keep positive and keep trying!  Saying that, I had some news today which upset me a bit.  My cousin that i am very close to phoned today to say that his wife is pregnant again, and they weren't even trying..... why do some people get it so easy??  I am thrilled for them of course but it does seem so unfair  that it happens for some without any effort at all and we are all putting ourselves through all of this tx.

Sara - are you an auntie again yet??

Kitty, Katy, Sharon  how are you all??

Nikki - Olly sounds great - you'll have to get a picture of him on your profile.... 

Glad you enjoyed the choc girls - perhaps I could draft you in as my tasting team when I'm in my tasting sessions - it might help my waistline  

Got to go now and get some food so i am all ready to sit down with a glass of wine by 9 for our programme.  Will try to log in later or if not Thursday as its Christmas party tomorrow night 

Hugs to all

H xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou - Wear what you want, you will probably have to roll your trousers up and possibly undress down to your undies? She does different treatments at different times of the month, sometimes you have to undress and lie on your front and she treats your back, she covers the rest of you up though!   As you come into Meopham you will see Ward and Partners on the left, turn left immediately and there is a little pavement type carparking which is for Wards and the clinic. There is enough parking for about three or so cars? She is lovely so don't be embarrassed, I should be on commission with all the people who have made appointments!!!  

Lizzylou - Hope your OK? Sending you   thoughts!

Still really tired and I'm having to force myself to stay awake for Prof Winston tonight!   Its a ritual now so I can't miss it!!! I went to the doctors yesterday and he gave me a sick note for wait for it ..................... 13 weeks, how outrageous is that!!!   That will mean I will be 17 weeks when I go back to work, what am I going to do for 13 weeks, hubby won't let me hoover and all my friends work full time, just thought what I can do BE A CHOCOLATE TASTER FOR HELEN!! Yeah that sounds good!!!  

Sarahsm - Welcome to the thread, I'm a bit of an imposter really had my treatment at Guys but still post on here because the girls are so friendly, you will get lots of advice on here!  

Helen - Glad the book arrived safely, its got some great tips in it, feel free to pass it on when you have finished, I'm sure I will get it back eventually!!! 

Love and hugs to everyone

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Please forgive me for the shortest message ever ! i havent stoped all day and just got in at 8:30 feel awlful as libby was left for 7 hours   she isn't use to that & it breaks my heart so we are having lots of cuddles 
right i better get something to eat havent even had lunch let alone dinner ~ i will be back to reply to all your post and catch up ! 

love to you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick hello from me,

Just got back from my acupuncture session and it was fab - really relaxing! Renate is so lovely and very thorough in her questioning. I found the whole thing so interesting - she put the needles in places that would work on my liver (sh*t - is that 'cos of my love of wine?! ) as she said that my one-sided migraines, cold hands and feet and bouts of IBS pointed to a problem there - how clever!

Dh thinks it's all a load of old tosh of course, so now is probably not the time to broach the subject of him going - she was quite definite that he would benefit - can't see him agreeing myself but who knows?

On the Robert Winston prog last night, was that our clinic where the girl was having her blood test to see if she was pregnant? Bit disconcerting that they 'apparently' had measured her endometrium incorrectly!?!

Lizzylou - how are those symtoms coming along? Thinking of you and fingers are v. crossed! Jo - I'm glad you're feeling lousy - in the nicest possible way of course!!  Sprinkle some babydust over us lot will you!! Thanks for the acupuncture recommendation - yep, you definitely should have gone on commission!

Lol,

Lou xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry girls i got it wrong...typical me. My DH said he would not feature!!!! Yes lou it was the clinic i think it was Dominique that did the blood test. I thought the same asyou about the lining measurement too   

take care girls gotta dash got to sell my car

love to all

Lizzy

p.s wish me luck for the dress rehearsal of our Nat Play tom


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

How exciting, Lou, I am really looking forward to my acupuncture session.  I also have cold hands and feet and had bouts of IBS when I was younger!!!

Yes, I think it was Domenique taking the blood at the clinic, so that must have been filmed a while ago as it is ages since she left.  I agree it is odd about the lining measurement; maybe it can show different measurements with different equipment??!!

Lizzy - I hope that you will set the trend for BFPs on the board.  We are all sending you loads and loads of   .

Jo - fantastic news about your GP.  You must be thrilled.  Continue to feel poorly!!

Hugs to everyone.  Sara - where are you?  Hope you are ok??!!

Emma
xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!    

See there'll be no stopping this technophobe with the smileys now!!    

I had my acupuncture with Renate last night - wasn't back til quite late.  She is so lovely - felt totally at ease with her as soon as I met her and feel really hopeful that she can help.  So Jo and Nikki - thank you both very much for the recommendation.  Can't believe that Lou, Emma, Aitch and I are all with her now - you both definitely deserve commission.  Am seeing her again at the end of next week.  She did treatment on my back yesterday.

Aitch - please can I also put my name down for chocolate taster!!

Lizzylou - Good luck with your nativity play.  I went to see my nephew's today - very cute indeed!  Sending you lots of fairy dust for that BFP.  

Sara - How are you?  Hope you chilling out this eve after what sounds like a hectic day.

Take care everyone.

Cassis x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Could I pick your brains, ladies?

We're trying to decide between SEFC and the Chaucer in Canterbury. I've found the latter don't seem to be very flexible or friendly. Does anyone have any views? Has anyone dealt with them  both?

Thanks!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just an advance warning this is a bit of a me post!!

I just wanted to have a little moan as i am feeling really  low!! At school today we did our dress rehearsal and it went really well, I have worked very hard over this last term and have organised and directed the play, well I got no thanks from the head at all and the other teacher got all the praise. I feel so demoralised and went to the loo for a cry for the entire break!!!!

Today is also my neices birthday and I went miles to give her her pressie and agian got no word of thanks for going or for the pressie, why are people like this or is it me?
It was nice tonight at my bros but it just reminds me of what i cant have, my brother has got two lovely children and my SIL's sister has two aswell, it just made me feel really sad and i cried again most of the way home.

Once more I can feel my period well and truely on its way and crying just makes me feel like its def around the corner!!!  

Sorry for the depressive and me me me post but just had to share it with me good old buddies!!

Lou I may pm you for some advise regarding school..........would you mind

thanks guys for always being there and i hope evreyone is ok!! 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dear Lizzy,

Of course you can PM me. I'm so sorry you've had such a crap time. Believe me, I know how much effort it takes to coordinate such things and how demoralising it would be to get no thanks. We had our last performance yesterday and although I did get thanked, I had a bit of a barney yesterday because the pressure to produce (pointless) paperwork is getting beyond the joke at our school. I'm so run down at the moment and am desperate for a rest. I hope that your suspicions about af are wrong - it's such an emotional time, the waiting bit, it's no surprise you feel fraught. Take care,

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

So sorry i have been a stranger   
Lizzylou massive Hugs !  i really do hope you are wrong period pains and early pregnancy are so simular ( so i have been told ) so your really never know sending the old fairy round      when are you testing hun ? thinking of you ~  

drownedgirl  welcome to the thread .. sorry i havent answers you before now i will send you a personal message on the subject ! but will say that the sefc do a short proticol & i believe this is really good for older woman sorry to sound so blunt, but it helps them produce more ends instead of shutting the cycle down with down regging with canterbury do so this would be a plus i guess, 

wow you all have been having acupuncture hope it's helping girls !  

I am an aunty again to baby Harley 9lb 3oz   i am seeing him Sunday as we are busy tomorrow   bit bittersweet but nothing i can do but love the little fella ! 

Got a letter from canterbury moving my appointment but thats ok, still got the 15th cassis but we had a SA one on 18th dec but they have changed it to 3rd jan think dh is working he won't be able to get out of it ! 

Good news thou he has got a xmas bonus and pay rise which was out of the blue i have been busy spending it on amazon   

right i will love you and leave you but i will def be keeping an eye on you  
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

drownedgirl: forgive me i have just seen you are going to be using eggs donated by your  friend ( how wonderful ) what a lovely friend, in that case it's hard to know we do have a canterbury thread as well which maybe able to help,
Just want to wish you all the very best sometimes it's hard to advise on clinics as i think we all feel different about sefc, our Nikki has been treated at canterbury and sefc sure when she is back online she will be able to help ! 

sara xxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Ladies - page 2 - what is happening? I've been busy and not able to post the past few days but it looks like you all have too as things are slipping!!!

Drownedgirl - I'm sorry I'm not able to answer your question as I have no experience of Chaucer at all. Good luck with your tx wherever you decide to go.

Lizzy - thinking of you.  I really hope for your sake that you are mistaken about AF     I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that she stays away.  Try and keep positive    How insensitive of your Head not to recognise your efforts with the play.  I hope the real thing goes as well as the rehearsal and that they come to their senses and realise all that you have done.    

Jo - how are you?  Wow - 13 more weeks off is amazing!!  You won't remember what work is like when you go back!!   The DHA vits arrived on Wednesday so I am now religiously taking those too.  At our follow up yesterday I spoke to Mr R about baby asprin and I'm going to give that a go too.  Are you still feeling poorly?
I've been really good with my fluid intake this week too.

Sara - you have been very quiet love - are you ok?  Busy spending by the sound of it?!   I checked out your photo gallery - what lovely pictures - those cats are just sooo photogenic!

Cassis, Lou - glad to hear that your accupuncture went well.  I have my next appointment at Sevenoaks on Monday morning - Emma what time are you there? - I may see you there!!  No chance of me getting DH there - he feels sick and goes faint at even the mention of a needle - Good luck getting your DH to go Lou!

Nikki how are you?

What is everyone doing this weekend?   My DH is away skiing this weekend so I have a quiet day tomorrow doing a few bits of Christmas shopping and putting decorations up.  Anyone fancy meeting up for a coffee to help ease the pain of the hoards of people I am going to have to battle with to get into the shops??! PM me if you are around.  I didn't think  I was doing too bad with buying presents but time has crept up on me and tomorrow is my last real chance to get anything done - Help!!  Sunday I have to put my DIY skills to the test and do some decorating - I promised DH it would be done when he got back on Monday eve  

Our follow up yesterday went well.  DH is erring towards having a round of IVF at the end of January rather than another IUI simply because you get more answers with IVF than IUI regards egg quality, fertilisation rate etc.  If that does not work but shows good fertilisation etc we can always go back to IUI but we are anxious we don't waste too much time on IUI if there is an underlying reason for our failure to conceive that we are not aware of.  What does anyone else think?    

We found out that the new clinic will open on 8th Jan.  Apparently we will all be notified by post, but if you are at the clinic you can pick up a leaflet with directions to it.

Kitty, Springbridge, Rae, Katy, Sharon and everyone else - I hope you are all doing OK.

Bye for now

H xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone's ok. We have been quiet of late but it's a bit of a crazy time of year, isn't it? Helen, glad your follow-up went well. Did you get any answers about success rates? I'm not sure what to advise you as I've never been through the IUI thing. If I'm being honest, I'd probably go for IVF to try and get some answers/reassurance but then, I am THE most impatient person on earth, and hate being left in the dark (not that IVF gives you all the answers either of course - just look at me!) Were they pretty certain about the 8th for starting up at the other clinic? Do you know when they close for xmas? I must phone them if I want to change to a long protocol as that will mean starting mid-Jan I think. One good thing is I found out I'm going to have a final-teaching-practice student in my class (who has to teach 80% of the time) for 8 weeks from the 15th Jan so that'll really help if I'm feeling a bit groggy. My Head is very sweet like that - I think she's organised it because she knows that's when I want to try again.

Sara - I will offer you my congrats about becoming an auntie but totally appreciate that it's a weird time for you, hun. Sending you  . That's good news that your appointments are coming through from the Chaucer. I don't want to sound gloomy (and hopefully it won't be the case) but prepare yourself for them jiggling the appointments around a bit. Our deputy (and wife) are about to go through IVF (NHS funded) with them and have had quite a few changes!!

Lizzylou - Thinking of you and hoping for good news. Have you been tempted to test yet?

Lots of love to everyone - have a nice weekend!

Lou x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all first id like to say sorry i wasnt at the meet but well i was realy but just at the wrong place i went to tunbridge wells i think there was a little mix up on my part when i was first emailed it said tunbridge wells and you all now how usless i am at reading thats why i cook for a living haha anywas was very sad to miss you all i did have a drink for you all though (felt real wally) but by the time i thought it must be the other one and the trafic it would of been to late but am glad you all had a good time and am looking forward to the next one am having fet again at moment doing it totaly natural its quiet scary but got all my fingers crossed dont like this new layout dont now where i am now

jo am so pleased for you make sure you look after yourself and your little one

lizzy keep positive just remember you will get there its just the road is harder and longer for some than others 

to every one else hi and hope all is well in your lifes sending you all a big hug and a special thought


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no Sharon i am so sorry ... what a shame just so unfair the next meet is at Tunbridge the same time 12:15, be so lovely to have you there , 

Just got back from a lovley long walk with Libby, now doing boring housework till matt comes home we are going out tonight with his friends from work, lucky table isnt booked till 8 ~ i did that so i can watch X factor,

Have to say with my sister having her baby it's put a strain on the idea of us having a break but i know it will pass, just need to deal with the emotions that come when you 2 younger sisters have babies can't help to think who's next (in my family) i still have another sister & brother so lets hope they are not in a rush 

right back to boring housework  
Sara xxxx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Aitch thank you for thinking of me.  I come and look at the thread regularly and really glad you all had a great meet up last week, I was away for the weekend so couldn't make it.

I am waiting for my initial app at the Chaucer next Friday to discuss what route we are going to go down, Mr W has said IVF.  When I spoke to the Chaucer we are looking at March/April I think - this is fine as we are having a big holiday over Christmas and I will be indulging in the wine so will want a few months when we get back to go on a health kick and get my halo shining again.

It is nice to see the board busy..........

I am keeping an eye out for BFP's.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is ok!!
Me- what stage of your FET are you at and where are you having treatment..good luck!!! So sorry you went ot the wrong place, look forward to seeing you next time!!

I cannot believe so many of you are having acupuncture. Renate must have her diary full  I really wish i could pluck up the courage to have it but i have come so far with my phobias that i am almost scared that it may make me worse (if you get what i mean?)

Sara i really hope you are OK congrats on being an auntie again, I also know how painful it can be too, but remember we are all here if you need us!!

Springbride - good to hear from you again!! 

Jo- how are you doing? hope evrything is progressing well!

Well my period is due today and i felt really periody yest and today, however it seems to have worn off slightly right now, if i can get through today i will feel like i have a scrap of hope left......I am going to test tom!!!one day early AGH          keep em crossed for me!!! I will be totally amazed if i am pg and I will eat my hat..............and  my shoes, my entire wardrobe infact!!!!

Love to everyone else, are we all ready for Xmas??


take care

Lizzylouxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

:I have been a naughty girl and tested early                   
I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LIZZYLOU
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

HOOORAAAAY!!!!    Go girl!!     Fantastic news Lizzy - well done!!!  What a Christmas present that is!!

I am sooo happy for you - well done!!!!

I am glad I logged on now!  I was only popping on to ask Jo  whether you take the asprin everyday of your cycle or whether you stop during you 2WW?  I just went out and bought some but as we tried naturally again this month I'm not sure whether I should take one until AF arrives.  Any advice appreciated.

I'm going back to watch X Factor again now!!

H xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Helen

Thanks, I can hardly believe it myself and the line on the test was really strong!! I had been feeling a bit sick and had heartburn but i get all those things all the time anyway, I had also been crying a lot but am emotional and thought it was the drugs and horrid times etc etc!!

On the aspirin front I took it from the day i started treatment and will take it throughout my pregnancy. The only two times IVF has worked for me are the times when i have  taken aspirin so I am beginning to wonder It cannot really do any harm so i would start it now if i were you, just 75mg a day and i take mine each morning!!!

Good luck, this is the BFP board now so who will be next??

love to all
Lizzlylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh dear Lizzy - you had better be hungry 'cos you said you would eat your entire wardrobe!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh, and thanks for the info on asprin.  I have just taken one and will take it each morning in the future with my Zita West vits.  I think you are right, it can't do any harm and at our review meeting Mr R said my lining had been thin, so I think its definitely worth a go.  Am I right in thinking that you use a hotwater bottle while stimming and then stop during the 2WW?  Mr R hadn't heard of that one but thought that sitting down and relaxing for half an hour with a hottie would make you feel good and get the endorphins going which could only be good too.  Hearing your news and made me even more keen to get started with tx again - hopefully you and Jo have now well and truely broken the run of bad luck we've had recently......


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Helen

I really am wondering what has made me get a bfp the last two times as i had assisted hatching, i took aspirin, took multivits and HRT. It could have been any of those three or just the right time....its so difficult to know isn't it?

I know one thing thats a fact though...stress seems to play no part in not achieveing a bfp as I have been soooooo stressed with work and EVERYTHING lately and thats why i was convinced it had not worked!!!

Anyhow lets hope it leona and Ben are in the final tonight with Leona to win, she has got so much talent!!!
take care
Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there to everyone!

Just a very quick post tonight to say massive congratulations to Lizzylou  - that is just fantastic news ... it's so great to have happy news on this thread now thanks to you and Jo!  Well done you.  Take care and enjoy every bit of it.    

Will post again tomorrow.  We're certainly going to have a lot to celebrate at our next meet!

Happy weekend to you all.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hip hip hooray!!!!                 

That is just the most fantastic news, Lizzylou!!!! I'm so thrilled for you - sod the Nativity/ungrateful Head now, eh? Oooh, d'you reckon we're on a 'winning streak' now? 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

*HAVE YOU EATEN THAT HAT YET LIZZYLOU! - CONGRATULATIONS!!*

I just knew it would work when I met you on Saturday! I had a feeling in my water shall we say!! I'm absolutely made up for you sweety, you must be on  we can be bump buddies now!!!

As for the aspirin, I started it three months before and continued right the way through and still am? And yes to the hot water bottle, wrap it in a towel though and sit with it for a couple of hours, DON'T do it during the TWW though!

Sharon - I nearly did the same with Tunbridge Wells and Tonbridge, I checked with Sara at the last minute!!! Sorry we didn't get to meet you, see you in January though!! 

Well, I'm still feeling extremely rough, I've got the worst acid and indigestion and nothing seems to relieve it, been awake at four most mornings reading and watching TV! I've had nausea most of the time but I keep thinking thats got to be a good thing!!!  I've been out for a meal tonight with my DH, Mum, Dad, Brother and Sister in Law, she is 23 weeks pregnant and she looks lovely, got a really neat bump so we were comparing symptoms etc all night!!! 

We have only got one more day in a very wet and windy Wales and then its back down South for us, not really looking forward to the journey but hopefully hubby will do the driving?? 

Wasn't X Factor a shocker, Ben was kicked off, must admit though I though he was a bit cocky really and he thought it was a sure thing he would be in the final, I want Leona to win she's great!

Love and hugs to everyone

Jo
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your lovely messages. I am feeling very sick, i dont think its due to early pregnancy but the fact that i have just eaten my hat, my shoes, wardrobe etc etc etc  

Jo how did you know? That was one of my first thoughts when it was bfp, i remember you saying you will be fine as we left ASK and that was the only thing thast kept me going.thanks!!! Yes i would love to be bump buddies!! 

Maybe we should have a meet during everyones 2ww and bring each other the same luck!!! (plus a good excuse for a nice meal and a GAS!!)  I do truly believe it will happen for all of us!! I am just hoping that it continues this time!!

AS for the X factor I cannot believe Ray won over Ben, i think that he is rather an average singer and that Ben was great!!!!! You can just see the type of people that voted can't you!!!

Lou- the play seems so insignificant now and am so glad that i am not tied to school anymore as with the IVF treatment I had no choice but to stay there!

Anyhow love to everyone and enjoy the rest of the weekend!!!
Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Lizzy and Willow huge congratulations to you both on your BFP's - I am really pleased for you both!!  I bet Mr R is pleased?  When are you both due?

The bfp's must be catching as I done a hpt this morning and a BFP.........  This was our first month trying since op and have Chaucer on Friday in regards to IVF......  I think it must have been my chilled attitude - was even talking to dh last night about having treatment in March/April and how we must get our bodies in tip top condition......  I had done an hpt a few days ago as had a Christmas party and neg and spotting (day af due) so really did indulge - now feel terrible about that. I just so hope and pray this one sticks as I have 2 m/c's to date.

Mr W said if I got pregnant again I should go in for early scan so going to see if I can have one before we go away.......  

I hope you don't mind me posting my news but as not telling anyone in the real world I am bursting.......


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

What an amazing lot of news to read.  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Lizzylou and Sprinbride           .  It is such fantastic news. Look after yourselves and those embies safely snuggled inside you. It is so great to share in your success with you.  Let's hope the sad phase is over for all of us.  It must be the best Christmas present for both of you.

Helen - my appointment is at 11.45.  What time is yours?  Perhaps we can meet for a coffee if the times are near each other.  Why don't you send me a pm if you read this before tomorrow?  I hope that you have finished the decorating??!!   

Sara - congratulations on being an auntie again.  I am sure that you are full of bitter sweet emotions right now.  

Sharon - so sorry you went to Tunbridge Wells instead of Tonbridge.  You certainly won't make that mistake in January.  We did miss you and look forward to meeting you.

Jo - don't feel bad about feeling bad!!!!  Seriously though, sorry that you are feeling poorly.  I do hope that it is short lived and you will enjoy your pregnancy.

I have just put up our Christmas tree and am finally beginning to feel festive!!  I know that I am way behind some of you.

Have a good week everyone and have fun

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow - Congratulations to Springbride too - hey, this must be catching!! Pretty please pregnant ladies, send some spare babydust my way  

I'm also feeling Christmassy - we've got our tree too and I've been busy wrapping pressies today by the fire which has been lovely. I've got a stinking cold though - I haven't really been too well for the last couple of weeks - think the busy term is catching up with me. Still, better getting it now than when I break up which is what usually happens!

D'you think I should try the aspirin thing this time? - I'll clear it with Mr R first. I know it's 75mg daily and 'baby aspirin' but where do you get it. Do you get the enteric (sorry, think that's wrong spelling) coating ones? Also, if I do a long protocol, do I start taking it while I'm down-regulating or just when I start stimming?

Lou xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

congrats to springbride....how nice not to have to go through treatment i wish you all the best!!


Lou sending you loadsa baby dust   I would check when to take the aspirin but it certainly cant do any harm, the only two times i have got pg has been with aspirin so there may be something in it!!! I do not have the coated one i have the dispersable one and take it first thing in the morning!!! I got mine form the local chemist and they were really expensive £1 for 100    wish all drugs were like that eh?

I have added up the amount of time I have spent in the 2ww and it has amounted to two and a half months in total   how awful is that, hopefully it will stay at that tho!!! 

Jo do you have a tender uterus i do, and am a wee bit worried as i had that last time when i had the m/c thats how i knew something was wrong!!! 

anyhow lets keep this busy little board positive (shame its only one sefc client who has the bfp but hey ho!!) 

take care everyone

lizzylou

p.s here is some more babydust for you guys to share around!!!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Springbride - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a great surprise for you!  Maybe getting rid of that cyst was all that was needed??  Whatever, enjoy your BFP and don't think that we would possibly mind you posting your great news on the thread!!  Good things definitely do seem to come in 3's    Here's hoping there be alot more BFP's in the new year!!!

Well I got a bit more shopping done on Saturday and got the decorations up.  The house looks lovely now - I just need alot more presents to go under the tree ARRGGGHHH!!  

Sharon - sorry about the confusion honey - looking forward to meeting you on 20th Jan!

Sara - how are you and how was the visit to the new nephew?

Hi to everyone one else. Sorry - I don't have long for personals tonight - I have to go and pack as I am away for 2 nights with work from tomorrow.

Just a couple of quick questions -  
1) I got the coated asprin - does it matter??  
2)  what's the difference between long and short protocol for IVF and which should I opt for if I have a choice?  What does Mr R base his choice on anway - do you always do the short one first and then see how you react?


Bye for now.  I'l log on when I can to catch up with you all.

Love Helenxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

HI Girls 
Sorry to be a stranger my laptop has been playing up   also my little Kitten is in Vet hospital on drips and all sorts it was very touch and go all weekend but we are going to see her at 8;30 this morning to see if we can have her home soon,   

Lizzylou                 

so so happy for you .... i knew it sweetheart sending you loads of stickey vibes !         

Springbride amazing aswell             ^pompom 

just what we all needed !!  

It was lovely to see my Nephew, spent about 4 hours holding him and feeding him, it wasnt as bad as i was thinking it might br, afterwards i saw my other nephew who is 3 and has a bad cold so we had a lovely hug too, needed it really what with kitty being in the vets ... i am so angry that the vets charge so much money it was £70 just for being out of hours ontop of the £27 consutation think matts bonus is well and trully spent as we have been told to budget for £400+ but the thing is if we were on benifit it would be free   sorry to moan just feel that is totally over the top ! 

So lovely to manage to get online and see such wonderful news amazing !! 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks Sara, so glad you are back we have missed you!!!!

Am so sorry about your kitten I know what yopu mean about the vet bills they are a con!! We have spent well over 3 grand on our cat due to his eye and leg probelms and its so heartbreaking!!!!

I am off today as have stomach cramps and a bit of an upset tummy, i am taking no chances this time i so want it to stay with me and i had all these symptoms last time so am a wee bit worried!!!

Going to see my GP at 9.30 and am going to ask for a blood test to check HCG levels, do you have any idea what they should be on test day??

take care everyone and its so nice to have our MRS H back on form!! 

Helen i prsonally prefer the short protocol as it fits around life better and it was less stressful for me, i also prodcued far more eggs this way , overall it just suited me better and sniffing on the long protocol was horrid. At the end of the day its up to you and the doc but i personally much prefered the short protocol. 
the coated aspirin are fine by the way as far as I know, i have the dispersable ones but at the end of the day it must all do the same thing!!!


Love to everyone

lizzylouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got back from vets ~ she is still really but in good hands so might be a couple more days till she is home 

Lizzy ~ thanks so much for the message ~  , 
just did a little search for hcg levels

NORMAL SINGLE PREGNANCIES
Week 3 7days after conception levels ~ 0 to 5 
Week 4 14 days after conception levels ~*5 to 426 * 
Week 5 21days after conception levels ~18 to 7340 
Week 6 28days after conception levels ~ 1,080 to 56,500​
hope this helps hun ! 
talk soon rest up ! 
Thinking of you all 
Love Sara xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78345.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------

